# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  What are you watching?

## green73



----------


## Natural Citizen

I was watching this just because I was cleaning out my bookmarks...

----------


## oyarde

The Great Barrier Reef , Animal planet....  with the sound turned down.

----------


## Lucille

Great show!  My brother thinks MM is chewing the scenery, but I think he's good.  Rust is sure as hell more sympathetic than Martin.  And Martin's girlfriend?  The perfect 10?  LOL  What does she see in him?  She is way too good for him, so I have really to suspend my disbelief.  I did notice is the present day, he's not wearing his wedding ring, so it looks like his wife got fed up with his bull$#@!.  He obviously brings his work home, since his daughters set up quite the gizzly scene with the naked Barbie doll splayed out on the foor, and the Kens and GI Joes surrounding her.  I do love how he reacts to some of Rust's musings.  "...faded memory of a town..."  LOL

The underage hooker at the hillbilly bunny ranch is also too pretty to be a whore, but I think she might not be a whore, and is being protected from or saved for the yellow king.

For awhile I thought Martin might be the killer, but he's just not that deep.  He's one POS cop.  No need to suspend disbelief there!

----------


## Lucille

Who's watching The Returned (Les Revenants)?   I love it. 




 I saw the previews for the US version, which looks totally lame:




We took The Walking Dead off the schedule and deleted every ep. we had.  We are so over Rick's fickle ways, and all the gore.  The zombies in The Returned are much more interesting.

----------


## green73

> Great show!  My brother thinks MM is chewing the scenery, but I think he's good.  Rust is sure as hell more sympathetic than Martin.  And Martin's girlfriend?  The perfect 10?  LOL  What does she see in him?  She is way too good for him, so I have really to suspend my disbelief.  I did notice is the present day, he's not wearing his wedding ring, so it looks like his wife got fed up with his bull$#@!.  He obviously brings his work home, since his daughters set up quite the gizzly scene with the naked Barbie doll splayed out on the foor, and the Kens and GI Joes surrounding her.  I do love how he reacts to some of Rust's musings.  "...faded memory of a town..."  LOL
> 
> The underage hooker at the hillbilly bunny ranch is also too pretty to be a whore, but I think she might not be a whore, and is being protected from or saved for the yellow king.
> 
> For awhile I thought Martin might be the killer, but he's just not that deep.  He's one POS cop.  No need to suspend disbelief there!


I've only watched the first episode so am limited as to what I can say, but I think MM and his character are brilliant.He makes the show. Woody's character has me laughing as well! I think it's believable that he has that wife because he played college football. Good catch on the ring. I missed that.

----------


## Lucille

There I go again!  I hope I didn't spoil too much for you. 

The reactions on TWoP to Alexandra Daddario naked had me LOLing.  The chicks were so threatened.  The guys are all, "YOWSA," and the chicks are all, "Gratuitous, and fake boobs!"  They look real to me!  Bags of silicon don't bounce like that.

I like that the series is an anthology.  I'll miss both actors next season, but the way the ADD suits cancel shows, short stories are best! At least we can count on a conclusion rather than stories being cut off at knees as they so often are.

----------


## green73

> There I go again!  I hope I didn't spoil too much for you. 
> 
> The reactions on TWoP to Alexandra Daddario naked had me LOLing.  The chicks were so threatened.  The guys are all, "YOWSA," and the chicks are all, "Gratuitous, and fake boobs!"  They look real to me!  Bags of silicon don't bounce like that.
> 
> I like that the series is an anthology.  I'll miss both actors next season, but the way the ADD suits cancel shows, short stories are best! At least we can count on a conclusion rather than stories being cut off at knees as they so often are.


Oh, that's a bummer, the anthology business, only in so much as those two won't be back. I didn't know that but I suppose it makes sense. You can't have a multi seasonal show about one case! I wonder who they'll have next year.

----------


## Lucille

No word yet!  It's been renewed already though, and the story's being written.

This season is only 8 episodes!  I wonder if it will always only be 8 eps.

----------


## green73

> Who's watching The Returned (Les Revenants)?   I love it.


Hmmm. 8.3 on IMDB but from less than 5k voters. It looks good. Since it has the Lucille seal of approval I'll put it on the list. 

Have you seen the Swedish show, The Bridge? There's been a couple knockoffs, a British one called The Tunnel (The Chunnel) and a US one by the same name. But the Swedish one is supposedly the best. My friend absolutely loves it. I watch the first episode and was 'meh'. I probably should have given it more of a go. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1733785/

----------


## jllundqu

Dexter on Netflix Streaming.

----------


## green73

> Dexter on Netflix Streaming.


Good show!

----------


## gwax23

Just started game of thrones waiting for the walking dead to return.

----------


## Danke

Some lady on the 9th floor.

----------


## Suzanimal

Archer and Wilfred - on Netflix

waiting for The Walking Dead

----------


## FindLiberty

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/...0E1CADD605235/

----------


## TomKat

The small rises and falls of BTC on BitcoinWisdom

----------


## green73

> Just started game of thrones waiting for the walking dead to return.


You're in for a treat.

----------


## green73

> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/...0E1CADD605235/


Sweet! rep.

----------


## Origanalist

> Some lady on the 9th floor.

----------


## green73

> The Great Barrier Reef , Animal planet....  with the sound turned down.


You're on a yacht with a satellite dish?

----------


## JK/SEA

DVR'd the SEAHAWK PARADE. Watching it again...

----------


## green73

> There I go again!  I hope I didn't spoil too much for you. 
> 
> The reactions on TWoP to Alexandra Daddario naked had me LOLing.  The chicks were so threatened.  The guys are all, "YOWSA," and the chicks are all, "Gratuitous, and fake boobs!"  They look real to me!  Bags of silicon don't bounce like that.


That was episode two! which I just watched. I see now what you meant about 'his girlfriend'. I can see why some would say that scene was gratuitous. But, hey, the more realism the better, I say, even if it doesn't necessarily further the story.  Oh, and they are absolutely real. 

I didn't at all like when Rust beat one of those mechanics to get information. The writer, producer, or whoever came up with that really did a disservice to the character. _That_ was gratuitous. 

I like Martin's wife. I like even more how that dynamic plays out. Good writing and really well executed, especially by Woody. His acting is top notch in this.   

Back to Rust. I think it's pretty obvious that they suspect him of of doing it. I suspect he knows it too. 

"Mainlining the secret truth to the universe." Golden.

----------


## green73

> DVR'd the SEAHAWK PARADE. Watching it again...


You definitely got teh ghey.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You definitely got teh ghey.


explain please.

----------


## green73

> explain please.

----------


## JK/SEA

c'mon now....

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## green73

Seriously JK, stop trolling this thread with teh ghey.

----------


## MichaelDavis

I'm waiting for The Walking Dead and House of Cards to return.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Seriously JK, stop trolling this thread with teh ghey.


you asked for it.

re-read your thread title.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## green73

> 


That is the guy they frame?

----------


## CPUd

From the story he was telling, this is the first real suspect in their case.

----------


## ex-artillery

Johnny Carson: The King of Late Night.

----------


## Lucille

> Hmmm. 8.3 on IMDB but from less than 5k voters. It looks good. Since it has the Lucille seal of approval I'll put it on the list. 
> 
> *Have you seen the Swedish show, The Bridge?* There's been a couple knockoffs, a British one called The Tunnel (The Chunnel) and a US one by the same name. But the Swedish one is supposedly the best. My friend absolutely loves it. I watch the first episode and was 'meh'. I probably should have given it more of a go. 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1733785/


On your friend's recommendation, I'm going to check it out!   I saw a few eps of the US version, and that was it for me.

----------


## green73

> On your friend's recommendation, I'm going to check it out!   I saw a few eps of the US version, and that was it for me.


Let me know if 'it sticks' and I'll take it up again.

I've seen the third episode of TD now. Woody really is a $#@!.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://videos.mediaite.com/video/The...auls-Iowa-Lead

----------


## COpatriot

I just went through all 7 seasons of The Shield recently. Excellent show. Some incredible acting performances in that, especially towards the end.

Currently watching Archer. Waiting on House of Cards and season 4 of Game of Thrones which I know will be incredible since I listened to all the audiobooks. "Stannis! Stannis! STANNIS!"

----------


## Cap

I'm watching season 6 of Dexter right now. 2 more to go after this one.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law



----------


## green73

House of Cards, about nine episodes in.




> It is ever better in the second season. What's most remarkable is that it's a big hit in DC, the sick $#@!s.

----------


## JK/SEA

watching the Superbowl for the 7th time...

good game.

----------


## green73

> watching the Superbowl for the 7th time...
> 
> good game.


I re-watched the Packers last time they won because I blacked out from being too drunk. Everybody says that I was coherent and really happy when they won, but when I woke up the next day I couldn't remember anything from the second half. Thankfully I had it DVR'd. I got to truly enjoy them winning it twice! Don't tell anybody about this. It's not one of my finer moments.

----------


## Occam's Banana

The Borgias - Showtime series, currently on Netflix (29 episodes) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQZ9CHtImDM




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItLou92CsEM

----------


## green73

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQZ9CHtImDM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItLou92CsEM


Good show! So sad that Showtime cancelled it a season early. Dicks.

----------


## Lucille

I didn't know they cancelled The Borgias!  Bastards.

And Showtime cancels The Borgias in 5, 4, 3... 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rgias-in-5-4-3

Still getting caught up on True Detective, but I am keeping up with what's going on.  This has already aired:



http://www.uproxx.com/tv/2014/02/x-b...robably-wrong/

----------


## green73

> I didn't know they cancelled The Borgias!  Bastards.
> 
> And Showtime cancels The Borgias in 5, 4, 3... 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rgias-in-5-4-3


I forgot about that. Nice call!




> Still getting caught up on True Detective, but I am keeping up with what's going on.  This has already aired:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uproxx.com/tv/2014/02/x-b...robably-wrong/


Very interesting!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I didn't know they cancelled The Borgias!  Bastards.


I figured the series must have been very expensive to produce. That appears to be why Showtime cancelled it.

But there was just one more season of the story left to go. Damn, damn, damn! (Well. At least the Catherina Sforza plotline was more or less resolved. I wonder if they had any forewarning of the cancellation before the 3rd season ended production?)

One of the reasons I like compelling historical series like The Borgias is that they lead me to check out particular details of history with which I would not otherwise have become familiar.

Check out this list for some interesting differences between The Borgias & actual history:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bor...storical_notes

I had noticed the discrepancy with the music at Rodrigo Borgias' coronation as Pope. (I was like, "Hey! What the hell? That sounds like Handel!")

----------


## Occam's Banana

Speaking of another historical series I really enjoyed, check out _The Pillars of the Earth_.
(It even has a delightful little "free market" "easter egg" in a minor sub-plot.)

It's an 8-episode mini-series set in 12th-century England. It is based on the novel by Ken Follett.

There's an 8-episode sequel called _World Without End_ (set 200 years after _Pillars_).

I haven't watched the sequel yet. I'll probably do that next, come to think of it.

Both are available via Netflix - occasionally via streaming.
(It looks like _World_ is currently streaming, but _Pillars_ is not.)

----------


## Lucille

> I forgot about that. Nice call!
> 
> Very interesting!


The drawing above it too.  Is that the king in yellow?

That book has been selling like hotcakes on amazon.  It's at number 9 today.

http://io9.com/the-one-literary-refe...ate-1523076497




> Two episodes into the series, True Detective dropped a reference to one of the strangest, most compelling tales in the canon of weird fiction: Robert W. Chambers' The King in Yellow, a collection of short stories published in 1895. Knowing this book is key to understanding the dark mystery at the heart of this series.
> 
> This collection of stories has influenced writers from H.P. Lovecraft and Raymond Chandler, to Robert Heinlein, Grant Morrison, Neil Gaiman and George R. R. Martin. The King in Yellow and his legendary city of Carcosa may be the most famous character and setting you've never heard of.


http://thinkprogress.org/alyssa/2014...tive-carcosa/#

----------


## Suzanimal

> Speaking of another historical series I really enjoyed, check out _The Pillars of the Earth_.
> (It even has a delightful little "free market" "easter egg" in a minor sub-plot.)
> 
> It's an 8-episode mini-series set in 12th-century England. It is based on the novel by Ken Follett.
> 
> There's an 8-episode sequel called _World Without End_ (set 200 years after _Pillars_).
> 
> I haven't watched the sequel yet. I'll probably do that next, come to think of it.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed those shows. The Tudors was pretty good (on streaming Netflix) and I liked the HBO series Rome (it's on Netflix DVD).

----------


## green73

> I really enjoyed those shows. The Tudors was pretty good (on streaming Netflix) and I liked the HBO series Rome (it's on Netflix DVD).


I enjoyed both those as well!

----------


## gwax23

Finished House of cards, Borgias, and Game of thrones, ill slowly work my way through Board Walk Empire now.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I enjoyed both those as well!


Have you checked out Vikings on the History Channel? It's really good, the first season isn't on Netflix but it's on Amazon Prime - the second season starts Feb 27th.

It looks like season 1's available here for free...

http://www.history.com/shows/vikings...tes-of-passage

----------


## green73

> Have you checked out Vikings on the History Channel? It's really good, the first season isn't on Netflix but it's on Amazon Prime - the second season starts Feb 27th.
> 
> It looks like season 1's available here for free...
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/vikings...tes-of-passage


Yes, I quite enjoyed that one too!  Looking forward to the next season.

----------


## green73

> Finished House of cards, Borgias, and Game of thrones, ill slowly work my way through Board Walk Empire now.


BE is one of my favorite shows.

----------


## Suzanimal

Vikings season premier tonight, History Channel, 10pm ....Yay!

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> I'm watching season 6 of Dexter right now. 2 more to go after this one.


I didn't know they made 4 additional seasons of Dexter. You know what's weird? I'm starting to imagine what those 4 seasons might be like...


 


Well, I recently finished watching all 214 episodes+2 movies of Stargate SG1. I am now watching Stargate Atlantis and American Horror Story.


List queue:

House of card(I need to see S2)

True detectives 7 episodes to go(first episode didn't make me want to keep watching)

Grimm season 3 last few episodes

The Walking Dead S4

And a few more, but I usually only watch one show at a time if it has a lot of episodes like SG1

----------


## CPUd

> Vikings season premier tonight, History Channel, 10pm ....Yay!


Awkward situations:





I think "princess" might be running a scam.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Awkward situations:
> 
> I think "princess" might be running a scam.


Oh I totally do, I told my husband that last season when she told him she was pregnant right away. I think she's a set up by Jarl Borg. Lageartha & Siggy eluded to that(her being a scam) when she showed up, full term no less...Ragnar's reaction to the Princess showing up was priceless, lol. Rollo was a frickin' monster during that battle scene - I'm glad Floki survived, I was pretty bummed - thought he was dead for a minute there.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm glad Floki survived, I was pretty bummed - thought he was dead for a minute there.


Same here. Floki is my favorite character.

I was like, "Oh, no, No, NO! Those bastard script-writers did NOT just kill off Floki, did they?" ...

----------


## CPUd

> Oh I totally do, I told my husband that last season when she told him she was pregnant right away. I think she's a set up by Jarl Borg. Lageartha & Siggy eluded to that(her being a scam) when she showed up, full term no less...Ragnar's reaction to the Princess showing up was priceless, lol. Rollo was a frickin' monster during that battle scene - I'm glad Floki survived, I was pretty bummed - thought he was dead for a minute there.


If Floki dies they would be screwed, because he knows how to build the ships that can make it to Northumbria.  There are still only a couple people who know how Ragnar is able to navigate them.  In this show, knowledge literally is power.

I think Ragnar has been questioning his faith since he discovered there are people of other faiths.  He leveraged it to keep Rollo from getting lynched.

----------


## Cabal

> Same here. Floki is my favorite character.
> 
> I was like, "Oh, no, No, NO! Those bastard script-writers did NOT just kill off Floki, did they?" ...


Floki is the best.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Same here. Floki is my favorite character.
> 
> I was like, "Oh, no, No, NO! Those bastard script-writers did NOT just kill off Floki, did they?" ...


Floki is one of my favorites too...last season when they needed a sacrifice he started to get up and I was like  Noooooooooooooo, luckily his wife stopped him. I also like the Priest...I don't think I noticed him in this episode...hmmm, maybe I'll have to re-watch it.
I hope Rollo can make amends with everyone and grow up, his brother complex is getting tiresome.

----------


## CPUd

> Floki is one of my favorites too...last season when they needed a sacrifice he started to get up and I was like  Noooooooooooooo, luckily his wife stopped him. I also like the Priest...I don't think I noticed him in this episode...hmmm, maybe I'll have to re-watch it.
> I hope Rollo can make amends with everyone and grow up, his brother complex is getting tiresome.



He is in the first scene for a few seconds after they come back from the battle:

----------


## Suzanimal

> If Floki dies they would be screwed, because he knows how to build the ships that can make it to Northumbria.  There are still only a couple people who know how Ragnar is able to navigate them.  In this show, knowledge literally is power.
> 
> I think Ragnar has been questioning his faith since he discovered there are people of other faiths.  He leveraged it to keep Rollo from getting lynched.


I forgot about Floki being the shipbuilder. I think you're right about Ragnar questioning his faith...I didn't even notice the Priest, I like the way he's (kind of) become part of the family. I wonder if he'll stay with Ragnar and the Princess or end up with Lageartha and the boy. Netflix has me so spoiled, I hate waiting a week between episodes.

----------


## angelatc

Wading in......I quit watching Showtime about the 4th time they cancelled a show mid-run.  I can't think of the name of the one that pissed me off the most - it was a Sci-Fi show, and ended in a ciffhanger ending.

Hearing that they just decided to clip a show that was already only scheduled for one more season makes me mad all over again.

I just discovered True Detective and spent the weekend immersing myself in all of it, and haven't even bothered to head out to the internet to see what everybody thinks yet.  I don't think Rust is the killer.  I don't think Walt is the killer either.  He's just a jerk.

I think it's interesting how the two guys are kind of exact opposites of each other.  Walt is a family guy who wants the freedom of a single guy (to phrase it delicately),  while Rust is single and seems to crave the family life, although he doesn't seem willing to let himself take that risk again.    But he was terrified by the thought of walking into Walt's house, and grudgingly admitted that he kind of liked it...to the point where Walk had to take him to take a big step back when he found out Rust mowed the lawn.

Do we know for sure that Cohle didn't accidentally kill his own child?   I need to find that scene and watch it again.  I seem to recall he kind of tapered off at the end of that conversation.

I have no Earthly idea who the killer is.  It's pretty obvious that it's tied to the religious school stuff, but who is even left?  The preacher is too obvious, and  neither him nor Tuttle was a giant man with facial scars.

----------


## green73

> I didn't know they made 4 additional seasons of Dexter. You know what's weird? I'm starting to imagine what those 4 seasons might be like...


I held off watching that show for the longest time, thinking it must be a pile of poop. Finally I relented and gave it a chance and devoured it in short order with no regrets. The only possible pile of poop was its ending.

----------


## green73

Oscars tonight, Oscar Pistorius tomorrow.

----------


## green73

> Vikings season premier tonight, History Channel, 10pm ....Yay!


Excellent! I got it queued up.

edit, but first I need to watch a season 1 recap.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> I held off watching that show for the longest time, thinking it must be a pile of poop. Finally I relented and gave it a chance and devoured it in short order with no regrets. The only possible pile of poop was its ending.


These are my ratings for each season (1 to 5):

S1=5
S2=4 1/2
S3=3 1/2
S4=10
S5=3
S6=3
S7=3 1/2
S8=$#@! you

----------


## Suzanimal

> Excellent! I got it queued up.
> 
> edit, but first I need to watch a season 1 recap.


They usually show last weeks episode a couple of times during the week, if you poke around you'll probably find it.

----------


## green73

> They usually show last weeks episode a couple of times during the week, if you poke around you'll probably find it.


I do almost all my TV watching on the net, cept for having the 'news' on.

----------


## green73

Anybody got a good feed for the Oscars?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I do almost all my TV watching on the net, cept for having the 'news' on.


Don't watch a recap, it's a great episode...you can watch it here 

http://www.history.com/shows/vikings...1-brothers-war

----------


## green73

> Don't watch a recap, it's a great episode...you can watch it here 
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/vikings...1-brothers-war


Excellent! Thanks for that. That's probably better quality than the one I was going to watch. 

The recap I was talking about was of the entire first season

----------


## Suzanimal

> Excellent! Thanks for that. That's probably better quality than the one I was going to watch. 
> 
> The recap I was talking about was of the entire first season


Oh...Well it's all on history.com too

----------


## CPUd

> These are my ratings for each season (1 to 5):
> 
> S1=5
> S2=4 1/2
> S3=3 1/2
> S4=10
> S5=3
> S6=3
> S7=3 1/2
> S8=$#@! you


By #6 they were ready to be done with it.  #7 and #8 you can tell they made those shows because they had to.  After I read some interviews with the producers about what they were trying to do with it, I wasn't as pissed about the ending.  It still sucked, but maybe with 2 hours they could have pulled it off.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> By #6 they were ready to be done with it.  #7 and #8 you can tell they made those shows because they had to.  After I read some interviews with the producers about what they were trying to do with it, I wasn't as pissed about the ending.  It still sucked, but maybe with 2 hours they could have pulled it off.


Why in the hell did they start 6 months after LaGuerta's death? The season should have started max a week from that. The whole Vogel crap was just crap. Joey and sister Batista was unnecessary. New black lady cop was unnecessary, she didn't even really matter. Debra had so much potential and they $#@!ed it up. All of Dexter's "victims" were awful, I felt like Dexter was doing them a favor by killing them over how bad they were used. OMG, the kid was just annoying, and he was equally annoying in Homeland. Where was an "Arthur Mitchell" for the last season? And of all the ways they could have killed Debra they picked the most $#@!ty one. What did they give us? Lumberjack Dexter.

----------


## green73

> Why in the hell did they start 6 months after LaGuerta's death? The season should have started max a week from that. The whole Vogel crap was just crap. Joey and sister Batista was unnecessary. New black lady cop was unnecessary, she didn't even really matter. Debra had so much potential and they $#@!ed it up. All of Dexter's "victims" were awful, I felt like Dexter was doing them a favor by killing them over how bad they were used. OMG, the kid was just annoying, and he was equally annoying in Homeland. Where was an "Arthur Mitchell" for the last season? And of all the ways they could have killed Debra they picked the most $#@!ty one. What did they give us? Lumberjack Dexter.


The kid reminded me of Eduardo for some reason...

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> The kid reminded me of Eduardo for some reason...


I just remembered that the only redeeming quality for the entire season was that Masuka made a hot daughter. Oh yeah, and the whole Hannah McKay thing had no real usefulness. A $#@!ing baby sitter? Really? 


I was so mad about paying Showtime instead of streaming it that I was going to leave a bad review on Amazon. I'm done with my rant.

----------


## MichaelDavis

I just finished Season 1 of Game of Thrones. Great show.

----------


## mad cow

_Wanted : Dead Or Alive_ and _The Rebel_.

----------


## Lucille

> Why in the hell did they start 6 months after LaGuerta's death? The season should have started max a week from that. The whole Vogel crap was just crap. Joey and sister Batista was unnecessary. New black lady cop was unnecessary, she didn't even really matter. Debra had so much potential and they $#@!ed it up. All of Dexter's "victims" were awful, I felt like Dexter was doing them a favor by killing them over how bad they were used. OMG, the kid was just annoying, and he was equally annoying in Homeland. Where was an "Arthur Mitchell" for the last season? And of all the ways they could have killed Debra they picked the most $#@!ty one. What did they give us? Lumberjack Dexter.


Not to mention he left Harrison with that sociopath Hannah instead of his grandparents and siblings.  That kid would be dead by the age of 14.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> Not to mention he left Harrison with that sociopath Hannah instead of his grandparents and siblings.  That kid would be dead by the age of 14.


You know what? Dexter did more good for society than any of those corrupt cops and politicians on the show. BTW, I still want to punch season 8 in the face.

----------


## green73

> Oh I totally do, I told my husband that last season when she told him she was pregnant right away. I think she's a set up by Jarl Borg. Lageartha & Siggy eluded to that(her being a scam) when she showed up, full term no less...Ragnar's reaction to the Princess showing up was priceless, lol. Rollo was a frickin' monster during that battle scene - I'm glad Floki survived, I was pretty bummed - thought he was dead for a minute there.


hmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## green73

> Same here. Floki is my favorite character.
> 
> I was like, "Oh, no, No, NO! Those bastard script-writers did NOT just kill off Floki, did they?" ...


Glad he lived too. My speed reading/missing-spoilers eyes had me thinking he was done for. Phew.

----------


## green73

I personally find Ragnar's wife much more a woman, but you can't ever turn down a princess can you? These silly monogamous notions...

----------


## Occam's Banana

I'm enjoying _Black Sails_ so far ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1X-1OY4yqw




It's a semi-historical "prequel" to Robert Louis Stevenson's _Treasure Island_.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6meBOwG_YI

----------


## John F Kennedy III



----------


## Occam's Banana

> The Borgias - Showtime series, currently on Netflix (29 episodes)


There's a Canal+ series on the Borgias, too (simply called "Borgia").
It's also currently on Netflix (2 seasons @ 24 episodes).
The third & final season has been filmed and should air this year (late spring?).

I like it even better than the Showtime series (especially with respect to Cesare Borgia).
At any rate, it's interesting to see how they handled the characters & events differently.

----------


## green73

> I'm enjoying _Black Sails_ so far ...


Is it really good? I had to bail 1/3 through the first episode. Just seems like another cheap, titillating production by Starz, a la Spartacus.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

I've got to finish last night's episode, Ragnar in the King's tub? I hate the Princess, she sucks and the snake-eyed baby is creepy as hell. Also- Rollo, get your $#@! together.




>

----------


## CPUd

That was during the end credits- scenes from future episodes.

I don't know how this show will treat it, but this is the King who (based on the sagas) killed one of Ragnar's sons by throwing him into a pit of poisonous snakes.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Is it really good? I had to bail 1/3 through the first episode. Just seems like another cheap, titillating production by Starz, a la Spartacus.


I really like it a lot. But then, I have a thing for pirates, so YMMV. (I'm hoping Black Bart might make an appearance, though that would be a bit anachronistic - Bartholomew Roberts was extant five or so years later than the current story). And I like the _Treasure Island_ tie-in (_TI_ is one of my favorite stories).

I'm not sure what you mean by "cheap," so I can't really say in that regard. But as far as "titillating" goes, it doesn't seem to be particularly any more (or less) so than anything else you might see nowadays. I recently rewatched Game of Thrones, and I'd actually rank GoT a lot higher than Black Sails on the titillation scale. And it does take place in a pirate colony, after all - so tawdry lewdness is going to be something of a given ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

By the way, speaking of Game of Thrones, John Bradley - the actor who plays Samwell Tarly in GoT - also plays Cardinal Giovanni de Medici in the Canal+ Borgia series that I mentioned earlier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiBZgIP-8JY

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've got to finish last night's episode, Ragnar in the King's tub? I hate the Princess, she sucks and the snake-eyed baby is creepy as hell. Also- Rollo, get your $#@! together.


Kinda feeling bad about dissing Rollo, he did his best last night. I love Floki but I wish he'd stop picking on the Priest, I like him too. I still hate the Princess, Largeartha would've been out there with Rollo kicking ass during the invasion. 




> That was during the end credits- scenes from future episodes.
> 
> I don't know how this show will treat it, but this is the King who (based on the sagas) killed one of Ragnar's sons by throwing him into a pit of poisonous snakes.


I hope hope he throws the creepy snake eyed kid in the pit and wtf is up with this King having meetings in the tub?!

----------


## green73

> I'm not sure what you mean by "cheap," so I can't really say in that regard. But as far as "titillating" goes, it doesn't seem to be particularly any more (or less) so than anything else you might see nowadays. I recently rewatched Game of Thrones, and I'd actually rank GoT a lot higher than Black Sails on the titillation scale. And it does take place in a pirate colony, after all - so tawdry lewdness is going to be something of a given ...



Um, i dunno, hard t put my finger on it...it just doesn't seem authentic, serious enough.  It's more like comic book fiction. Unlike GOT, it seems with Starz (namely this title and Spartacus) the violence and sex takes the fore. I could be wrong. I may give it another go.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Um, i dunno, hard t put my finger on it...it just doesn't seem authentic, serious enough.  It's more like comic book fiction. Unlike GOT, it seems with Starz (namely this title and Spartacus) the violence and sex takes the fore. I could be wrong. I may give it another go.


"Takes the fore." Heh. 

Well. like I said, I just re-watched all three seasons of GoT in preparation for the upcoming fourth, and I'm up to date on Black Sails, so they're both "fresh in mind." GoT is IMO a LOT more sexualized than Black Sails, both explicitly and implicitly - Jaime & Circe (and their incest as the ultimate root of the "War of the Five Kings"), Podrick's "reward," Theon's randiness (and subsequent "incapacitation"), Craster's wives/daughters, the fates of Tyrion's ladies (his previous "wife" and his current "whore"), etc., etc. (And those are just off the top of my head.)

That isn't to say that Black Sails is demure in any way - it certainly is not. But it is relatively quite tame compared to GoT. One of the regular venues in the story is a Nassau whorehouse, which recently ended up being run by Jack Rackham (one of the main characters in Black Sails). But even so, what goes on under "Calico" Jack's roof doesn't hold a candle to the depravities offered by Petyr "Little Finger" Baelish (remember what happened to Ros?). If anything, Black Sails is mundane & pedestrian in this regard - and this could perhaps serve as the basis for a charge of "gratuitous" - but given the context of piratical debauchery, it's certainly not inauthentic.

As for the violence ... well ... it's a story about _pirates_ ... plundering, raping, murdering cutthroats ... so violence is indeed going to "take the fore" ...

Anyway, I don't mean to suggest that you are wrong if you don't like Black Sails. If it's not your bag, then it's not your bag. I will agree with you completely and without hesitation if you claim that, say, Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, and Boardwalk Empire are much superior to Black Sails - because they are. But I enjoy Black Sails, too. Perhaps others will as well.

----------


## green73

Alright, alright Banana, I gave it another go, and it's really good actually. I'm on episode six. 

Damn me, and my preconceived notions!

----------


## Suzanimal

Anyone still watching The Walking Dead? It's getting pretty stupid, except for Darryl's episode (I <3 Darryl).

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Suzanimal

> Are these sagas you mentioned in a book form you would recommend?
> 
> 
> We are, the wife really likes the show.  As to "stupid", its a zombie tv show.    Although I yell at the tv every episode, perplexed that the lot of them haven't fashioned themselves swords, I mean come on!


After the first few episodes my husband refused to watch it, says it's not "realistic"  - it's not the zombies he's talking about, he says people would just get used to zombies being out there and would just walk around with guns, going about their business shooting 'em- if one straggled about..Bam! He says the rednecks would spend weekends baiting zombies and picking them off - it would be a party.

----------


## CPUd

> Are these sagas you mentioned in a book form you would recommend?
> 
> 
> We are, the wife really likes the show.  As to "stupid", its a zombie tv show.    Although I yell at the tv every episode, perplexed that the lot of them haven't fashioned themselves swords, I mean come on!


If you are looking up English translations, look for Ragnar "hairy breeks"

Most of the stories about Ragnar came from the sagas about his sons:
http://www.germanicmythology.com/FOR...narsSonar.html

Now I stand corrected, it was the king of Northumbria who killed Ragnar (the one we saw in season 1), though all the kings had dealings with his sons.  The years derived from the historical tales do not match up perfectly with the TV show.

A lot of other sagas are in the Icelandic Sagas DB:
http://sagadb.org/index_az

----------


## CPUd

> Anyone still watching The Walking Dead? It's getting pretty stupid, except for Darryl's episode (I <3 Darryl).


The one last night was pretty hardcore, but I would think if someone shot a pistol, the deer nearby would take off running.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The one last night was pretty hardcore, but I would think if someone shot a pistol, the deer nearby would take off running.


I noticed that too, right after the older woman (forgot her name and wished the black dude had shot her) shot the crazy kid - she looks over and the deer is just nibbling away.

----------


## Suzanimal

Another thing that's bothering me about the Walking Dead is, it's set in GA, it's clearly summer and these $#@!s are running around in winter clothes. Several layers, jackets....a ski cap???

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## CPUd

Korean film with probably 85% English language (but you will want the subtitles for the non-English parts because they are important):






> In a future where a failed global-warming experiment kills off most life on the planet, a class system evolves aboard the Snowpiercer, a train that travels around the globe via a perpetual-motion engine.


It is supposedly the highest-grossing film ever in S. Korea.  There may be 2 versions, make sure the runtime is over 2 hrs; the other version is the dumbed-down version for Westerners:
http://twitchfilm.com/2013/08/weinst...owpiercer.html

If you're not used to seeing Asian-style cinema, it may be a little weird, but it is worth watching.  Excellent cinematography and full of symbolism.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> Korean film with probably 85% English language (but you will want the subtitles for the non-English parts because they are important):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is supposedly the highest-grossing film ever in S. Korea.  There may be 2 versions, make sure the runtime is over 2 hrs; the other version is the dumbed-down version for Westerners:
> http://twitchfilm.com/2013/08/weinst...owpiercer.html
> 
> If you're not used to seeing Asian-style cinema, it may be a little weird, but it is worth watching.  Excellent cinematography and full of symbolism.


I've been meaning to watch this film for a couple of months now and today I finally did....



Was so so. Why go through all that trouble to get to the front just to $#@! everyone over? 



*This is a size 10 chaos!* Protein Bars!!!!

----------


## tod evans

One of my son's friends recommended a movie called "Mud", I finally got around to watching it and enjoyed it...

----------


## CPUd

Someone is going to get the blood eagle, probably in the finale:







> According to the saga of Ragnar Lodbrok, Ivar Boneless was the eldest son of Ragnar and Aslaug. It is said he was fair, big, strong, and one of the wisest men who has ever lived. He was consequently the advisor of his brothers Björn Ironside, Ubbe, Sigurd Snake-in-the-Eye, and Hvitserk.
> 
> The story has it that when king Ælla of Northumbria had murdered their father, by throwing him into a snake-pit, Ivar's brothers tried to avenge their father but were beaten. Ivar then went to king Ælla and sought reconciliation. He only asked for as much land as he could cover with an ox's hide and swore never to wage war against Ælla. Then Ivar cut the ox's hide into so fine strands that he could envelope a large fortress (in an older saga it was York and according to a younger saga it was London) which he could take as his own. (Compare the similar legendary ploy of Dido.)
> 
> As Ivar was the most generous of men, he attracted a great many warriors, whom he subsequently kept from Ælla when he was attacked again by Ivar's brothers. Ælla was captured, and when the brothers were to decide how to give Ælla his just punishment, Ivar suggested that they carve the "blood eagle" on his back. According to popular belief, this meant that Ælla's back was cut open, the ribs pulled from his spine, and his lungs pulled out to form 'wings'.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Someone is going to get the blood eagle, probably in the finale:



Awesome episode last night! I loved it when Siggy asked Floki if he could keep a secret and he giggled and said no, LOL.

----------


## green73

I really enjoyed the first episode of Silicon Valley

----------


## acptulsa

_The Rifleman._

----------


## green73

> Awesome episode last night! I loved it when Siggy asked Floki if he could keep a secret and he giggled and said no, LOL.


Everyone needs a Floki in their crew.

----------


## green73

Good $#@! so far. Who can place certain RPF users on the historical chessboard? 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHHwYJCVZn0

----------


## oyarde

River Monsters with Jeremy Wade , two hours ,new season opener , fishing the Amazon , biggest piranha I have ever seen , probably 7 lbs ( I had the sound turned down and did not catch it , but he gave the weight) . Big ass Bluegill with choppers

----------


## oyarde

Then maybe , some Wildebeest migration .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Good $#@! so far. Who can place certain RPF users on the historical chessboard?


I have that on dvr for tonight, it looks pretty good.




> River Monsters with Jeremy Wade , two hours ,new season opener , fishing the Amazon , biggest piranha I have ever seen , probably 7 lbs ( I had the sound turned down and did not catch it , but he gave the weight) . Big ass Bluegill with choppers


My boys love that show, they love to fish and dream of catching some crazy ass fish. I'm like, well if ya do, I ain't takin it off the hook.

----------


## oyarde

> I have that on dvr for tonight, it looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> My boys love that show, they love to fish and dream of catching some crazy ass fish. I'm like, well if ya do, I ain't takin it off the hook.


 I have caught some crazy things , but he has me topped with all those giant catfish

----------


## oyarde

UConn & Ky just five minutes in .

----------


## green73

> UConn & Ky just five minutes in .


barf.

----------


## CPUd

It looks like Ragnar is going to die in the finale, since they already did the blood eagle.


 - He had 5 sons, and she is pregnant with the 5th
 - King AElla is back in the story
 - They promise the finale will be 'most shocking on TV'

 - The snake is to Ragnar what the eagle is to Jarl Borg:

----------


## Suzanimal

> It looks like Ragnar is going to die in the finale, since they already did the blood eagle.
> 
> 
>  - He had 5 sons, and she is pregnant with the 5th
>  - King AElla is back in the story
>  - They promise the finale will be 'most shocking on TV'



Nooooooooooooooooooo!
That makes me sad.

----------


## green73

Ragnar? No way bro.

----------


## green73

///

----------


## CPUd

I think if they killed Ragnar, they could still make the show work if they want to keep it going.  The real meat of the Ragnar stories came from the sagas abut his sons, but the show has changed a few things so far:

His first wife was a princess, and they had 2 sons.  But they didn't get divorced, she died of illness, where in the show they switched one of the boys for a daughter who died of illness.

Ragnar was also king of Denmark and Sweden for a period of time, which we may end up seeing on the show.  His first 2 sons died trying to reclaim Sweden after Ragnar appointed a new king.

His second wife Auslag was a really a princess, but she was the one who does the ass-kicking.  She at one time pretends to be an earl, but it is after Ragnar dies.  They had 4 sons, of which Bjorn was the oldest.  On the show, it looks like they might switch the stories of some of the sons.

Rollo I don't think was really Ragnar's brother, but there was a Rollo who became a king or noble in some place where France is now. 

The guy who married AElla's daughter on the last episode is AEthelweard, whose brother was AEthelstan (the 'priest'); in the show now, they are at least in the same castle.  They were both kings of East Anglia at different times with short reigns.  Not a whole lot more is known about them, except one of them might have had a son who became St. Edmund (the Martyr):


The reason we don't know a lot about them is because vikings totally destroyed East Anglia, burning their records.

But yeah, if there is a season 3, it could play out like Game of Thrones.  Ragnar's sons spent a lot of time in England trying to become kings, and most of them did, one way or another.

----------


## Suzanimal

I love Floki but I don't get why he had the King at his wedding and not Ragnar? I wonder what Rollo's going to do with Siggy now that he knows about her screwing the King? I wonder if he figured it out or if Ragnar suspected her(he was watching her at the party-I loved the music in that scene, btw) and planted the seed with Rollo...

I don't think they're going to kill Ragnar, he's just too awesome.

----------


## CPUd

> I love Floki but I don't get why he had the King at his wedding and not Ragnar? I wonder what Rollo's going to do with Siggy now that he knows about her screwing the King? I wonder if he figured it out or if Ragnar suspected her(he was watching her at the party-I loved the music in that scene, btw) and planted the seed with Rollo...
> 
> I don't think they're going to kill Ragnar, he's just too awesome.


Most of that episode was damn confusing, I had to watch it twice.  Floki had some sort of spiritual awakening that started in the episode when they came back to find Ragnar's family.  They lost some ships and a bunch of men in a storm on the trip back.  When she told him she was pregnant, he was upset because he had spent all those years risking his life for Ragnar, with not a lot to show for it.  

Rollo reluctantly agreed with Siggy, which saved her life.  Horik came to the wedding to see for himself if it was true that Ragnar wasn't invited.  He is playing the same game as Rollo by trying to stay in a position where he can choose sides if needed.  At first I thought it was all a ruse, but it looked like Horik really was going to set Borg free until he found out they got some other help for the raids. That made it more advantageous to side with Ragnar.

I did wonder if Ragnar could read lips.  He is aware of some or all of the plots against him, and by doing the execution he was making a strong statement not to mess with him.

If he does live through the finale, I think he will be king.

----------


## CPUd

Based on the novel by Larry Brown:



It might not be Oscar-worthy, but it is definitely something special.

----------


## specsaregood

I'm watching blue mountain state _again_ on Netflix.  There is just something about this show; it makes me laugh my ass off, nearly every episode.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1344204/

----------


## green73



----------


## Suzanimal

^^^That was great^^^

----------


## CPUd

Wow, what a freak:






So alpha:







Such treachery:

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wow, what a freak:
> 
> So alpha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such treachery:



I got some kind of terrible cold and got sucked into "The Americans", season 1 is on Amazon Prime, and totally forgot it was Vikings night.

----------


## CPUd

> I got some kind of terrible cold and got sucked into "The Americans", season 1 is on Amazon Prime, and totally forgot it was Vikings night.


I almost gave up on that show after last year, but season 2 is better.  They are now trying to steal some mystical thing called ARPANET that they think is being carried around in a box.  Their kids are idiots.

----------


## Lucille

[IMG]http://********************************/2014/04/fargo3.jpg?w=300[/IMG]

I just love the fact that Malvo toys with people. Thats his recreation, like him playing cards. Messing with people he smells weakness in is his only social life.

http://nypost.com/2014/04/12/fargo-r...on-as-villain/

That is some haircut.

----------


## acptulsa

_Perry Mason_

----------


## Suzanimal

> I almost gave up on that show after last year, but season 2 is better.  They are now trying to steal some mystical thing called ARPANET that they think is being carried around in a box.  Their kids are idiots.


It's just okay to me, I only watched it because my husband made me. He loves it and has been bugging me to watch it - I got sick and he took advantage of the fact that he had a captive audience. It's not something I see myself keeping up with.




> [IMG]http://********************************/2014/04/fargo3.jpg?w=300[/IMG]
> 
> “I just love the fact that Malvo toys with people. That’s his recreation, like him playing cards. Messing with people he smells weakness in is his only social life.”
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/04/12/fargo-r...on-as-villain/
> 
> That is some haircut.


I love Malvo, he's a great character. I have high hopes for this show.

----------


## green73

> It's just okay to me, I only watched it because my husband made me. He loves it and has been bugging me to watch it - I got sick and he took advantage of the fact that he had a captive audience. It's not something I see myself keeping up with.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Malvo, he's a great character. I have high hopes for this show.


I wasn't too impressed myself. The accents are not as over the top as in the film but still pretty bad.  Also, they make Minnesotans look like dumb rubes. As a Southerner, you probably can relate to this type of BS. The bit that was gold for me was when one of the characters said _Uff da_.  That's the first time I've ever seen that used in a Hollywood production.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched Paul today, it was pretty funny.

----------


## green73

I'm in love all over again

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm in love all over again


She looks familiar but I can't remember what show she's in.

----------


## green73

> She looks familiar but I can't remember what show she's in.


Turn. 3 episodes in. It's not bad.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Turn. 3 episodes in. It's not bad.


Okay, I've had a cold and I've been laying around watching a lot of tv and my shows are starting to run together. I've been so doped up on NyQuil I end up falling asleep half way through a show and have to rewatch it. I like Turn but I'm not crazy about the actor that plays Abe(main character, I think that's his name), I dunno what it is but I just don't like to look at him.

 It's hard for me to get into other shows when my Vikings are on, I love 'em.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh I totally do, I told my husband that last season when she told him she was pregnant right away. I think she's a set up by Jarl Borg. Lageartha & Siggy eluded to that(her being a scam) when she showed up, full term no less...Ragnar's reaction to the Princess showing up was priceless, lol. Rollo was a frickin' monster during that battle scene - I'm glad Floki survived, I was pretty bummed - thought he was dead for a minute there.





> Floki is one of my favorites too...last season when they needed a sacrifice he started to get up and I was like  Noooooooooooooo, luckily his wife stopped him. I also like the Priest...I don't think I noticed him in this episode...hmmm, maybe I'll have to re-watch it.
> I hope Rollo can make amends with everyone and grow up, his brother complex is getting tiresome.





> I've got to finish last night's episode, Ragnar in the King's tub? I hate the Princess, she sucks and the snake-eyed baby is creepy as hell. Also- Rollo, get your $#@! together.



Rereading this thread I have to admit I was wrong about Princess Auslag, she's growing on me but I still like Lageartha more. I'm really glad Rollo finally got his $#@! together but now it seems my man Floki is starting to act like a whiny bitch, WTF? If he gets his $#@! together,  Floki as a father will be fun to watch. I was glad Ragnar didn't kill the baby, I was starting to get mad at him and kudos to Auslag for standing her ground. That blood eagle was pretty crazy, I almost felt sorry for Jarl Borg. Bjorn's puppy love is cute, I think it's interesting watching him become a man. He seems to be growing up a little more each episode - the adult Bjorn looks just like the kid, I wonder if those actors are related. I not sure Lageartha made the right choice rejecting that man. Unless she has someone else in mind, he might have been a useful ally to have at home while she's off raiding. 

Only a few episodes left, I hope my favorites make it out alive.




> Wow, what a freak:
> So alpha:
> Such treachery:


I'm going to have to watch this episode again, that freaky chick (Princess or Queen?) was pretty great, she'll be a good (well, not good-good but bad-good) character if someone doesn't kill her. 




> I personally find Ragnar's wife much more a woman, but you can't ever turn down a princess can you? These silly monogamous notions...


How'd I miss that comment? Yeah, I guess you're right, she's pretty hot. Monogamy is interesting, it certainly has it's ups and downs. In Ragnar's case, I can understand why he went for Auslag but I can also understand why Lageartha left. Had I been Lageartha, I probably would've stayed and taken a lover or joined in with Ragnar & Auslag - remember they invited the priest into their bed that time.

----------


## green73

> Okay, I've had a cold and I've been laying around watching a lot of tv and my shows are starting to run together. I've been so doped up on NyQuil I end up falling asleep half way through a show and have to rewatch it. I like Turn but I'm not crazy about the actor that plays Abe(main character, I think that's his name), I dunno what it is but I just don't like to look at him.
> 
>  It's hard for me to get into other shows when my Vikings are on, I love 'em.



I love it to too. Vikings rule--cept for the football team. 

Hope you get better soon. Did you touch your nose or eyes prior to getting sick? 




> How'd I miss that comment? Yeah, I guess you're right, she's pretty hot. Monogamy is interesting, it certainly has it's ups and downs. In Ragnar's case, I can understand why he went for Auslag but I can also understand why Lageartha left. Had I been Lageartha, I probably would've stayed and taken a lover or joined in with Ragnar & Auslag - remember they invited the priest into their bed that time.


Listen to you! I.AM.SHOCKED. 

But yeah, I understand they weren't too monogamous. That English queen--who murdered her brother--reiterated that in the last episode. Again, Vikings rule.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I love it to too. Vikings rule--cept for the football team. 
> 
> Hope you get better soon. Did you touch your nose or eyes prior to getting sick? 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to you! I.AM.SHOCKED. 
> 
> But yeah, I understand they weren't too monogamous. That English queen--who murdered her brother--reiterated that in the last episode. Again, Vikings rule.





> Hope you get better soon. Did you touch your nose or eyes prior to getting sick?


I'm much better, thanks. I think the pollen is making my cold seem much worse ~ the pollen count yesterday was 1310 and it's going to be extremely high by Saturday. Of course I've touched my eyes and nose, they're itchy. 




> Listen to you! I.AM.SHOCKED.


You're the one that brought it up. I'm just being honest, Ragnar is _magnificent_ but he's not the only fine bearded man in Kattegat, Rollo's a beast....

----------


## green73

> You're the one that brought it up. I'm just being honest, Ragnar is _magnificent_ but he's not the only fine bearded man in Kattegat, Rollo's a beast....


i'll take Rollo's woman. HAWT.

----------


## CPUd

> Rereading this thread I have to admit I was wrong about Princess Auslag, she's growing on me but I still like Lageartha more. I'm really glad Rollo finally got his $#@! together but now it seems my man Floki is starting to act like a whiny bitch, WTF? If he gets his $#@! together,  Floki as a father will be fun to watch. I was glad Ragnar didn't kill the baby, I was starting to get mad at him and kudos to Auslag for standing her ground. That blood eagle was pretty crazy, I almost felt sorry for Jarl Borg. Bjorn's puppy love is cute, I think it's interesting watching him become a man. He seems to be growing up a little more each episode - the adult Bjorn looks just like the kid, I wonder if those actors are related. I not sure Lageartha made the right choice rejecting that man. Unless she has someone else in mind, he might have been a useful ally to have at home while she's off raiding. 
> 
> Only a few episodes left, I hope my favorites make it out alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to watch this episode again, that freaky chick (Princess or Queen?) was pretty great, she'll be a good (well, not good-good but bad-good) character if someone doesn't kill her. 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy Lageartha rejected, she is somehow in high standing with his family, so she knows he won't do anything against her.  She is a very likable character, and bad things generally happen to people who try to hurt her.

I messed up last week when I came across the title of the episode "Boneless".  No one has ever written for sure why they gave him that name, but they suspect it was from a deformity.  He did grow up able to fight and marry a princess.

Snake-in-the-eye wasn't as much a fighter, but he was said to be the wisest in Scandinavia, and used that to gain land in England.  Snake-in-the-eye was the one who told Ivar to take his revenge against the king who killed Ragnar by giving him the blood eagle.  Then Ivar married one of the king's daughters.

At first, I thought it was uncool that they killed the English soldiers, but it could be seen as evening things out, since they previously killed most of Horik's fighters when they got the chance.

I don't know anything about the episode tonight, but I predict Horik gets killed and Ragnar becomes king.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The guy Lageartha rejected, she is somehow in high standing with his family, so she knows he won't do anything against her.  She is a very likable character, and bad things generally happen to people who try to hurt her.
> 
> I messed up last week when I came across the title of the episode "Boneless".  No one has ever written for sure why they gave him that name, but they suspect it was from a deformity.  He did grow up able to fight and marry a princess.
> 
> Snake-in-the-eye wasn't as much a fighter, but he was said to be the wisest in Scandinavia, and used that to gain land in England.  Snake-in-the-eye was the one who told Ivar to take his revenge against the king who killed Ragnar by giving him the blood eagle.  Then Ivar married one of the king's daughters.
> 
> At first, I thought it was uncool that they killed the English soldiers, but it could be seen as evening things out, since they previously killed most of Horik's fighters when they got the chance.
> 
> I don't know anything about the episode tonight, but I predict Horik gets killed and Ragnar becomes king.


I'm glad Boneless had a good life.

I like the Priest but I'm kinda getting sick of his hallucinations. If Horik dies I wonder how Floki will react...

----------


## CPUd

LOL:




I think Floki will kill Horik, now that he knows Ragnar doesn't trust him.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Floki will kill Horik, now that he knows Ragnar doesn't trust him.


She was hilarious inspecting her Northman mercenaries. I have a feeling she's going to be very popular with the Viking men.

I'm glad the Priest is back with Ragnar, I <3 Floki but he's pissing me off, WTF Floki?! 

Did you hear Horik hinting at killing Bjorn? 

Season finale next week, I'm going to miss my Vikings.

----------


## CPUd

I don't think Floki would be able to kill Bjorn, his issue is with Ragnar, and feeling under-appreciated.  But I like to believe he loved Bjorn as a child.  He is right now being exposed to a new paradigm where violence is not always the best solution to a problem.

My favorite part of that episode was when she freed the servant girl.

It looks like Ragnar might survive to next season, they haven't done enough to set up the story about how he dies (if they are loosely basing it on the sagas).  His sons would all need to be grown, and maybe 1 or 2 get killed.  But this makes me think something might happen with Floki:




> Out campaigning, King Ragnar hears of it, and he’s less than happy with his sons, as they’d taken revenge without waiting for him. And when he comes home to his realm, he says to Aslaug that he’ll do deeds no less famous than his sons have done. “I’ve now won back almost all the lands that my forebears held, but not England. And that’s why I’ve now had two knorrs[1] made at Lidum in Vestfold”
> 
> —his kingdom reached all the way to Dovrefjell and Lindesnes.
> 
> Aslaug answered, “You could have had many longships[2] made for
> 
> the price of these knorrs. And besides, you know that big ships are no good for going to England, with all the streams and shallows there, and this is not well thought out.”
> 
> But all the same, King Ragnar goes west to England in these knorrs with five hundred men and both ships are wrecked in England, but Ragnar himself and all his crew came safely ashore. He takes now to harrying wherever he goes.


so he goes to England without the proper type of ships.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I just watched a big ass spider run across my monitor. 

Man. He's gone too. This isn't good.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't think Floki would be able to kill Bjorn, his issue is with Ragnar, and feeling under-appreciated.  But I like to believe he loved Bjorn as a child.  He is right now being exposed to a new paradigm where violence is not always the best solution to a problem.
> 
> *My favorite part of that episode was when she freed the servant girl.*
> 
> It looks like Ragnar might survive to next season, they haven't done enough to set up the story about how he dies (if they are loosely basing it on the sagas).  His sons would all need to be grown, and maybe 1 or 2 get killed.  But this makes me think something might happen with Floki:
> 
> 
> 
> so he goes to England without the proper type of ships.


I got cold just watching her go swimming! I went swimming in Lake Ontario in July, in the middle of a "heat wave" and barely lasted 20 seconds.

Yeah, Floki seems pretty conflicted and I don't think he would actually kill Bjorn but I didn't like the way he was entertaining the idea with Horik.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ragnar says Danke would be here, but he's in Ukraine...

----------


## Lucille

How did Glenn Howerton in Fargo slip by us?  Now we're going to have to rewatch ep 2.  Funny how his character is Don Chumph.  They must have done that to honor Glenn's hatred of Donald Trump.  LOL

----------


## Suzanimal

> Anybody watching Da Vinci's Demons? It's an 8.2 on IMDB. I'm only a few minutes into the first episode. It's apparently "historical fantasy" so it makes sense that it's produced by Starz.


No, I still in mourning for the Vikings. Game of Thrones is the only thing I'm watching...but as Ragnar says...

----------


## green73

> No, I still in mourning for the Vikings. Game of Thrones is the only thing I'm watching...but as Ragnar says...


Yeah, it's pretty slim pickings right now. Mad Men is in decline. Fargo...meh. If we had a free society I bet there'd be $#@! ton of great things to watch.

----------


## phill4paul

> No, I still in mourning for the Vikings. Game of Thrones is the only thing I'm watching...but as Ragnar says...


  Love it. Awaiting the next season.

----------


## oyarde

No TV@ the Daughters , so I took my GrandDaughter on a boat ride in the lake that separates North & South Austin , to the bridge with the 750,000 Mexican bat colony  and we watched the bats come out at dusk.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No TV@ the Daughters , so I took my GrandDaughter on a boat ride in the lake that separates North & South Austin , to the bridge with the 750,000 Mexican bat colony  and we watched the bats come out at dusk.


I love to watch bats. I spend most summer evenings in the pool watching them come out. If it would only get warm enough

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

I just started the first season of Hannibal in earnest, hoping to catch up enough to watch the second season as it's airing, and I thought I could never tolerate a different actor playing Lecter, but Mads Mikkelsen pulls it off admirably. Bonus points for the awesome wardrobe and the accent. I also really like Hugh Dancy and the dude who plays Chilton... so overall, I am very pleased. 

Planning to start GoT soon as well.

----------


## oyarde

> I love to watch bats. I spend most summer evenings in the pool watching them come out. If it would only get warm enough


One of my Grand son's is looking after our place while I am away , he said h e built a fire Friday night. Today , on the lake , down here , some guys bass fishing said the bats just started coming out good about the past three nights.For some reason , they come out after dark when it is cool .

----------


## CPUd

> I just started the first season of Hannibal in earnest, hoping to catch up enough to watch the second season as it's airing, and I thought I could never tolerate a different actor playing Lecter, but Mads Mikkelsen pulls it off admirably. Bonus points for the awesome wardrobe and the accent. I also really like Hugh Dancy and the dude who plays Chilton... so overall, I am very pleased.


It's not a bad show, whenever I watch it, I feel like I need to prepare a nice meal.  It has elements of film noir similar to _True Detective_.  If you get confused about something missing, there's an episode in season 1 (I think episode 4) that got pulled for killing kids; they cut those parts form the episode, and put the rest of it online, because it is necessary for the overall plot.

When you get to season 2, I recommend skipping the scene before the title credits.  It shows part of what is presumably the final scene, then continues with "12 weeks earlier".

Last week's episode (what happened to the pig guy) is probably the creepiest thing I've ever seen on television.  It's been a while, but I think that character was in the _Red Dragon_ movie.

----------


## CPUd

From Billboard Awards Sunday night:




Not sure if he would approve.  It took around 6 months to make. They used a real dancer for the routine, then made a CGI model.




This is the original version, recorded as a demo in 1991:

----------


## jim49er

> I don't watch a lot of tv, but I just watched this and thoroughly enjoyed it. Documentary about Muscle Shoals.  http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70267584?trkid=13462100


That is a must see for anyone into music.

----------


## francisco

> ... If we had a free society I bet there'd be $#@! ton of great things to watch.


Or, there wouldn't need to be so many distractions. More exactly, maybe the need for bread and circuses would be reduced.

----------


## CPUd

> Well, "Revolution" got cancelled.  Must have had too many anarchy themes for NBC.


They may be talking with another network right now.  Probably cable, either TNT or SyFy would be a good fit.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It's not a bad show, whenever I watch it, I feel like I need to prepare a nice meal.  It has elements of film noir similar to _True Detective_.


Over the past week, I've been catching up on all the _Hannibal_ episodes from the start. I knew the show existed (having seen episodes available from the same website where I watch _Game of Thrones_, etc.), but I didn't know anything else about it. I figured it was probably like the later Hannibal Lecter movies - some kind of crappy rip-off riding on the coattails of the earlier movies (especially since it was on network TV).

But going on the recommendations of Rothbardian Girl and CPUd, I decided to give it a try ... and I like it. I really, _really_ like it. It's very well done. IMO, Mads Mikkelsen is even better in the role of Hannibal Lecter than Anthony Hopkins was. That may be partly because the episodic TV format gives Mikkelsen's portrayal a LOT more time and attention - but it's not just that. Mads Mikkelsen absolutely kills it as Hannibal Lecter (ha ha).

Anyway, there are only a few complaints I have about the show. None of them are really serious or significant - just relatively minor irritants that have detracted from my enjoyment of the show to some degree.

The first is that Jack Crawford's character is the head of the FBI's Behavioral Sciences Unit and he's supposed to be an expert profiler himself - but the writer's have him going around asking other people he works with a lot of basic questions that it seems any competent "profiler" would already know the answers to. Of course, this is done to inform the audience of certain things - but there are other, better ways for good writers to accomplish that kind of thing. It's just a clumsy means of exposition in an otherwise well-written show.

There are also times where they do scenes with lots of unreal, trippy and highly metaphorical stuff going on. That's not the problem. The problem is that some of these sequences are just too long. Several times I found myself saying, "Yeah, yeah, I get the point already. Move along now ..."

Finally - and this is my biggest gripe - Will Graham's "process" of getting into a killer's head is portrayed as being ineffable and a bit too "magicky" for my taste. The movies handle this aspect of Graham's character much better, I think. The movies give you just enough - having Graham "take notes" at crime scene by talking into a voice recorder, for example - that you can "kinda sorta" see how Graham is "connecting the dots" and why he's so good at sussing out the killer's motivations and mindset. In the TV show, though, Graham just "sees stuff" - and although they show you what he "sees," you never really get a sense of how or why he "sees" it. He might as well just be a psychic with clairvoyant powers, for all the difference it would make - and he seems less relatable and understandable because of it.

Anyway, to end my nitpicks on a happy note, I will say that the series has produced what has got to be one of the all-time greatest lines of dialogue from any TV show ever:

"Peter ... is your social worker in that horse?"




> Last week's episode (what happened to the pig guy) is probably the creepiest thing I've ever seen on television.  It's been a while, but I think that character was in the _Red Dragon_ movie.


He was actually in the fourth movie, _Hannibal_ (which was based on Harris' third Lecter book, also titled _Hannibal_). Gary Oldman played Mason Verger. What they did here in the TV series was show the "backstory" of that plotline from _Hannibal_ - i.e., they reveal exactly what happened to make Verger want to get revenge on Lecter. (So expect Mason Verger to show up again in the TV series, at least by the sixth season - regarding which, see below)

There were actually two movies based on _Red Dragon_ (Harris' first Hannibal Lecter book). The first was _Manhunter_ (1986) - William Petersen played Will Graham and Brian Cox played Hannibal Lecter. The second was _Red Dragon_ (2002) - Edward Norton played Will Graham and Anthony Hopkins played Hannibal Lecter. The 1986 film was actually pretty good. I like it a lot, even though it's not as faithful to the book as the 2002 film. I'd rate _The Silence of the Lambs_ as the best Hannibal Lecter film, with _Manhunter_ and _Red Dragon_ tied for second. _Hannibal_ would be a very distant third, and everything else is crap. I am looking forward to how the TV series will deal with the actual books - instead of just the "backstories" from the books, as it has done so far. There's one more season of "backstory" left, though ...

The TV show has been approved for a third season (the second just ended). Presumably, next season will be concerned with catching Hannibal Lecter and locking him away - because the producers plan to retell the story of _Red Dragon_ in the fourth season (if there is one). After that, the fifth season is supposed to cover _The Silence of the Lambs_ and the sixth will be for _Hannibal_. The seventh season will be the last, and will "wrap up" the Hannibal Lecter saga with all-new material.

So the first three seasons are collectively supposed to serve as a sort of "prequel" to the book stories. There have also been all kinds of foreshadowings of and analogues to events from the movies - especially when it comes to the dialogue (in which there are a great many "easter eggs" all over the place - such as Hannibal commenting on Graham's "ship in a bottle" cologne, to name just one).

Interestingly, the producers of the TV series were allowed to make it but were denied in their request to use certain characters from the movies by MGM (the studio that holds the rights to the portrayal of those characters). So they were allowed to use Will Graham, Jack Crawford & Hannibal Lecter - but they weren't allowed to use Benjamin Raspail or Jame Gumb. They created Tobias Budge (the "cello string" guy) and his friend Franklin Froideveaux as sort of "stand ins" for Raspail and Gumb. Go figure - it makes no sense to me, either. Anyway, they're hoping to be able to use Jame Gumb - and, of course, Clarice Starling - for the fifth season.

----------


## green73

Yo, 50 Cent is a beast




http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-bi...232627674.html

----------


## osan



----------


## helmuth_hubener

Moneyball: Interesting.  Little girl is the key to the movie, I think.
Now You See It: Fast-paced.  Keeps you thinking and engaged.  I liked it.
The Hobbit, Part 2: Disappointing.  So-so.
Secret Life of Walter Mitty: Actually pretty good, surprisingly.  Very slow-paced, but there was some adventure.

There's what I've seen lately.  Oh, and we did watch the stars looking for the meteor shower that was supposed to come last weekend.  It was a bust.  But the stars are always nice.

----------


## francisco

TurN

AMC series based on true story of America's first spy ring (during the Revolutionary War).

Series is absolutely fascinating and it has spurred me to learn more about the actual history. A lot of it takes place on Long Island, NY where I'm originally from.

----------


## green73

> TurN
> 
> AMC series based on true story of America's first spy ring (during the Revolutionary War).
> 
> Series is absolutely fascinating and it has spurred me to learn more about the actual history. A lot of it takes place on Long Island, NY where I'm originally from.


You might be interested in a couple recent books by LRC's Becky Ackers

Halestorm 
http://www.amazon.com/Halestorm-Beck.../dp/B008YF7H9A

Abducting Arnold 
http://www.amazon.com/Abducting-Arno...dp/0988203227/

----------


## green73

> Anybody watching Da Vinci's Demons? It's an 8.2 on IMDB. I'm only a few minutes into the first episode. It's apparently "historical fantasy" so it makes sense that it's produced by Starz.


On episode 5. This isn't actually bad. I dare say it has libertarian appeal. I'm liking it.

----------


## green73

I'm really enjoying this



oh, and I'm in love again.

----------


## Occam's Banana

nvm, carry on ... (apparently, I was confusing something with something else) ...

----------


## Suzanimal

I was at the beach last week and it rained one day so we sat around playing games and watching the boob tube. I got sucked into a show on Animal Planet called Call of the Wildman, it was hilarious or I was just really drunk.
_
Livvve Action!_

----------


## green73

Ah jezuz, 56 people died.

----------


## green73

Orange is the New Black season 2

I'm semi in love

----------


## oyarde

> I was at the beach last week and it rained one day so we sat around playing games and watching the boob tube. I got sucked into a show on Animal Planet called Call of the Wildman, it was hilarious or I was just really drunk.
> _
> Livvve Action!_


Ernie is from Lebanon , Ky . Funny guy .

----------


## oyarde

> Orange is the New Black season 2
> 
> I'm semi in love


I can see why , probably the red lipstick.

----------


## francisco

*Halt and Catch Fire*

Only saw first ep, but looks like AMC may be behind another winner

----------


## green73

> I can see why , probably the red lipstick.


I'm looking at the soul, oyarde, not the lips.

----------


## green73

> *Halt and Catch Fire*
> 
> Only saw first ep, but looks like AMC may be behind another winner


Interesting. I'll check it out. 

That reminds me. I stopped watching Silicon Valley, though I liked the first episode. Will have to try to get back into that one.

----------


## oyarde

Here in about 15 minutes , I will be watching The Hunt on the History Channel.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ernie is from Lebanon , Ky . Funny guy .


He's hilarious and he doesn't get paid enough for his work. He got 4 cottonmouth snakes out of a pool with his bare hands and cleaned out 6 or 7 copperheads for......$40.00.

----------


## oyarde

> He's hilarious and he doesn't get paid enough for his work. He got 4 cottonmouth snakes out of a pool with his bare hands and cleaned out 6 or 7 copperheads for......$40.00.


Yeah , but he does not owe any money , his only expenses are property tax , auto ins and gasoline and I imagine the show pays well . He lives in a house in the woods .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah , but he does not owe any money , his only expenses are property tax , auto ins and gasoline and I imagine the show pays well . He lives in a house in the woods .


I saw his house on one episode, he was painting it neon yellow to make sure hunters can see it - he found buck shot in his headboard.

----------


## CPUd

Wow, this sucks so bad, yet I still watch the whole thing:



It is part 2 of a series, based on the books.  Everyone is bat$#@! crazy and/or sexually deviant.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Carlybee

> *Halt and Catch Fire*
> 
> Only saw first ep, but looks like AMC may be behind another winner


I started watching this too

----------


## Suzanimal

True Blood starts Sunday.

Pam and Eric are my faves, especially Pam.

----------


## specsaregood

Defiance is back.   I can't think of any other scifi shows I look forward to anymore since all the stargates went off the air.
http://www.hulu.com/watch/651680

----------


## Suzanimal

Watched a few of the old Batman episodes...I forgot how much I loved that show, pure awesome...

----------


## green73

This Is Your Home On The War On Drugs

----------


## Carson

I'm watching a movie on Turner Classic Movies called, _"The Jayhawkers"_.

The way the leader takes over territory is he has his army dress up like a group known as the Redlegs and they go in and raid a town. The next day they go in dressed up as Jayhawkers and save everyone and become hero's.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052941/

----------


## Carlybee

Finally watched The Notebook....way too chick flicky for me but the cinematography was nice.

----------


## Carlybee

> True Blood starts Sunday.
> 
> Pam and Eric are my faves, especially Pam.


Cancelled HBO after GoT ended so can't see TB now

----------


## Suzanimal

> Finally watched The Notebook....way too chick flicky for me but the cinematography was nice.


Awww, I loved The Notebook.

----------


## CPUd

This one is pretty cool if you like Australian films.  And camels:




This camel approves!

----------


## CPUd

Some new info on _True Detective_ season 2:

 - They apparently have 2 scripts.
 - 8 episodes like last time.
 - There will be different directors for the episodes.
 - Lead casting could be announced as early as next week.
 - There will be 2 male, 1 female as the leads.
 - Set features N California location, present day.
 - Jessica Chastain denied she has a deal.
 - They are definitely talking with Colin Farrell.

Interview with Nic Pizzolatto from May:
http://www.ttbook.org/book/true-dete...nic-pizzolatto

----------


## Lucille

Is anyone watching True Blood?  I do, but I have no idea why.  It's terrible.  

Allegedly, some disgruntled former extra who sat at table readings spilled pretty much the whole rest of the season in youtube comments.  "No" posts several comments, so if you like spoilers, keep showing more comments:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky4D...pqrxmfgzphhk04

I guess I should add this:

HBO's True Blood Offensively Attacks Ted Cruz, Bush And GOP Women
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-T...-And-GOP-Woman

Eric and Pam are probably the only reason why I hang on!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is anyone watching True Blood?  I do, but I have no idea why.  It's terrible.  
> 
> Allegedly, some disgruntled former extra who sat at table readings spilled pretty much the whole rest of the season in youtube comments.  "No" posts several comments, so if you like spoilers, keep showing more comments:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky4D...pqrxmfgzphhk04
> 
> I guess I should add this:
> 
> HBO's True Blood Offensively Attacks Ted Cruz, Bush And GOP Women
> ...


Eric and Pam are the only reason I keep watching. I never thought the shows were all that great but I was a fan of the books and felt obliged to watch the show. I love the theme song.

----------


## CPUd

This one was supposed to come before Thunderdome, the original director has been trying to get it made for a while now:







> FINALLY COMIC-CON DELIVERS SOME ACTION! ABOUT TIME! 
> One Question tho... 
> How did a bunch of Victoria's Secret Models get themselves caught up in a Post Apocalyptic Australian ROAD WAR!!? dafuq!﻿

----------


## CPUd

Now on Showtime:





Parents are paying 6,000 per month to send their "troubled" kids to these reeducation camps in places like the D.R.  A girl (in the photo above) who was doing missionary work near one of the camps got access and was allowed to interview some of the kids.  The admins were real particular about what they allowed her to film, but still she got some extra things on camera.  One of the kids featured in the film turned 18 in there, but even though the D.R. is a U.S. territory and he was a U.S. citizen, they were not going to let him out.  The rest of that story is told in the film.

----------


## mad cow

> but even though the D.R. is a U.S. territory


What U.S territory are you referring to here?D.R.?The Dominican Republic is not a U.S. territory.
Outside of that,I'm drawing a blank.

----------


## CPUd

> What U.S territory are you referring to here?D.R.?The Dominican Republic is not a U.S. territory.
> Outside of that,I'm drawing a blank.


Yeah, Dominican Republic, I thought it was, and the kid mentioned something about it in the film.  I guess that explains why they were trying to deal with the guy from the U.S. Consul.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

Finally catching up on the second season of "Hannibal", and this season is giving me heart attacks. I can barely sit still while watching these episodes. Fascinating and frustrating all at once. I am very curious to find out more about the relationship between Hannibal and his therapist. The perfume thing... weird. Wasn't sure how to interpret that. I think there are a couple ways that scene could go. I really think she is the key to the whole show, and the show's doing a great job of keeping her mysterious for now. Also, I've said it before, but the best part about this show is that it isn't a typical crime show-procedural setup. The surrealist, "unconscious" elements are what keeps me glued to this show. 

Also started watching the second season of House of Cards (a show my mom and I usually watch together). Between these two shows, I am in complete TV-induced bliss... and I haven't even gotten started on the next season of Orange is the New Black. I'll be busy for a very long time, I guess!

----------


## presence

We've been watching PBS Sex in the Wild the past few nights.  We're documentary people, I don't have an attention span for sitcoms, movies, or drama. 

http://www.pbs.org/program/sex-wild/

Before that we did Joy Reidenberg's dissection series "Inside Nature's Giants":

http://video.pbs.org/program/inside-natures-giants/

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Carlybee

I finished all of Orange is the New Black and binge watched all 5 seasons of Merlin. Also watching Rectify and a new one called The Lottery.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I finished all of Orange is the New Black and binge watched all 5 seasons of Merlin. Also watching Rectify and a new one called The Lottery.


I loved Merlin. I watched The 4400, it was okay.

----------


## William Smitch

Hi !!!
I am watching " The Criminal Case " .
Lollll you are thinking why i am watching this show ... Actually i am a lawyer i like to watch such type of this show's.

----------


## specsaregood

If you have amazon prime and like hilarious and yet disturbing movies about human nature:
http://www.amazon.com/Cheap-Thrills-...dp/B00IY5QQY2/

Most entertaining movie I've seen in a while.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

My instincts about _Hannibal_ that I alluded to in my previous post were correct... the season 2 finale might be the best episode of any TV show I've seen. Now I have to wait until 2015 to continue getting my fix... damn.

----------


## CPUd

> My instincts about _Hannibal_ that I alluded to in my previous post were correct... the season 2 finale might be the best episode of any TV show I've seen. Now I have to wait until 2015 to continue getting my fix... damn.


That episode was imdb 10 for a while.  The only other TV episode to have a perfect 10 is one of the last _Breaking Bad_ episodes.

----------


## oyarde

American Pickers .

----------


## Suzanimal

Orange is the New Black

I love Crazy Eyes.

----------


## CPUd

This is the one where portions of the film were shot once a year over a 12 year period- all with the same cast members.  Some people aren't going to like it, there are a lot of time jumps, and sometimes you have to work out for yourself what has happened during the missing time.   I think people were also looking for something extraordinary to happen, and get annoyed when it doesn't.

Most people are liking it.  Will definitely get nominated for Best Director and some of the technical categories, like Production Design.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched World War Z last night. I don't recommended it, it was an hour and a half infomercial for the UN and WHO.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

Adapted from the books:




Not bad so far, for a period series.  Sometimes they speak Gaelic, or thick Scottish.  Lead actress is good and they do a good job with her costumes:
http://terrydresbach.com/2014/08/17/getting-dressed/

----------


## juleswin

> I watched World War Z last night. I don't recommended it, it was an hour and a half infomercial for the UN and WHO.


Lol, I watched like 15mins of it on netflix and knew it wasn't something I would have liked. If you want to see an even bigger UN, WHO commercial? you should watch contagion. I actually haven't seen it but I'll bet the family farm that it is 10 folds worse than World War Z in that regards just from watching previews and the stars in it.

Neflix movies have been somewhat of a disappointment, there are very few classics and almost no new blockbusters. So right now, I am watching Malcolm in the middle and when that is done, i will try to find out for myself why Orange is the New black has so much buzz behind it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Lol, I watched like 15mins of it on netflix and knew it wasn't something I would have liked. *If you want to see an even bigger UN, WHO commercial? you should watch contagion.* I actually haven't seen it but I'll bet the family farm that it is 10 folds worse than World War Z in that regards just from watching previews and the stars in it.
> 
> Neflix movies have been somewhat of a disappointment, there are very few classics and almost no new blockbusters. So right now, I am watching Malcolm in the middle and when that is done, i will try to find out for myself why Orange is the New black has so much buzz behind it.


I'll make sure I avoid that one. 

I avoided watching Orange is the New Black for a long time because my husband was pressuring me to watch it - he thinks I act like Piper Chapman. (I admit, in _some_ of the scene's we do sound alike.) I'm glad I finally caved and gave the show a shot, it's pretty good.

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh, and I watched Ender's Game last night and it was pretty good.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm probably going to watch some of these tonight. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAn...CfJA4-bYjX7YHA

That said, please do not..._not_...report that channel. The last time I shared a link like this some asshat ( I think from here...because it existed for a long time until I shared it here) reported it and it went away. Probably one of those ip dweebs, I'd imagine.

----------


## Suzanimal

Series finale of True Blood was lame as hell. Who did Sookie end up with?

----------


## CPUd

No real surprise at the Emmys. _ Breaking Bad_ won most of the high-profile categories.  The episode (#4) of _True Detective_ that had the 6-minute shot won a director category for Cary Fukunaga.

_True Detective_ season 2 will not air until summer 2015, here are some casting rumors for the 4 main characters:

    Ray Velcro (Colin Farrell) is a grizzled detective who’s long had a rough time in “both his personal and professional lives.”
    Paul Woodrugh (Taylor Kitsch) is a 28-year old detective and veteran “who has seen his share of violence and destruction.”
    Ani Bezzerides (Elisabeth Moss) is a no-nonsense sheriff from Monterey, who has gambling and drinking problems as a result of her “troubled upbringing.”
    Frank Semyon (Vince Vaughn), a “former thug” who’s now a respectable businessman, pushing for the construction of a high-speed railway system that links Southern and Northern California.

Plot rumors are here:
http://screenrant.com/true-detective...-premiere-date

----------


## Lucille

> Series finale of True Blood was lame as hell. Who did Sookie end up with?


Who knows.  They should have let Alcide live.  I think that alleged extra was right about how Bill was supposed to turn human at the end, but once that person spoiled it, they used one of their other endings.  There was too much about Bill showing human qualities (being warm, Suckie reading his mind, etc.) which made no sense with the ending they ultimately went with.  Not that continuity was ever this show's strong point.  That said, Bill died as selfishly as he lived.

Funny how it ended with such a strong family values message, and Pam and Eric essentially turning into big pharma "Republicunts!"

The highlight of the episode:



So glad it's over.

----------


## Cap

Just finished Jericho, I really liked it and if you haven't seen it, put it on your list.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just finished Jericho, I really liked it and if you haven't seen it, put it on your list.


I loved Jericho, too bad it only lasted a couple of seasons.

I'm watching _Punk Attitude_, I love music documentaries.

----------


## navy-vet

> I loved Jericho, too bad it only lasted a couple of seasons.
> 
> I'm watching _Punk Attitude_, I love music documentaries.


Jericho! I loved that series. It is hard to believe that it ended like....SIX years ago! WTH?

----------


## CPUd

> Jericho! I loved that series. It is hard to believe that it ended like....SIX years ago! WTH?


There are still people trying to bring the show back, but most likely will have an all new cast.

----------


## green73

If you're looking for a comedy that takes the piss out of politics then look no further than HBO's 'Veep'. Thanks to Bob Wenzel for referring me to this one; I would have never bothered checking it out otherwise. A 7.9 on on IMDB, I'd have to believe its score has been kept lower than it deserves by our most fervent state idolaters in the rating business.




This is what I appreciate most about this show. The staffers, that enduring apparatus of DC gov't that supersedes the transitory pols, how they are cutthroat, disloyal, and void of principles.




This is like the antithesis of most political shows feed to us.  Kudos, HBO.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched Movie 43 (Netflix) last night, it was one of the most $#@!ed up things I have ever witnessed and that's sayin' something.
I was laughing so hard I was cryin' during Hugh Jackmans scene, it's the first 20 minutes - I don't want to give anything away. If you like South Park style humor, then you'll probably enjoy this movie.

----------


## green73

> I watched Movie 43 (Netflix) last night, it was one of the most $#@!ed up things I have ever witnessed and that's sayin' something.
> I was laughing so hard I was cryin' during Hugh Jackmans scene, it's the first 20 minutes - I don't want to give anything away. If you like South Park style humor, then you'll probably enjoy this movie.


Um...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I watched Movie 43 (Netflix) last night,* it was one of the most $#@!ed up things I have ever witnessed and that's sayin' something.*
> I was laughing so hard I was cryin' during Hugh Jackmans scene, it's the first 20 minutes - I don't want to give anything away. If you like South Park style humor, then you'll probably enjoy this movie.





> Um...




Pfft, some people have no sense of humor.


It won some awards.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1333125/awards?ref_=tt_awd

----------


## green73

Anybody watching Ray Donovan? I like.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## jusjeff

the killing... really good

----------


## Barrex

> I watched Movie 43 (Netflix) last night, it was  one of the most $#@!ed up things I have ever witnessed and that's  sayin' something.
> I was laughing so hard I was cryin' during Hugh Jackmans scene, it's the  first 20 minutes - I don't want to give anything away. If you like  South Park style humor, then you'll probably enjoy this movie.






How did they manage to get so many stars in that movie?

----------


## Carlybee

> the killing... really good


I binge watched all the episodes...sucks it was cancelled

----------


## Carlybee

Finally watched Vikings.....caught up with all episodes.

----------


## Carlybee

If you want a wholesome, family type show Heartland is good.  Sometimes I have to get away from the gore and violence.

----------


## JK/SEA

just finished watching the Seahawks win the Superbowl on DVR......for the 8th time.

----------


## specsaregood

School of Rock. I'm not generally a jack black fan; but I love this movie.

----------


## Suzanimal

> School of Rock. I'm not generally a jack black fan; but I love this movie.


I loved that movie.

----------


## 69360

Trailer park boys season 8 on netflix. 

Like Rush, timmys and most things Canadian, you either love it or hate it. 

I love it.

----------


## CPUd

How is this nosy dude still alive?

----------


## SilentBull

The final season of Sons of Anarchy just started. I just re-watched Breaking Bad for like the third time (best show ever). I may re-watch The Shield next (second best show ever). Other than that, watching The Bridge on FX, and finished the last season of The Killing recently (awkward ending). Waiting for Homeland, the last season of Mad Men, and the 2nd season of Sillicon Valley (Mike Judge is a genius). I dropped Walking Dead a little while ago (downhill it went).

----------


## green73

I'm loving The Knick 




It's like Cinemax meets House MD meets 1900 meets early 80's synthesizer scores.  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2937900/

----------


## osan



----------


## Natural Citizen

I was just watching a video that I have no idea how I managed to navigate toward. Scwewy. It was funny, though...

----------


## Natural Citizen

Ode To The Brain...

----------


## Suzanimal

Hilarious, the women kept slapping it...lol.




> I was just watching a video that I have no idea how I managed to navigate toward. Scwewy. It was funny, though...

----------


## Carlybee

Caught up with The Blacklist.

----------


## Lucille

I'm enjoying the hell out of these guys!

----------


## Lucille

Also got into The Bridge this season.  Of course it probably won't be renewed.

----------


## JK/SEA

Blacklist is pretty damn good. Finally caught up.

My next dog is going to be called Red.....lol

----------


## green73

> I'm enjoying the hell out of these guys!



Yeah, that's a pretty good show!

----------


## Lucille

Caliban should be in that photo.  He's great.  

I know you like Eva Green, Green!  I have a huge crush on her ex.  He was hot in Asylum, which had the most calm and determined suicide ever depicted on film, I think.

----------


## green73

> Caliban should be in that photo.  He's great.  
> 
> I know you like Eva Green, Green!  I have a huge crush on her ex.  He was hot in Asylum, which had the most calm and determined suicide ever depicted on film, I think.



Caliban is is great character! Eva is such a fox. Did you know she's French? I never knew anyone French could speak such perfect posh English.

----------


## Lucille

I did not know that!  She is gorgeous.  Love her freckles.

----------


## CPUd

Musical about the Four Seasons.  Based on the Broadway version, directed by Clint Eastwood:





 - "based on a true story" movies are always going to be different from how things really happened, but this one is a lot closer than most.
 - all the actors except 1 or 2 have performed in the Broadway version.  The performances in the film are real.
 - genuine tracks are also used at times, like when they hear it on the radio or jukebox.
 - Bob Crewe died about a month ago.

----------


## Suzanimal

Anthony Bourdain The Layover - Atlanta episode

It was great, he went to some of my favorite places in my old stomping grounds. He also drove by my husbands bar, pretty cool.

http://www.travelchannel.com/tv-show...isodes/atlanta

I thought the only bad advice he gave was The Colonnade, the food is not good. When my husband moved here he thought it was great until he had real southern cooking. 

I was happy to see Fat Matt's (grew up 10 minutes from there, kinda bummed he didn't go at night when they have live blues and the place is packed), The Earl, and especially The Clermont Lounge. It was great to see Blondie still looking fabulous, I partied with her back in the day. I was kind of bummed they didn't get to show her smashing beer cans with her boobs though, that's something to behold.
http://clermontlounge.net/

Oh, and the 10 o'clock burger is pretty awesome.

----------


## Noob



----------


## green73

Sad that the Knick is over for the year. I'm in love with Bono's daughter

----------


## navy-vet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQKJ3jlRhG8
Lange is also superb!
Twisty the clown.....creepy

----------


## navy-vet

And of course, the best series on TV right now
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2VCyRga2kk

----------


## navy-vet

One of the best scenes evaaa!
and waiting feverishly for the new season....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQJRVSaR_vY

----------


## navy-vet

also watching:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv-Q5ktq4i8

----------


## navy-vet

this guy is cool too
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNqu-6b5W_4

Obviously I am spending far too much time in front of monitors and TV sets....

----------


## Suzanimal

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQKJ3jlRhG8
> Lange is also superb!
> Twisty the clown.....creepy


Join us in the AHS thread.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ible-spoilers)

----------


## Suzanimal

Guardians of the Galaxy 

Cute movie, great soundtrack. Groot was my favorite, he reminded me of Hordor from GOT.

----------


## pessimist

I've been re-watching my guilty pleasure in anticipation of its upcoming final season:




Sappy, lighthearted, entertaining. What's not to like?

----------


## navy-vet

thanks Suzanimal I will do that...

----------


## specsaregood

Did any of you watch "the lottery"?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lottery_(TV_series)




> It is the year 2025, and no children have been born on Earth since 2019 due to an infertility pandemic that first became noticeable in 2016. Dr. Alison Lennon and her assistant, Dr. James Lynch, make a breakthrough in their lab work for the Department of Humanity (DOH), and are able to successfully fertilize eggs to create 100 viable human embryos. Darius Hayes, Director of the DOH, strongly believes that the embryos should immediately become property of the U.S. government. But the President of the United States, Thomas Westwood, is fighting sagging poll numbers and sides with his Chief of Staff, Vanessa Keller, who suggests they hold a public lottery to select 100 women who will carry the embryos to term. The DOH is also looking to control all young children in the country, which includes Elvis Walker, the six-year old son of Kyle Walker. Meanwhile, an anti-government group called the Second of May Resistance, or "MayTwos", is also trying to seize control of the embryos for its own purposes. In researching the egg and sperm donors that produced the embryos, Alison and James discover a common bond that leads them to uncover the cause of the global infertility crisis. The battle to affect the future of the human race, along with the need to keep secrets buried, becomes a life-and-death struggle, with many paying the ultimate price.


I can't believe I actually liked a show that was on the Lifetime channel.  ugh.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did any of you watch "the lottery"?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lottery_(TV_series)


No, but it sounds like something I would like.




> I can't believe I actually liked a show that was on the Lifetime channel.  ugh.


The Wife Beater Channel

I see it was cancelled, did they wrap it up nicely or did they leave a big cliffhanger? I hate it when they cancel a show and leave a cliffhanger.

----------


## specsaregood

> I see it was cancelled, did they wrap it up nicely or did they leave a big cliffhanger? I hate it when they cancel a show and leave a cliffhanger.


Yeah, I hate it when that happens.  It doesn't all get wrapped up, but they did enough to make the series worth watching.  I'm not surprised they cancelled it: full on govt conspiracy as the main plot, the government was the bad guy, they had a creepy "department of humanity" and it had a definite anti-state message to much of it. I was shocked to find it was on lifetime.

----------


## navy-vet

Just heard that they cancelled that Honey Boo Boo show...lol
The mother is hanging with a family member who recently got out of prison for molesting one of their 8 year olds, ten years earlier. Go figure...

----------


## pessimist

This video (and the music) maybe disturbing for some. There is no nudity or gore or anything but it is extremely dark. 

Even though the song apparently is about an aneurism- it is the perfect metaphor for a panic attack and those who suffer with anxiety. From my perspective, the creepy androgynous creature in the lotus position represents the mind in a state of meditation during a panic attack- the ghoulish slave figures illustrates previous panic stricken states which were 'conquered' by the mind.

Finally, the mind endured and subdued the current attack, thereby turning it into a slave, where it will witness the following one.

The anxious mind is dark and ugly and can never fully reach a state of contentment or Nirvana. It can only observe and endure the panic stricken episodes that wreck its central nervous system. Or something.

----------


## Occam's Banana

I just got caught up with Boardwalk Empire (S5E7) - and damn ... they're killin' off everybody!

I know Luciano and Meyer Lansky are going to survive (at least, they did in the real world), but still ... c'mon, Nucky! Don't lay down for those $#@!s.

----------


## Carlybee

> Did any of you watch "the lottery"?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lottery_(TV_series)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I actually liked a show that was on the Lifetime channel.  ugh.


I watched it. By the same writer who wrote Children of Men. But I like dystopian themes. Too bad it was cancelled. I'm still unhappy they cancelled Revolution.

----------


## Carlybee

I was watching Homeland the other day and one of the characters who is supposed to be a Pakistani intelligence officer told one of the CIA characters..."Everyone knows 9/11 was a hoax".

----------


## Lucille

I just can't with Homeland.  I feel like I'm watching CIA propaganda, and I have zero sympathy for any of the characters.  I did watch the first ep.  The drone queen obviously has postpartum psychosis.

The Bridge was cancelled, so I won't be watching that any more.  Great show (though they took liberties with the subtitles).

I can't wait for The Comeback to come back!  I was so bummed when it was cancelled.  (Kudrow's show Web Therapy is also great.)

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay! I <3 Toy Story.





> John Lasseter will direct 'Toy Story 4' for 2017 -- BREAKING
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/11/0...ry-4-breaking/

----------


## green73

Peaky Blinders. It's made by the Soviet BBC, which has a $#@! ton of money extorted from the public to blow on things. 90% of the time what the BBC produces is $#@!. The other 10% are can't-fail sporting programs and whatnot. But every once in a great while the stars align and even they can't ruin it. 

8/10

----------


## pessimist

Damn! I think the last season of _White Collar_ started tonite. Missed it.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

So, anyone who is looking to kill some time and likes dramatic readings and/or British accents should definitely check these videos out: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...5-iBsR1V5FQYYI. They are dramatic readings of Youtube comment arguments, which are great fodder as everyone familiar with Youtube knows. 

This is probably my favorite one so far (warning - language, slurs, etc.):

----------


## green73

> So, anyone who is looking to kill some time and likes dramatic readings and/or British accents should definitely check these videos out: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...5-iBsR1V5FQYYI. They are dramatic readings of Youtube comment arguments, which are great fodder as everyone familiar with Youtube knows. 
> 
> This is probably my favorite one so far (warning - language, slurs, etc.):


haha!!!1

----------


## Danke



----------


## CPUd

Think Scooby-doo, except it's Mike and a pigeon.

----------


## Natural Citizen

This was one of those videos that show up at the end of another video when you're finished watching it. Is actually one of my favorites. Timely too.  I especially like the end of it.




I think Ron is actually getting far more done now than he ever did while in political service. And with an international audience, I'd add.

----------


## JK/SEA

For all you car lovers who like to burn gas and rubber.....enjoy...

ps...turn up the volume a tad...hehehehe...

----------


## pessimist

The most accurate portrayal of MDMA ever put on a tv series. LOL @ the end. Spot on.

----------


## Suzanimal

I Love Mike Tyson's accent.




> Think Scooby-doo, except it's Mike and a pigeon.

----------


## Suzanimal

Heathers

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

This movie is on Netflix and it's really great. Heartbreaking, but great. I love Alexander Skarsgard.

----------


## green73

Any Pawn Stars fans here? This had me in tears.

----------


## CPUd

If you want an excellent character study of a sociopath, go see this:



He will get Best Actor.  Performance-wise, it is on the level of DeNiro in _Taxi Driver_ and _The King of Comedy_.

----------


## Suzanimal

Embarressing but true...
I've been watching _Get a Life_ on Youtube. I loved that stupid show and I never found it on VHS or DVD.

----------


## Cap

Question? I have (with my dear wife) watched Dexter, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Downton Abbey, Lost and Hell on Wheels. I'm looking for another good series, does anyone have any other recommendations along these lines?

----------


## Barrex

> Question? I have (with my dear wife) watched Dexter, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Downton Abbey, Lost and Hell on Wheels. I'm looking for another good series, does anyone have any other recommendations along these lines?


"Get out for a walk."
5 stars

----------


## Lucille

> Question? I have (with my dear wife) watched Dexter, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Downton Abbey, Lost and Hell on Wheels. I'm looking for another good series, does anyone have any other recommendations along these lines?


Deadwood!  We've been giving HBO's Rome another look too.

We keep saying how we need to watch House of Cards.

Watched the unintentional comedy gold known as Gothic the other night.  We were cracking up, and it was such a train wreck we couldn't look away.

----------


## navy-vet

> Question? I have (with my dear wife) watched Dexter, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Downton Abbey, Lost and Hell on Wheels. I'm looking for another good series, does anyone have any other recommendations along these lines?


Justified; Gotham; Stalker; Elementary;The Walking Dead (most awesome); The Blacklist; Major Crimes

----------


## navy-vet

Deadwood was a jewell!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Question? I have (with my dear wife) watched Dexter, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Downton Abbey, Lost and Hell on Wheels. I'm looking for another good series, does anyone have any other recommendations along these lines?


Vikings!!!

----------


## navy-vet

> Vikings!!!


yep that too

----------


## Cap

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!! Barrex, I luv ya man.

----------


## CPUd

This is getting some attention:

----------


## CPUd

> This looks interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked martial arts around the 44 sec mark.


This was all right.  I thought it was closer to _The Borgias_ and _Vikings_ than _Game of Thrones_.  Good photography and set/costume design, very stylized.  The trainers from _The Matrix_ were on this project, and the fight scenes have that same style.

----------


## Suzanimal

YAY!!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

> YAY!!!!


Ragnar for the win...

----------


## CPUd

Season 3 He says they will go to France (maybe Rollo becomes Duke of Normandy):



Also, the show runner said in another interview sometime after season 3 they will go to North America.

----------


## navy-vet

> This was all right.  I thought it was closer to _The Borgias_ and _Vikings_ than _Game of Thrones_.  Good photography and set/costume design, very stylized.  The trainers from _The Matrix_ were on this project, and the fight scenes have that same style.


Started watching the other night, it's really pretty good so far.
Also, Lillyhammer on Netflix with Van Zandt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfRgVbp9gSY

----------


## Suzanimal

> Also, the show runner said in another interview sometime after season 3 they will go to North America.


I'll be waiting for you Ragnar.

----------


## navy-vet

I really like The Mentalist too. I heard it's in it's last season 
Good bye Patrick and Lisbon...

----------


## Republicanguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2vYiWq6VrA

Episode 3 of Enterprise. I like the begining of this episode espcially. Not the best of season one.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay!!! I love Archer.

----------


## navy-vet

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2vYiWq6VrA
> 
> Episode 3 of Enterprise. I like the beginning of this episode especially. Not the best of season one.


Sorry to report, but your link is dead. If the episode you mention was the one with Hoshi? I personally didn't care for it. Her character to me, at that time anyway, was too touchy feely if you know what I mean. That liberal stuff would fail quicker out there in the harshness of space  than it does here, IMHO.

----------


## navy-vet

> Sorry to report, but your link is dead. If the episode you mention was the one with Hoshi? I personally didn't care for it. Her character to me, at that time anyway, was too touchy feely if you know what I mean. That liberal stuff would fail quicker out there in the harshness of space  than it does here, IMHO.


As I recall. now it's been a good many years, so pardon me if I'm mistaken, but as I recall, they changed her character in subsequent episodes to the point where she was more tolerable.

----------


## navy-vet

> Yay!!! I love Archer.


Yeah Archer is cool....

----------


## Suzanimal

Archer is back tonight at 10pm on FX.

Time to enter the DANGER ZONE!

----------


## Republicanguy

http://youtu.be/uAWzhtw8i5M

Episode 26 of Season 5, Voyager. 'Equinox'.

*Navy vet*, yes the episode was uploaded for no more than a few days. It was episode 3 of season 1, 'Strange New world'.

----------


## CPUd

This is the movie about Gary Webb, based on Webb's original story notes and also the book by Nick Schou:

----------


## green73

Anybody watching Justified? It's got a pretty high rating on IMDB, I just don't know if I can be bothered watching a show about a US Marshal.

----------


## green73

This looks promising. "Kill the Messenger"

----------


## Suzanimal

> Anybody watching Justified? It's got a pretty high rating on IMDB, *I just don't know if I can be bothered watching a show about a US Marshal*.


I know people who watch it, love it but I just can't get into those kind of shows.

I'm watching Archer and catching up on Supernatural - I had 2 seasons on DVR I haven't watched yet. The Americans starts back on January 28th and Vikings starts back February 19th. That's about all I'm interested in watching right now.

----------


## green73

> I know people who watch it, love it but I just can't get into those kind of shows.
> 
> I'm watching Archer and catching up on Supernatural - I had 2 seasons on DVR I haven't watched yet. The Americans starts back on January 28th and Vikings starts back February 19th. That's about all I'm interested in watching right now.


When does GOT start up again?

----------


## Suzanimal

> When does GOT start up again?


April 12th. I like that show but it's too far out for me to start getting excited.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This looks promising. "Kill the Messenger"


I defiantly want to see that. I'll wait until it's on cable unless I can talk the boys into going with me.

----------


## JK/SEA

the last 3 minutes of the NFC playoff.

----------


## green73

> I defiantly want to see that. I'll wait until it's on cable unless I can talk the boys into going with me.


This is a film where the Washington Post is referred to as Soviet Pravda. Just saying...

----------


## CPUd

They had been trying to make that movie for years; when they got Jeremy Renner involved, his production company finally made it happen.  Webb's family was said to have had a positive reaction to how he was portrayed.

The significance of the story is that it was the first viral news story in internet history, and it wasn't done by the big media outlets, but a small San Jose newspaper.

----------


## green73

> They had been trying to make that movie for years; when they got Jeremy Renner involved, his production company finally made it happen.  Webb's family was said to have had a positive reaction to how he was portrayed.
> 
> The significance of the story is that it was the first viral news story in internet history, and it wasn't done by the big media outlets, but a small San Jose newspaper.


Interesting. Everybody here has to see this.

----------


## green73

> This looks promising. "Kill the Messenger"


This film is an indictment of both the government and the Press. Please see it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Anybody watching Justified? It's got a pretty high rating on IMDB, I just don't know if I can be bothered watching a show about a US Marshal.


I like it. It's not just about a US Marshal. (I'm actually rooting for the villain, Boyd Crowder.)




The show is based on one of Leonard Elmore's short stories, and Elmore was a regular writer/producer for the show.
Unfortunately, he died - and since then, the show just isn't quite as snappy and clever as it used to be ...

YMM definitely V.

----------


## green73

> YMM definitely V.


Que?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Que?


"Your Mileage May definitely Vary."

----------


## JK/SEA

> the last 3 minutes of the NFC playoff.


Green, you really need to watch that NFC playoff again...it was glorius...lol...

thanks for the neg rep...

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## Suzanimal

The Americans new season starts tonight at 10 on FX.

----------


## milgram

I enjoyed this one and I think the forum would too.  It's currently nominated for a Foreign Language Oscar.

----------


## navy-vet

> The Americans new season starts tonight at 10 on FX.


Haven't see that yet is it about the Russian sleepers that were revealed a few years ago?

----------


## BV2

Justified isn't very good.  Sheriff Bullock should have stayed in Deadwood, in the 1870s.  Thats just my opinion.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Haven't see that yet is it about the Russian sleepers that were revealed a few years ago?





> A pair of deep-cover Soviet spies masquerades as a typical DC couple whose children, neighbors, coworkers & friends are completely unaware of their activities. At home, they're the stereotypical parents of stereotypical kids; at work, they pose as travel agents; but at night, they weave a web of confidants, lovers, dupes, and historical figures from the Reagan-era Cold War. The startlingly realistic plot twists force the viewer to consider the real cost of an undeclared war, what it takes to protect one's beliefs, if it's worth it, and if it actually worked for either side.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2149175/

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I recently got in to two British shows: The Missing, about a couple whose young son gets kidnapped, and Broadchurch, about a small town that gets torn apart when a young boy winds up dead. Both very much worth a watch, especially The Missing.

I also recently rewatched the highly underrated show Brotherhood that had far too brief a run several years ago, about two brothers in New England; one a gangster, the other a politician. It was one during the same time as The Sopranos and The Wire, and explored a lot of the same themes, so it was very overlooked when it was on. Admittedly, it's nowhere near as good as those two shows, but it had a lot going for it.

----------


## navy-vet

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2149175/


I will wait for it to hit Netflix or a marathon I guess. Thanks.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I will wait for it to hit Netflix or a marathon I guess. Thanks.


Seasons 1 & 2 are on Amazon, it's free if you have Prime.

----------


## CPUd

> Haven't see that yet is it about the Russian sleepers that were revealed a few years ago?


Yes, it is set in the 1980's, and they were taken as kids to train in an environment that was set up like an American city, then eventually to the real thing where they have their own idiot kids who have no idea, and a idiot scandalous FBI neighbor who has no idea either.  Keri Russell is now forever known as the girl who beat the $#@! out of an old lady.

Season 3 started last night, it was OK, but not great.  The Soviets are now getting videos of soldiers captured and executed by the Mujahadeen, so the war in Afghanistan will likely be a major plotline.

----------


## Suzanimal

Wizard Wars

Makes me want to bust out my magic set.

http://www.syfy.com/wizardwars

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> I enjoyed this one and I think the forum would too.  It's currently nominated for a Foreign Language Oscar.


I've heard that was pretty great. The Russian state is trying to get it banned, or maybe they succeeded already.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Justified isn't very good.  Sheriff Bullock should have stayed in Deadwood, in the 1870s.  Thats just my opinion.


I didn't like it much either. Timothy Olyphant was good as part of an ensemble in Deadwood (ay all-time favorite show), but he's not interesting enough a screen presence to carry a show on his own. I wanted to like Justified, because I really like Walton Goggins' work on The Shield, but it didn't keep my interest.

----------


## CPUd

I recently discovered _Banshee_, which started out kinda slow, but looks like it is going to turn into something special.  It is a notch above _Prison Break_, and as it stands now, somewhere in between that and _Justified_.

It doesn't go out of its way to tell you what is going on, you have to figure it out.  If something major is going to happen in an episode, the photos in the title sequence sometimes will foreshadow.  Also, there is a short scene after the end of the credits of every episode, usually something cool.

There are predictable elements, but usually the kind where you think to yourself, "looks like X is gonna happen, it would be cool if X happened", and then it happens.

The only real gripe I have is that while I understand sex has significance to the overall atmosphere of the show, it isn't necessary to have a porno scene in every single episode.  And they kill my favorite character last week.

----------


## green73

> The Americans new season starts tonight at 10 on FX.


Am I a hipster to wanna avoid all network tv shows like the plague?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I recently discovered _Banshee_, which started out kinda slow, but looks like it is going to turn into something special.  It is a notch above _Prison Break_, and as it stands now, somewhere in between that and _Justified_.
> 
> It doesn't go out of its way to tell you what is going on, you have to figure it out.  If something major is going to happen in an episode, the photos in the title sequence sometimes will foreshadow.  Also, there is a short scene after the end of the credits of every episode, usually something cool.
> 
> There are predictable elements, but usually the kind where you think to yourself, "looks like X is gonna happen, it would be cool if X happened", and then it happens.
> 
> The only real gripe I have is that while I understand sex has significance to the overall atmosphere of the show, *it isn't necessary to have a porno scene in every single episode*.  And they kill my favorite character last week.


You sure it's not a porno?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Am I a hipster to wanna avoid all network tv shows like the plague?


Yes, you're too cool to hang out with me.

----------


## CPUd

> You sure it's not a porno?


Well it's on Cinemax, but the writing is a lot better than what you would see on there at 3AM.  Sometimes I just want to get to know someone before I find out what kind of a freak they are behind closed doors.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Black Sails. (Season 2 started last week.)

----------


## Suzanimal

> Black Sails. (Season 2 started last week.)


That looks good.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_S...28TV_series%29

I think OB secretly watches Bananas in Pajamas.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I recently discovered _Banshee_, which started out kinda slow, but looks like it is going to turn into something special.  It is a notch above _Prison Break_, and as it stands now, somewhere in between that and _Justified_.
> 
> It doesn't go out of its way to tell you what is going on, you have to figure it out.  If something major is going to happen in an episode, the photos in the title sequence sometimes will foreshadow.  Also, there is a short scene after the end of the credits of every episode, usually something cool.
> 
> There are predictable elements, but usually the kind where you think to yourself, "looks like X is gonna happen, it would be cool if X happened", and then it happens.
> 
> The only real gripe I have is that while I understand sex has significance to the overall atmosphere of the show, it isn't necessary to have a porno scene in every single episode.  And they kill my favorite character last week.


YAWN!

Cicada 3301

----------


## green73

> That looks good.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_S...28TV_series%29
> 
> I think OB secretly watches Bananas in Pajamas.


I didn't think I'd like it but OB convinced me and it's...not bad.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I didn't think I'd like it but OB convinced me and it's...*not bad*.


LOL, a glowing review.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul



----------


## Suzanimal

Pornhub? I heard it crashed tonight.




>

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

cicada 3301

----------


## green73

> cicada 3301


Yeah, I don't find a IMDB listing on that.

----------


## Suzanimal

LOL

Damn it, someone help me out and rep the hipster.




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to green73 again.





> Yeah, I don't find a IMDB listing on that.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Occam's Banana

> As I looked at the  "Recent Posts" listing, "What-are-you-listening-to" was right behind "What-are-you-watching"
> 
> ... made me wonder how long it'd be before there was a thread inquiring into bathroom habits


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng-on-a-toilet

----------


## Suzanimal

> As I looked at the  "Recent Posts" listing, "What-are-you-listening-to" was right behind "What-are-you-watching"
> 
> ... made me wonder how long it'd be before there was a thread inquiring into bathroom habits


I think AF has some shart pics in the greatest pic thread...if you're into that sort of thing.

----------


## Suzanimal

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng-on-a-toilet


Oh $#@!!

----------


## Danke

> Some lady on the 9th floor.


Nothing now...

----------


## CPUd

Do we need a poll thread?:
http://www.cghm.org/wow/2006/folding...petual-dilemma

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nothing now...


Pornhub still down?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Do we need a poll thread?:
> http://www.cghm.org/wow/2006/folding...petual-dilemma


Yes.

----------


## green73

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng-on-a-toilet


haha

----------


## Danke

> Pornhub still down?


Haven't seen her in months, check with the local police if you doubt me, it is on record.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Haven't seen her in months, check with the local police if you doubt me, it is on record.


The soundproofing on your new dungeon must be awesome 

The very fact that it is "on record" - ummm, yeah....

-t

----------


## Suzanimal

> Haven't seen her in months, check with the local police if you doubt me, it is on record.


How's the home for wayward women coming, btw? Better get off pornhub and get crackin' on that, I'm gonna need a place to retire in the not so distant future.


Watched Archer tonight - FINALLY!!! A decent episode. 

Dr Kreiger didn't disappoint with his poo gun.

----------


## Suzanimal

GOT season 5 trailer...

----------


## Lucille

Folding laundry and watching




Good story and great food porn!

----------


## CPUd

Probably the best show of all time right here:

----------


## CPUd

BBC film by Adam Curtis, so be prepared to see random clips of people dancing.  I'm partway through it, and it's not as good as Pingu, but it's OK so far.





> A documentary that explores the U.S. and UK relationship with Saudi Arabia and the role this has had on the war in Afghanistan.









> ‘Increasingly, we live in a world where nothing makes any sense,” says Adam Curtis. “Events come and go like waves of a fever, leaving us confused and uncertain. Those in power tell stories to help us make sense of the complexity of reality, but those stories are increasingly unconvincing and hollow.”
> 
> So Curtis – who made The Century of Self, The Power of Nightmares, and The Trap: What Happened To Our Dream of Freedom – has made a new film, called Bitter Lake (BBC iPlayer, now), about why those stories stopped making sense, and to try to make sense of them. It’s available only on BBC’s iPlayer, because that means it doesn’t have to fit in with tedious constraints like schedules (it’s two hours 18 minutes long) or conventional ideas about what television should look like.
> 
> The Bitter Lake of the title refers to an actual saltwater lake through which the Suez canal flows, and presumably also to what you would find inside Adam Curtis’s head if you were to cut it open. In 1945 President Roosevelt met King Abdulaziz of Saudi Arabia (whose son Abdullah died last week, to be replaced by yet another son, Salman) on board a warship on the Great Bitter Lake. It was a meeting that would have extraordinary, far-reaching and unintended consequences, for the west, for the world.
> 
> Curtis’s story unfurls from there, taking in America, Saudi Arabia, Britain, the Soviet Union. And Afghanistan, which found itself not just at the centre of the world, but the centre of a snowballing – and ongoing – international scandal. It’s a story that includes the spread of Wahhabism (no wasabi jokes, thank you); the oversimplification of the world, by Reagan and Bush (Sr) and Bush (Jr) and Blair, into a kind of fairytale of good v evil; the banks, inevitably; Bin Laden and 9/11 too, also inevitably; and now Islamic State, who want pretty much exactly what the Wahhabists wanted over half a century ago.
> 
> It’s a story full of violence, bloodshed, and bitter ironies, mainly about how the west, through misunderstanding and oversimplification, repeatedly achieved pretty much the opposite of what it was trying to achieve. America protected Wahhabism through its thirst for Saudi oil, and in doing so helped sow the seeds of radical Islam today. In Afghanistan they built dams to irrigate the Helmand valley, making it perfect to sow actual seeds, opium poppy seeds. The past is strewn with patterns, and warnings, if only anyone had bothered looking and tried to understand. But history is a bit too complicated for today’s politicians.
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-ra...is-afghanistan

----------


## CPUd

Looks like Richmond is going to be the TV version of Alexandria Safe Zone:

----------


## Lucille

I could have sworn there was a Fargo thread.  I can't find it for the life of me.

Why do Hollywood statists they always have to inject political bull$#@! into everyfuckingthing?  I'm so sick of everything being politicized, I could run screaming into the streets.  

Something tells me they're Ready for Hillary!

Fargo Season Two Will Feature Ronald Reagan and Feminism
http://www.vulture.com/2015/01/fargo...ld-reagan.html




> EW and IGN both confirmed with Landgraf afterward that FX will be casting the role of Reagan — not using footage — and that his character will interact with others in a supporting role. Other information about the Reagan role, however, was unavailable. The second season will serve as a prequel (kind of) to the first, with attention centered on Lou Solverson's 1979 Sioux Falls incident. Landgraf reportedly added that the next installment will also be more comedic and feature feminism more prominently:
> 
> _    A lot of what it’s about is the cultural transformation that was going on at the time. ... It’s about the sense that the war has come home. It’s also about feminism, so there are some really significant female characters._


http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/01/...be-a-character

----------


## green73



----------


## CPUd

The first episode aired last night after _The Walking Dead_ to get the lead-in, but the second episode will air tonight and continue on Mondays:



Looks like _Breaking Bad_ with a slightly different cast.  Saul and at least 2 other characters (one you will recognize his head in the photo above), and looks like at least 1 set from the old show. It is not as heavy on comedy as one might expect, about the same as _Breaking Bad_.  There are some parts of the story that are a little strange, though.

----------


## Suzanimal

Vikings returns Thursday night at 10pm.

----------


## osan

> BBC film by Adam Curtis, so be prepared to see random clips of people dancing.  I'm partway through it, and it's not as good as Pingu, but it's OK so far.


Youtube.... FTW.

----------


## Suzanimal

Tonight

----------


## CPUd

LOL they all want to get away from the women, but the women insist on coming with.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL they all want to get away from the women, but the women insist on coming with.



You can't stop me!!!

----------


## navy-vet

The final Mentalist was superb!

----------


## navy-vet

Rumor about Lt Dan in a new show which is a spin off from "Criminal Minds" I think.....

----------


## navy-vet

> Rumor about Lt Dan in a new show which is a spin off from "Criminal Minds" I think.....


Not a big fan of these shows personally but, wife is, so I will be seeing them I guess...

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Suzanimal

> Rumor about Lt Dan in a new show which is a spin off from "Criminal Minds" I think.....


Isn't he from Forrest Gump?

----------


## navy-vet

> Isn't he from Forrest Gump?


You betcha miss Suzanimal...

----------


## Suzanimal

Everyone needs to see this.

CitizenFour tonight at 9 on HBO and available for download on itunes.




> Here’s how to watch “CitizenFour,” the pro-liberty film that won the Oscar for best documentary
> 
> Perhaps the most politically important Oscar victory last night was the triumph of “CitizenFour,” the documentary about NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden, in the best documentary category.
> 
> This is great news, because it ensures more people will watch the movie and find out how creepy and invasive the NSA really is.
> 
> As Edward Snowden said in his statement about the win, “My hope is that this award will encourage more people to see the film and be inspired by its message that ordinary citizens, working together, can change the world.”
> 
> If you haven’t had a chance to watch it yet, *you can tune in tonight on HBO. It’s also available for download on iTunes*. Here’s a hint of what to expect:
> ...

----------


## green73

> Everyone needs to see this.
> 
> CitizenFour tonight at 9 on HBO and available for download on itunes.


bump!

----------


## Suzanimal

Anyone seen this? 




> The Newburgh Sting 
> 
> The FBI targets a Muslim community in Newburgh, New York and arrests four men in 2009 during a sting operation, claiming they tried to help a Pakistani business man, who was working with the FBI, with terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...





> The Newburgh Sting
> 
> The Newburgh Sting (2014) is a documentary film about the Federal Bureau of Investigation's sting operation on four Muslim men involved in the 2009 Bronx terrorism plot. Beginning in 2008, an FBI informant, Shaheed Hussain, recorded hours of conversations with the men who were ultimately arrested and convicted of planting three non-functional bombs next to two synagogues in Riverdale, Bronx and for planning to use Stinger missiles to shoot down United States military cargo planes near Newburgh, New York. The point of view of the documentary is that it was later brought to light that the plot with the four men who were coaxed into participating was created by the FBI. The men argue that this was a case of entrapment. In April, 2014, the film was shown at the Tribeca Film Festival.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Newburgh_Sting

----------


## CPUd

About halfway through.  So far, pretty good, though this season there are more characters and events that are obviously based on the real thing.  Part of it was filmed on location in Moscow, and the White House curators were consultants for the WH sets- some of the furniture may be authentic.

----------


## Carlybee

> Vikings returns Thursday night at 10pm.


I've been watching. Sometimes it's damned near more gory than Walking Dead.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

The movie Catch 22 for the first time.  I'm a little behind the times.




From the book:

"You're wasting your time," Doc Daneeka was forced to tell him. 

"Can't you ground someone's who's crazy?" 

"Oh sure, I have to. There's a rule saying I have to ground anyone who's crazy." 

"Then why don't you ground me. Ask Clevinger." 

"Clevinger? Where is Clevinger? You find Clevinger and I'll ask him." 

"Then ask any of the others. They'll tell you how crazy I am." 

"They're crazy." 

"Then why don't you ground them?" 

"Why don't they ask me to ground them?" 

"Because they're crazy, that's why." 

"Of course they're crazy," Doc Daneeka replied. "I just told you they're crazy didn't I? And you can't let crazy people decide whether you're crazy or not can you?" 

Yossarian looked at him soberly and tried another approach. "Is Orr crazy?" 

"He sure is," Doc Daneeka said. 

"Can you ground him?" 

"I sure can but first he has to ask me to. That's part of the rule." 

"Then why doesn't he ask you to?" 

"Because he's crazy," Doc Daneeka said. "He has to be crazy to keep flying combat missions after all the close calls he's had. Sure I can ground Orr. But first he has to ask me to." 

"That's all he has to do to be grounded?" 

"That's all. Let him ask me." 

"And then you can ground him?" Yossarian asked. 

"No, then I can't ground him." 

"You mean there's a catch?" 

"Sure there is a catch," Doc Daneeka replied. "Catch-22. Anyone who wants to get out of combat duty isn't really crazy." 

....
. 
"That's some catch, that Catch-22," he observed. 

"It's the best there is," Doc Daneeka replied.

----------


## Republicanguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwUeT0hxxIk

Episode 26 - Season 5, originally aired in July 1999, Voyager.

----------


## Suzanimal

Vikings. So far, it's awesome. 

I wonder what's up with the wanderer...

----------


## CPUd

Odin is AKA The Wanderer, but:





We know Floki idolizes Loki; they have the same accent and mannerisms when they speak.  And Loki can make himself appear as Odin.

He is currently going by the name Harbard, who was written about in this poem about Odin and Thor playing the dirty dozens:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/poe/poe08.htm

Where the translator attributes 'Harbarth' to 'Othin'.

There is another story somewhere regarding Loki and some dead kids, and sexing up some local women, and something about a snake ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Odin is AKA The Wanderer, but:
> 
> We know Floki idolizes Loki; they have the same accent and mannerisms when they speak.  And Loki can make himself appear as Odin.
> 
> He is currently going by the name Harbard, who was written about in this poem about Odin and Thor playing the dirty dozens:
> http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/poe/poe08.htm
> 
> Where the translator attributes 'Harbarth' to 'Othin'.
> 
> *There is another story somewhere regarding Loki and some dead kids, and sexing up some local women, and something about a snake* ...



OoOoOoOoOo....Floki isn't gonna be happy if Loki hooks up with his girl. Even though he ran away from her, I think he love's her. I forgot her name - she seems a little smitten with the wanderer, which makes sense.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Barrex

I am trying to remember the name of a documentary. I watched it a while ago. It is about Nazis and soviets and how Stalin helped Hitler build concentration camps. How Hitler was socialist. It was made in one of Baltic countries (Estonia, Latvia or Lithuanian).

Does anyone knows name of it?

----------


## acesfull

Getting ready to watch the final season 3 episode of " Banshee"..

----------


## CPUd

> Getting ready to watch the final season 3 episode of " Banshee"..


It's supposed to be epic, well at least compared to last year's.

----------


## Noob



----------


## Suzanimal

This episode was so full of win!!!

Did she just pee on him or did they have sex too?




> 


HAHA! Great conversation!




> 


Don't drink the wine.




> 



RIP Siggy.

----------


## CPUd

Urine from a healthy person is actually sterile until just before it leaves the urethra, it could be used as a disinfectant in a pinch.

Jessalyn Gilsig asked to leave the show early before production on the 3rd season.  She said they came up with the best death scene she could imagine:
http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/vikings_...happen-2015-03

The actor who plays Rollo said in an interview that we will soon learn who killed her kids.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yeah, I learned that from Bear Grylls  but she climbs back on him (did she pee again) and he jokes with Largertha about sex at the party.




> *Urine from a healthy person is actually sterile until just before it leaves the urethra, it could be used as a disinfectant in a pinch.
> *
> Jessalyn Gilsig asked to leave the show early during production on the 3rd season.  She said they came up with the best death scene she could imagine:
> http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/vikings_...happen-2015-03
> 
> The actor who plays Rollo said in an interview that we will soon learn who killed her kids.

----------


## CPUd

I think she might have done him, she is trying to get close enough to him to make sure he can protect her from Ecbert if it becomes necessary.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Suzanimal

Flashback! What's next? The Breakfast Club? 




>

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Danke

> The movie Catch 22 for the first time.  I'm a little behind the times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the book:
> 
> "You're wasting your time," Doc Daneeka was forced to tell him. 
> 
> ...


Story of my life.  They'd ground me if I were crazy, but I have to be crazy to do the things they asked of me.  Pretty fireworks flying over Iraq at night though.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Suzanimal

I watched The Last Man on Earth. The first episode was kind of boring but it's starting to get entertaining. 

I wonder if anyone's calling the phone number on this pic. LOL, remember that song Jenny (867-5309) by Tommy Tutone? I heard the people who had that number had to get it changed because so many people were bugging them. Don't quote me on that, my source wasn't reliable. It was kid in my homeroom class in 6th or 7th grade.

----------


## navy-vet

this is interesting....this has been done a few times before and all eventually fizzled out, some quicker than others.... maybe this one will linger on a little longer than one season.....
http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/03/...d-simon-review

----------


## Suzanimal

Things are heating up in Kattegat. Floki thinks it was Odin that banged Aslaug and told Ragnar. What will Ragnar do? Will Aslaug have Odin's baby? She seems very fertile. Ragnar doesn't seem to give a $#@! about Lagertha's earldom - WTF, Ragnar??? Bjorn seems to have lost interest in his girl since her face got jacked. Rollo went of the deep end upon hearing of Siggy's death - he treated her like $#@! when she was alive and he feels guilty. The seer promised Rollo a good future - is he the bear in the princess and the bear Prophecy? And what about the King and his son???? OMG, some heads are gonna roll when Ragnar and the gang drop in to check on things.

----------


## Origanalist

> Things are heating up in Kattegat. Floki thinks it was Odin that banged Aslaug and told Ragnar. What will Ragnar do? Will Aslaug have Odin's baby? She seems very fertile. Ragnar doesn't seem to give a $#@! about Lagertha's earldom - WTF, Ragnar??? Bjorn seems to have lost interest in his girl since her face got jacked. Rollo went of the deep end upon hearing of Siggy's death - he treated her like $#@! when she was alive and he feels guilty. The seer promised Rollo a good future - is he the bear in the princess and the bear Prophecy? And what about the King and his son???? OMG, some heads are gonna roll when Ragnar and the gang drop in to check on things.


As the Viking Drama turns?

----------


## Carlybee

I like Vikings but really glad I don't live in those days. 

Waiting for Mad Men and GoT.

----------


## navy-vet

> Things are heating up in Kattegat. Floki thinks it was Odin that banged Aslaug and told Ragnar. What will Ragnar do? Will Aslaug have Odin's baby? She seems very fertile. Ragnar doesn't seem to give a $#@! about Lagertha's earldom - WTF, Ragnar??? Bjorn seems to have lost interest in his girl since her face got jacked. Rollo went of the deep end upon hearing of Siggy's death - he treated her like $#@! when she was alive and he feels guilty. The seer promised Rollo a good future - is he the bear in the princess and the bear Prophecy? And what about the King and his son???? OMG, some heads are gonna roll when Ragnar and the gang drop in to check on things.


I wouldn't write Ragnar off in regards to dealing with the earl.....

----------


## Suzanimal

> As the Viking Drama turns?


ja

----------


## Carlybee

Anyone watching Better Call Saul?

----------


## navy-vet

> Anyone watching Better Call Saul?


Oh yeah! It's coming up to speed too, IMO.

----------


## Carlybee

> Oh yeah! It's coming up to speed too, IMO.


Last night was a good episode but I can't believe the season is so short. 2 more episodes.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Vikings is fun, but it's really a poor man's Game of Thrones. I also really hate how they both feel the need to push the PC myth of the "shield maiden". Game of Thrones has at least some excuse since it is set in a fantasy universe, but Vikings is just so silly at times with its progressive sexual politics.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Really, is just one of those videos that show up after you watch a previous one. I clicked on it. Was really funny. Heh...

----------


## CPUd

If you've already seen last night's episode of _Vikings_, this is what they aired immediately afterwards:
http://www.history.com/shows/vikings...f=1&free=false

It will help...

----------


## Suzanimal

> If you've already seen last night's episode of _Vikings_, this is what they aired immediately afterwards:
> http://www.history.com/shows/vikings...f=1&free=false
> 
> It will help...



I watched that, it didn't help.
*sobs*

----------


## CPUd

Maybe next week, then:

----------


## Carlybee

> Vikings is fun, but it's really a poor man's Game of Thrones. I also really hate how they both feel the need to push the PC myth of the "shield maiden". Game of Thrones has at least some excuse since it is set in a fantasy universe, but Vikings is just so silly at times with its progressive sexual politics.


Given how fast and loose they are playing with history, it is indeed a fantasy version of the facts. Women like to watch strong female characters and I suspect women make up a large part of the audience. I have no issue with the shield maidens. I would rather watch Largetha kick some booty than Jaime Lannister screwing his own sister on GoT. Although I like most of GoT too.

----------


## Suzanimal

Has Floki gone completely bat$#@! crazy? I don't think Ragnar is going to let him get away with killing the priest.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law



----------


## CPUd

> Has Floki gone completely bat$#@! crazy? I don't think Ragnar is going to let him get away with killing the priest.


Not sure everything is as it seems with that.  We are missing a lot of stuff that happened between those last 2 scenes in episode 6.

But it has been confirmed by the show creator that his baby will be important to the show going forward.  Historically, Alfred the Great was the first king to build a military that could consistently defend against the viking raiders.



Athelwulf does not last long on the throne, and neither do his other sons.

----------


## orenbus

Anyone seen the new movie "Good Kill" with Ethan Hawke yet? It's about an Air Force drone pilot questioning the ethics of his job, based on a true story. Half way through it, pretty good so far.

----------


## navy-vet

> Anyone seen the new movie "Good Kill" with Ethan Hawke yet? It's about an Air Force drone pilot questioning the ethics of his job, based on a true story. Half way through it, pretty good so far.

----------


## orenbus

Anyone watching "The Americans"? The last episode was really good.

----------


## CPUd

HBO May 4:

----------


## fr33

We joined HBOnow yesterday when it was released. I've been watching True Detective because, well, Woody Harrelson and Matthew McConaughey are pretty badass.

----------


## CPUd

One of their best episodes ever.  Not quite "The Lord's Prayer", but close.

I LOL'd when Ragnar came into the tent and peed on some random wounded guy.

----------


## Carlybee

> One of their best episodes ever.  Not quite "The Lord's Prayer", but close.
> 
> I LOL'd when Ragnar came into the tent and peed on some random wounded guy.



Floki is nuttier than a fruitcake

----------


## Suzanimal

> One of their best episodes ever.  Not quite "The Lord's Prayer", but close.
> 
> I LOL'd when Ragnar came into the tent and peed on some random wounded guy.


That was a great episode. WTF? Ragnar, ya nasty.

I'm glad Bjorn lived. And the Usurper taking the deal to have sex with Lageartha - lol! "We can enjoy each other but I will kill you one day." I have a feeling Rollo was giving the Princess the googly eye - is she the one the Seer foretold of?

----------


## CPUd

> That was a great episode. WTF? Ragnar, ya nasty.
> 
> I'm glad Bjorn lived. And the Usurper taking the deal to have sex with Lageartha - lol! "We can enjoy each other but I will kill you one day." I have a feeling Rollo was giving the Princess the googly eye - is she the one the Seer foretold of?


Yeah, they will hook up and Rollo will probably stay there.  This is a statue of the real Rollo, Earl of Normandy:

----------


## Natural Citizen

I found an old Footloose  DVD when I was going through junk for Goodwill. 

So, I might watch Footloose tonight. Heh...




Aside - when I went to look for a footloose video I stumbled over a knockoff of the original one above that they did for the Jimmy Fallon Show. Now, I don't watch the show and I don't really care for Jimmy Fallon but I like the way they did this for Kevin Bacon's entrance on the set. It's neat. And the blonde girl on the right has some moves, let me tell you. She's probably fun to dance with.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cool. Glad to see he keeps his beard but "Rollon"???0_o




> Yeah, they will hook up and Rollo will probably stay there.  This is a statue of the real Rollo, Earl of Normandy:

----------


## CPUd

> Cool. Glad to see he keeps his beard but "Rollon"???0_o


Modern French spelling of his name, back then it could have been 'Rolf', or the translation to 'Raoul' or 'Rodolf'.


From the show, part of what we get now since Athelstan is gone, we get to see a bit inside Ragnar's head.  So Ragnar already knew (from Athelstan and that French traveler they found) they could defeat the siege towers, and would get stopped by those superweapons that were waiting on Lagertha's group when they broke the door.  But he also knew the initial raid would get a lot of his people killed.  He expected the Usurper to be leading that group with Floki on the other group on the water.  Pretty sure he knows the real way in, and will tell Rollo, maybe Lagertha.  I think the strategy is possibly nonviolent.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Modern French spelling of his name, back then it could have been 'Rolf', or the translation to 'Raoul' or 'Rodolf'.
> 
> From the show, part of what we get now since Athelstan is gone, we get to see a bit inside Ragnar's head.  So Ragnar already knew (from Athelstan and that French traveler they found) they could defeat the siege towers, and would get stopped by those superweapons that were waiting on Lagertha's group when they broke the door.  But he also knew the initial raid would get a lot of his people killed.  He expected the Usurper to be leading that group with Floki on the other group on the water.  Pretty sure he knows the real way in, and will tell Rollo, maybe Lagertha.  I think the strategy is possibly nonviolent.


WTF, Ragnar? Why would he let so many of his own people get killed? And will he reconcile with Floki or kill him?

----------


## orenbus



----------


## orenbus



----------


## orenbus



----------


## Natural Citizen

> 


Check these out. I like the first one better than the second but they're both done right...

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## CPUd

Realistically though, I don't think winter gets here until season 6.






ETA:  At least the first 3 eps just got leaked, you can find in the usual places.

----------


## orenbus

> ETA:  At least the first 3 eps just got leaked, you can find in the usual places.


Oh SNAP! Thanks for the heads up, time for me to binge that dog! They cold blooded up in westeros!

----------


## CPUd

This is supposedly the only one with Ben Affleck.  The Justice League (DC version of Avengers) I believe they said Christian Bale will play Batman again.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I finished HANNIBAL Season 2

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Barrex

I am really annoyed with all of these remakes of new movies...Batman, Superman, Mad Max and now Fantastic 4....

Before they were making remake of black and white movies that are 40 years old and now they cant wait 10 years to make a remake ffs...

Cant wait till they $#@! up Big Lebowski and Usual suspects...

----------


## Sola_Fide

One of the best bands in modern times:

----------


## juleswin

Youtube comedy

----------


## CPUd

This is mostly footage of support workers at McMurdo and Scott Base.  Some of them stay during the winter, maybe 10-20 people at each location, and only 700 people on the entire continent for 6 months in near or total darkness.

Storms can have winds > 200MPH, snow gets into even the smallest cracks:


Also a lot of cool time-lapse footage that you will want to watch in HD if possible.







> This feature-length film reveals what it is like to live and work at the bottom of the planet, in Antarctica, for a full year. The story is not from the point of view of scientists, but of the people who spend the most time there; the everyday workers who keep the stations running in the harshest place on the planet. Filmed over 15 years by Frozen Planet photographer Anthony Powell, the film features a unique insiders point of view, with unparalleled access, and never before seen stunning footage of the deep Antarctic winters.


And penguins!

----------


## Suzanimal

The Vikings season finale was GREAT!!! OMG! Ragnar, you sly bastard.

----------


## CPUd

> The Vikings season finale was GREAT!!! OMG! Ragnar, you sly bastard.


If you noticed when Floki was talking to the coffin, at the end of that scene, he got really close to it, then froze up.   I think he either felt a heartbeat or heard him moving around in there.

I heard there is a lot of extra material they didn't include this season.  Some of it will be on the DVD, some of it will be shown next season when there will be 16 episodes instead of 10.  It could conceivably start in January 2016.

----------


## Suzanimal

Jim Gaffigan has a new show. You can watch the first episode here.
http://www.jimgaffigan.com/

Anyone remember the show _Get a Life_? I loved that dumb show and tried to buy it for years but there was some kind of licensing problem with the music. Anyway, I found it on youtube awhile back and can't stop watching it. My kids don't think it's funny but I love it.

----------


## Carlybee

The complete Star Wars series on Bluray in order of story line. Up to Empire Strikes Back.

----------


## Carlybee

> The Vikings season finale was GREAT!!! OMG! Ragnar, you sly bastard.


"I win."

----------


## osan

Stumbled on this...

----------


## CPUd

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110/

The first episode is in the usual places, the rest of the episodes start airing 6/24.  RPFers will probably like the premise.  Someone said it was a mix between _Fight Club_ and _Dexter_. I would say it goes out of its way to draw parallels to _Fight Club_, and going into the show with that in mind may lead to some interesting twists down the road.

So far, what they were typing in the terminals and their explanations were _mostly_ legit.

----------


## alivecream

I am watching The Boy Next Door that I rented from redbox.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl



----------


## VIDEODROME

Just watched the first episode of Hannibal Season 3.  The show seems to be freely borrowing from different elements of all the books.  I didn't expect to see elements of the last book Hannibal so soon so I'm not sure if this show is condensing the major parts of the trilogy.  I suppose at some point Hannibal will be caught and him and Graham will workout the Toothfairy Killer. 

For a TV show, this is managing to be really creepy and weird.  Especially the additional flashbacks of Hannibal with Abel Gideon lol.

----------


## Origanalist

Anthony Bordain, Parts Unknown on Netflix. I really want this guys job.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Just finished season 2 of Turn.

At this point, I'm rooting for the British - despite knowing how it's going to turn out ...

That's mostly because John Andre and Major Hewlett are my favorite characters. I really like those two.

Even that creepy psycho Simcoe is a lot more interesting than any of the characters on the American side.

----------


## Carlybee

> Just finished season 2 of Turn.
> 
> At this point, I'm rooting for the British - despite knowing how it's going to turn out ...
> 
> That's mostly because John Andre and Major Hewlett are my favorite characters. I really like those two.
> 
> Even that creepy psycho Simcoe is a lot more interesting than any of the characters on the American side.


I like it too. I hope they renew it.  Caleb is pretty cool though.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I like it too. I hope they renew it. Caleb is pretty cool though.


  Caleb needs to grow his beard back. He just doesn't look right without it ...

----------


## CPUd

insurrection cranked up to 11:

----------


## AuH20

It's coming.

----------


## presence

*putlocker.is*

^^^ free streaming

----------


## Suzanimal

Orange is the New Black

----------


## Carlybee

> Caleb needs to grow his beard back. He just doesn't look right without it ...


Agreed.

Here's what bugs me. The sporadic Irish accents.  Granted, the lead character is actually Irish. There were a lot of Scots Irish (Northern Ireland Scots or of Scottish descent)fighting in the Revolution but most of them had already been in the country quite a while although they were still immigrating around that time. These people would actually have been mostly 2nd generation so not sure they would still have such prominent accents. Abe's father has no Irish accent yet Abe does. Caleb has a thick one yet they all grew up together. Ben has barely one at all. I find it inconsistent.


* I study the history of the Scots Irish so maybe that's why it got my attention. Some of my Scots Irish ancestors fought in two key battles so I read a lot about that time period.

----------


## navy-vet

I'm just hoping Jon Snow wakes up from a bad dream.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Carlybee

> *putlocker.is*
> 
> ^^^ free streaming


Series cravings also

----------


## CPUd

The word out yesterday is that _Hannibal_ is cancelled by NBC.  The producers are actively looking to find a new home for Season 4, possibly on Netflix, Amazon or even Hulu.

----------


## Suzanimal

Plan on watching _What Happened, Miss Simone?_ tonight. It just came out on Netflix.

----------


## Carlybee

Heroes is being rebooted in the fall.

I watched the new episode of Under the Dome..it's now just a convoluted mess.

I've been watching Aquarius. Meh.

Started watching Ken Burns The Civil War...fell asleep.

American Odyssey is pretty good.

Ready for TWD and Homeland to come back in the fall.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Started watching Ken Burns The Civil War...fell asleep.
> .


I've never been able to make it through a Ken Burns documentary.

----------


## Carlybee

> I've never been able to make it through a Ken Burns documentary.



I thought it was going to be more movie like but it's all still shots with narration.

----------


## CPUd

> Heroes is being rebooted in the fall.
> *
> I watched the new episode of Under the Dome..it's now just a convoluted mess.*
> 
> I've been watching Aquarius. Meh.
> 
> Started watching Ken Burns The Civil War...fell asleep.
> 
> American Odyssey is pretty good.
> ...


I never thought I would be entertain'd by something so bad.  You may enjoy this review:



> The torturous double-feature of "Move On" and "But I'm Not" may as well have been in Swahili or Dome-anese because I haven't the foggiest about what actually happened in it. Are we even sure they showed the right episode? Was this a time-traveling episode from Season 13 that came from the future? There isn't a living human being who can properly explain what happened in these two hours, especially Stephen King, and anyone who claims they can is obviously a witch. If the creators of this show aren't in straitjackets by the time Episode 4 of this season airs then we need to call the police or just throw our hands in the air and jump off a cliff. You want to know how bat$#@! insane this episode was? I don't even know if there's still a dome! 
> 
> Even before the episode started, it was painfully obvious that no one knew, nor did they care, about what's going on in this show and what happened in the previous two seasons. Did you hear the "previously on" segment narrated by Barbie? The only solid details it gave us were that three weeks had passed and there was once a dome. Everything else was something along the lines of, "We fought and got scared and I kissed a redhead in the rain." And then at the end he took his maw off the bong and wondered aloud about the way out from the dome they supposedly found at the end of Season 2 (Dome superfans had to infer that). This is what he said, I $#@! you not: "Now we may have finally found a way out. We hope it takes us home, but what if it takes us to an ALTERNATE REALITY?" 
> 
> Hey, you'll never guess what the big twist to start the season was! It takes balls to think your audience is so dumb and brain dead that you feel the need to explain the big twist in the episode that's about to happen before the episode even begins. Thanks a lot, Barbie.


so much more at:
http://www.tv.com/shows/under-the-do...-143527653870/

----------


## CPUd

Kinda surprised at the hate for the college kids from the older folks back then.  Slightly before my time; I knew they didn't care for hippies, but there are people in this saying they wished the National Guard would have killed them all.  And talking about their own kids like that.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4660952

----------


## Carlybee

> I never thought I would be entertain'd by something so bad.  You may enjoy this review:
> 
> so much more at:
> http://www.tv.com/shows/under-the-do...-143527653870/


Whew...I thought it was just me.

----------


## Carlybee

> Kinda surprised at the hate for the college kids from the older folks back then.  Slightly before my time; I knew they didn't care for hippies, but there are people in this saying they wished the National Guard would have killed them all.  And talking about their own kids like that.
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4660952


It's true...and hippies were anti-authoritarian back then. Now they are all uber Democrats that go along with every authoritarian edict coming out of the Whitehouse.

----------


## navy-vet

Tyrant is back and better than ever.

----------


## navy-vet

I don't mean the one in DC, he never left.

----------


## Suzanimal

Orange is the New Black seems kind of lame this season. Thank God for Crazy Eyes and her erotic novel, it's the only thing keeping me watching.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Just finished watching Mendes v Aldo 2 in the UFC 189 free fight.  Awesomesauce!  Gotta start a thread for it sometime.

----------


## Carlybee

> Orange is the New Black seems kind of lame this season. Thank God for Crazy Eyes and her erotic novel, it's the only thing keeping me watching.


I finished it..not impressed. Crazy Eyes is hilarious though. The rest is a snooze fest.

----------


## Mach

Centennial (Episode 1): Only the Rocks Live Forever 

(Centennial is a 12-episode American television miniseries that aired on NBC from October 1978 to February 1979)

----------


## Noob



----------


## fr33

> 


dammit bubbeh.

----------


## fr33

> Orange is the New Black seems kind of lame this season. Thank God for Crazy Eyes and her erotic novel, it's the only thing keeping me watching.


That's exactly what my wife said about it. Nothing really exciting happened like in previous seasons.

----------


## opal

my newest TV guilty pleasure.. thanks to various uploaders.. a series called Face Off.  
Usually reality TV turns me off.. but OMG.. special effects ... building creatures.... very cool

----------


## Terry1

I spent two hours watching the most F'd up movie that I can never get back.  It was called "Predestination" about a guy who time travels.  I love time travel movies and shows about time travel.

So for the first half is this guy talking about how he used to be a woman to this other guy who's the time traveler posing as a bar tender.  Long story short here.  The guy who used to be the woman turned out to be the same guy he was talking to in the future who went back in time impregnated himself before he became a man (whom he fell in love with) and then snatched the baby from his former self (the woman)--only to be placed in an orphanage to grow up and start all over again.  So these same three characters--the guy, the baby and the woman were all the same person time traveling.

I did tell you it was F'd up--whew.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I spent two hours watching the most F'd up movie that I can never get back.  It was called "Predestination" about a guy who time travels.  I love time travel movies and shows about time travel.
> 
> So for the first half is this guy talking about how he used to be a woman to this other guy who's the time traveler posing as a bar tender.  Long story short here.  The guy who used to be the woman turned out to be the same guy he was talking to in the future who went back in time impregnated himself before he became a man (whom he fell in love with) and then snatched the baby from his former self (the woman)--only to be placed in an orphanage to grow up and start all over again.  So these same three characters--the guy, the baby and the woman were all the same person time traveling.
> 
> I did tell you it was F'd up--whew.


That was an adaptation of a short story by Robert Heinlein called "All You Zombies."

It's considered one of the all-time classic time-travel stories. And yes, it is F'd up.

----------


## navy-vet

> I spent two hours watching the most F'd up movie that I can never get back.  It was called "Predestination" about a guy who time travels.  I love time travel movies and shows about time travel.
> 
> So for the first half is this guy talking about how he used to be a woman to this other guy who's the time traveler posing as a bar tender.  Long story short here.  The guy who used to be the woman turned out to be the same guy he was talking to in the future who went back in time impregnated himself before he became a man (whom he fell in love with) and then snatched the baby from his former self (the woman)--only to be placed in an orphanage to grow up and start all over again.  So these same three characters--the guy, the baby and the woman were all the same person time traveling.
> 
> I did tell you it was F'd up--whew.


Yeah! I saw some of that too. I came in the last half and thought I was coming in about five minutes late. Talk about lost.....
WTF? So he/she was in love with their self?

----------


## timosman

http://www.amc.com/shows/humans

----------


## amy31416

This computer and sometimes the ceiling, never know when that damn ceiling is gonna make a move.

 That said, I am watching 'Sons of Anarchy,' and it ain't bad.

----------


## Carlybee

New season of Rectify

----------


## Suzanimal

> New season of Rectify


Yay! I love that show.

----------


## Suzanimal

Minions movie comes out today.




But no one wants to go see it with me.

----------


## opal

Face off starts back up at the end of the month.. can't wait!
I watch Humans.. moves a little slow
two absurd summer series
-another period - offend everyone!
-the brink - Jack Black + politics heheheh

----------


## opal

> Minions movie comes out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no one wants to go see it with me.


I'll wait for a download somewhere..  no one in the sound business on films knows how to modulate anymore.

----------


## Carlybee

New TWD trailer

----------


## Bastiat's The Law



----------


## CPUd

No luck with amazon or netflix for Hannibal S4.

----------


## Carlybee

Binge watched Bloodline. Ben Mendelsohn is a kickass actor.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Binge watched Bloodline. Ben Mendelsohn is a kickass actor.


Bloodline is the best show on Netflix, and Mendelsohn is great in everything he does. Animal Kingdom was a fantastic film.

Anyway, I'm catching up on the most recent season of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. The ten minute long tracking shot in episode four was incredible, shades of Scorsese.

----------


## CPUd

> Binge watched Bloodline. Ben Mendelsohn is a kickass actor.


He is nominated for an Emmy for Best Supporting Actor.

I found Bloodline to be very similar to Rectify, though Rectify is a bit more introspective.

----------


## Suzanimal

> He is nominated for an Emmy for Best Supporting Actor.
> 
> I found Bloodline to be very similar to Rectify, though Rectify is a bit more introspective.


I like Rectify but I couldn't get into Bloodline.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Leaning Libertarian

I've been watching Discovery Channel's Naked and Afraid.  

1  part pervert
1  part learning neat survivalist skills
1  part making fun of contestants who would be more acclimated to a Starbucks than a wilderness survival situation

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've been watching Discovery Channel's Naked and Afraid.  
> 
> 1  part pervert
> 1  part learning neat survivalist skills
> 1  part making fun of contestants who would be more acclimated to a Starbucks than a wilderness survival situation


AKA, Date Night With Danke

----------


## Carlybee

> He is nominated for an Emmy for Best Supporting Actor.
> 
> I found Bloodline to be very similar to Rectify, though Rectify is a bit more introspective.


True from the black sheep standpoint but Rectify moves so slow.  I'm starting to lose interest in the characters.

----------


## Carlybee

> I like Rectify but I couldn't get into Bloodline.


The first episode is meh, but it gets better.  The biggest problem with it is trying to empathize with any of the characters, but I liked it.

----------


## CPUd

Bloodline takes a few episodes to figure out what is going on, it only gives you bits and pieces of a character's history because it wants people to change their opinions of a character several times from start to finish.

----------


## opal

I tried to start watching a netflix series, Grace and Frankie - couldn't get past one of the leads being Jane Fonda.. just couldn't

----------


## Suzanimal

> The first episode is meh, but it gets better.  The biggest problem with it is trying to empathize with any of the characters, but I liked it.





> Bloodline takes a few episodes to figure out what is going on, it only gives you bits and pieces of a character's history because it wants people to change their opinions of a character several times from start to finish.


I fell asleep to four episodes. I tried.

----------


## Noob



----------


## Carlybee

I watched "After Earth" with Will Smith and Jaden Smith. The special effects weren't bad but the acting and script not so good. Jaden has a terrible speaking voice which I never really noticed until I heard him narrate the prologue here. Will's performance was wooden...not his usual type of character.

----------


## Lucille

Billy Piper's Emmy reel.  I am the opposite of a feminist, but this is a great monologue and she won the season with this performance.




Watched Leary's Sex&Drugs&rock&Roll last night,  Went by fast!  He's best when he plays a degenerate loser drunk and drug addict.  Love him.

----------


## opal

I've been watching a new HBO comedy.. the brink with Jack Black and Tim Robbins.. kinda wishing it was an hour long

----------


## Anti Federalist

"The Song Remains The Same"

DirectTV 537

Trippy...I love it.

----------


## CPUd

It may have been posted upthread, but does anyone watch "Hell on Wheels"?  It looks kinda interesting but not sure if I want to get into it.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> It may have been posted upthread, but does anyone watch "Hell on Wheels"?  It looks kinda interesting but not sure if I want to get into it.


I've been catching up with season four now that it's on Netflix. It's a far cry from the work of art that Deadwood was, but it's still a good show. Anson Mount is a compelling lead, and the ensemble works well for the most part. It gets better as it goes, too.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

The world turn.  And it's, sometimes, not very pretty.

----------


## navy-vet

Dominion is getting better as the actors get into their roles IMO.M
Michael the Archangel is especially interesting.

----------


## Lucille

DH thinks this is a riot!







> Kung Fury is an over-the-top 80s action comedy that was crowd funded through Kickstarter. It features Kung Fury, a Kung Fu renegade cop who travels back in time to kill his Nemesis, Hitler. The film features nazis, dinosaurs, vikings and cheesy one-liners.
> 
> The campaign that was launched in December 2013 was backed by more than 17 000 people who together gave more than $630 000.

----------


## Origanalist

> DH thinks this is a riot!


That is epic!

----------


## fr33

> I've been watching a new HBO comedy.. the brink with Jack Black and Tim Robbins.. kinda wishing it was an hour long


hah yeah it's pretty funny. The first episode made me think it was a modern version of Dr Strangelove.

----------


## navy-vet

The new season of The Strain is a killer!

----------


## osan

> That said, I am watching 'Sons of Anarchy,' and it ain't bad.


Really?  I binge-watched a couple of season's worth and realized that the characters portrayed are all idiots, and I mean disturbingly profound ones, at that.

Credibility takes a serious hit when stupidity of that caliber is not met with just results... you know, like being killed or horribly and irrecoverably maimed.  But those douche-fops skate every time... except, I suppose, when a cast member wants out and is then killed off.  In this sense it is like bad scifi such as Star Trek where wholly non-credible things happen, leaving me uninterested.

Also, they are morbidly, gratuitously vicious.  Combine that with bottomless stupidity and you get main characters torturing some poor Chinese bastard to death for something he didn't do.  I know it is all fiction, but I take very seriously the power of the subtle mental effects this sort of thing tends to have on the average owner of eyeballs.  I clearly recall often feeling mentally nauseated after watching 4 or 5 episodes of this mindless brutality.  I felt _oppressed_.  Perhaps I am just a weak-minded phagg who just cannot take the artificially contrived images and sounds of brutality.  Or maybe it is simply that such fare is bad for the soul.  Evil exudes and drips and wends from the television with this stuff and I do not see how it can be good for anyone.  In the end I derived no entertainment from it at all, but rather nothing more than that feeling of having been somehow diminished, however temporarily, but in a way that can never be safely dismissed.

But as usual, what in hell do I know?

----------


## opal

Tonight was the space operas.. killjoys and dark matter - good summertime space fluff

and I'm with ya on the Strain too there Navy-vet

----------


## Lucille

Impressive.

NO STUNT MAN: Tom Cruise Was Actually 5000 FT in the Air on the Outside of a Plane Flying at 184 MPH 
http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...-actually.html




> Boring in comparison, but he did his own motorcycle stunts also.

----------


## Lucille

Roller Boogie was on last night (LOL) and I was all, Amy Schumer!

----------


## opal

Face off started season 9 this week.. I'm all in!  If it didn't involve almost mandatory moving to la la land. I might have to reinvent my life career to do this stuff.

----------


## timosman

> DH thinks this is a riot!


Who is DH ?

----------


## Lucille

DH = Darling husband.

Speaking of husbands, I believe my internet DH recommended Archer.  Love it (and him.  Too bad he got R-U-N-N-O-F-T).

----------


## Suzanimal

> DH = Darling husband.
> 
> Speaking of husbands, I believe my internet DH recommended Archer.  Love it (and him.  Too bad he got R-U-N-N-O-F-T).


Speaking of internet DH's, I recommended it to him.
He did r u n n o f t  but you still have me. I'm sure we can find someone else.

I. LOVE. ARCHER!

----------


## Lucille

You did?!  We are all well-matched!  What I also love about it is they told Jessica Walter to just play Lucille Bluth.

Almost done with Wayward Pines.  It hasn't been renewed yet, and this season covered the books in full, but M. Night Shamalamadingdong says he has ideas for a season 2.  I like it!  Melissa Leo was awesomely scary and menacing early on and then somehow, she ended up being sympathetic.

----------


## osan

I recently watched a surprisingly and oddly disturbing film titled "These Final Hours".  I liked it, but at times felt like sitting the corner and crying.  I suppose that means it did its job well.  It is set in Australia and is about an undisclosed thing that strikes the earth somewhere in northern Europe and the 12 or so hours of life left to everyone as a blast wave heads toward Oz.  Very few films strike at me in any meaningful fashion, but this one managed it.  One of the few others that managed in a very similar way was "Jacob's Ladder", which was for me another very disturbing story.

I don't know whether to recommend it... it's just a weird tale in a weird setting and with no candy coated ending.  The world simply dies.  All of it.  Some may see it as pointless, but I see something else.  I see the value of life itself that comes to the fore when all the bull$#@! heaped upon it is stripped away beyond individual choice. I'm not sure I know how to explain what I saw there, but if one watches with the right eyes, things of value reveal themselves.

Saw it on Netflix

----------


## timosman

http://www.usanetwork.com/mrrobot

----------


## Carlybee

It's the doldrums on TV.  We usually watch Halt and Catch Fire on Sundays but the season finale was last week. I've been watching Aquarius on Saturdays..I have mixed feelings about it but it's better than when it started.


Watching Insurgent, second of the Divergent series.

----------


## Jan2017

watching ? . . . well besides Ron Paul Forums when replying . . .
I go into changing youtube songs /sometimes speech or video and learning on some pretty high tech software - 3ds max - 
or, foreign language cyberspace stuff/downloads.

----------


## CPUd

> It's the doldrums on TV.  We usually watch Halt and Catch Fire on Sundays but the season finale was last week. I've been watching Aquarius on Saturdays..I have mixed feelings about it but it's better than when it started.


The last few episodes of _Aquarius_ are good.  It is L.A. crime noir, sort of like what _True Detective_ is doing this season.  They would have done better to change Manson's name and just call him a "Manson-like" character. 

If you want to binge it, NBC released the entire season online before they aired the first episode, then they took them down while airing week-to-week.  Some sort of a test they are doing.  But the episodes you can find in the usual places.

----------


## Carlybee

> The last few episodes of _Aquarius_ are good.  It is L.A. crime noir, sort of like what _True Detective_ is doing this season.  They would have done better to change Manson's name and just call him a "Manson-like" character. 
> 
> If you want to binge it, NBC released the entire season online before they aired the first episode, then they took them down while airing week-to-week.  Some sort of a test they are doing.  But the episodes you can find in the usual places.


Yeah I agree about the name..plus the guy doesn't really look like Manson. If they were going to use different names for the girls they should've changed his. I think it's getting close to the season finale.

I'm ready for Fear the Walking Dead.

----------


## opal

> watching ? . . . well besides Ron Paul Forums when replying . . .
> I go into changing youtube songs /sometimes speech or video and learning on some pretty high tech software - 3ds max - 
> or, foreign language cyberspace stuff/downloads.


I really need to go back to that.. somehow in the last year I've gone backwards and reattached myself to the boob tube.  *hats off to ya on 3ds max*  I use sketchup for what most folks would do with *max. (old version.. don't like where trimble took the program)

I am also kinda bummed that halt and catch fire ended again.. not enough season for that show.

----------


## Carlybee

> I really need to go back to that.. somehow in the last year I've gone backwards and reattached myself to the boob tube.  *hats off to ya on 3ds max*  I use sketchup for what most folks would do with *max. (old version.. don't like where trimble took the program)
> 
> I am also kinda bummed that halt and catch fire ended again.. not enough season for that show.


Me too..worried it's going to get cancelled. It got snubbed at the Emmys.

----------


## Lucille

Who's watching Rectify?  It looks good.  Should we be watching it?  Tonight's the season finale and there's nothing else on so I figured I'd check it out.  We're in a vacation rental with basic dish and Sundance is about the only decent station we get.  We get a lot of religious shows, and cop shows.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Who's watching Rectify?  It looks good.  Should we be watching it?  Tonight's the season finale and there's nothing else on so I figured I'd check it out.  We're in a vacation rental with basic dish and Sundance is about the only decent station we get.  We get a lot of religious shows, and cop shows.


I like it a lot. It's not a fast-paced show, though, so you'll be disappointed if that's your thing. It's definitely not a barn-burner - or if it is, it has a very slow fuse ...

And given that it's a character-driven drama, if you're not caught up on it, I'm not sure how much sense you'll be able to make out of it if you jump in "in the middle" (especially since this will be the season finale, and understanding a lot of the things being set up for next season will depend on understanding things that have already happened). But who knows? Maybe you will. Or maybe you'll find it interesting enough to go back and watch the rest.

----------


## Carlybee

> Who's watching Rectify?  It looks good.  Should we be watching it?  Tonight's the season finale and there's nothing else on so I figured I'd check it out.  We're in a vacation rental with basic dish and Sundance is about the only decent station we get.  We get a lot of religious shows, and cop shows.


What OB said. It's more of a psychological drama. I like it but it takes some time investment.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Who's watching Rectify?  It looks good.  Should we be watching it?  Tonight's the season finale and there's nothing else on so I figured I'd check it out.  We're in a vacation rental with basic dish and Sundance is about the only decent station we get.  We get a lot of religious shows, and cop shows.


I love Rectify. Our internet husband got me hooked on it, btw. I think season one is on Netflix.

----------


## navy-vet

> I love Rectify. Our internet husband got me hooked on it, btw. I think season one is on Netflix.


Yeah, it is. We are gonna check it out later. Thanks Suz.

----------


## navy-vet

We have been watching the Star Trek Voyager series which ran for several seasons. Can't believe it's been twenty five years! 
This was a very well written and produced series too, and explored some very interesting concepts and paradigms. I have a preference for shows which provide more than just simple entertainment, and this series in particular filled that bill for me.

----------


## CPUd

I don't get Ted, Sr.

Getting off death row , but still not sure if he did it or not: I support you in every imaginable way.
Playing a somewhat well-deserved prank on stepbro with some coffee grounds: GTFO

----------


## Noob



----------


## Occam's Banana

> I don't get Ted, Sr.
> 
> Getting off death row , but still not sure if he did it or not: I support you in every imaginable way.
> Playing a somewhat well-deserved prank on stepbro with some coffee grounds: GTFO


Blood is thicker than water and coffee grounds ... ?

----------


## navy-vet

ethical conundrum

----------


## Lucille

I decided not to spoil Rectify by watching the S3 finale.  Since it comes so highly recommended, we're going to check it out from the beginning when we get home.  Thanks, guys!

I love Chappie.  Love!  Blomkamp said he wrote it as a trilogy but the critics panned it so I'm not holding out much hope that I can find out what happens to the gang.  Maybe they figured out he's not a fan of unlimited immigration.  Looking forward to his Aliens sequel.

Michael Keaton was really terrific in Birdman but that movie is depressing as hell.  I've always loved him but I wish I hadn't read his twitter.

We should have seen Interstellar when it was in theaters.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Carlybee

Fear the Walking Dead.

----------


## Lucille

Getting caught up on SDRR.  

"John Lennon, high, wrote Imagine and Strawberry Fields (Forever) and Revolution, okay? John Lennon, straight, on his last album, wrote a three-minute song about baking a loaf of bread - I repeat, baking a loaf of bread. He'd gotten so boring, if Mark David Chapman hadn't shot him, Yoko probably would have."
--Denis Leary as Johnny Rock

Bwah!  AFAIC, John Lennon is the most over-rated "artist" in the history of the world.




::dies::




> 


Tom Hardy and Gary Oldman?!  Yum.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I got into the show Tyrant on FX. The pilot had some problems, but it gets better as it goes.

----------


## wizardwatson

You probably meant "what else", though.

----------


## CPUd

On Amazon Prime, 1st episode is pretty wild:

----------


## Occam's Banana

> On Amazon Prime, 1st episode is pretty wild:


Just watched the second episode (the first five are now available at couchtuner.la). Interesting.

Also, the second season of From Dusk Till Dawn just started (2 episodes so far). The first season covered the movie, so it's in "new territory" now.

----------


## orenbus

Anyone know of a good patriotic or underdog movie or scene that was released in the last three years?

----------


## CPUd

The first 2 episodes of Kurt Sutter's new show (The Bastard Executioner) started.  Haven't checked it out yet.  I would be surprised if it doesn't have gratuitous violence, followed by some guy-on-guy action.  Pretty sure his wife is in it, too.

----------


## Lucille

Anyone watching Mr. Robot?  Jim Quinn is.

http://www.theburningplatform.com/20.../what-is-real/




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_%28TV_series%29



> The series follows Elliot Alderson, a young man living in New York City, who works at the cybersecurity company Allsafe as a security engineer. Constantly struggling with social anxiety disorder and clinical depression, Elliot's thought process seems heavily influenced by paranoia and delusion.[9] He connects to people by hacking them, which often leads him to act as a cyber-vigilante. He is recruited by a mysterious insurrectionary anarchist known as "Mr. Robot", and joins his team of hacktivists known as "fsociety". One of their missions is to cancel all debts by taking down one of the largest corporations in the world, E Corp (known as "Evil Corp" by Elliot), which also happens to be Allsafe's biggest client.





> If you liked Fight Club, you’ll probably like this show. The director admits to paying homage to Fight Club, Taxi Driver, American Psycho and Clockwork Orange.
> 
> It’s anti-big corporations, anti-banks, anti-debt, anti-government, and anti-consumerism.

----------


## timosman

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5890780




> Anyone watching Mr. Robot?  Jim Quinn is.
> 
> http://www.theburningplatform.com/20.../what-is-real/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_%28TV_series%29

----------


## Lucille

Oh him.  Do you watch it, or are you just being helpful?

----------


## navy-vet

> The first 2 episodes of Kurt Sutter's new show (The Bastard Executioner) started.  Haven't checked it out yet.  I would be surprised if it doesn't have gratuitous violence, followed by some guy-on-guy action.  Pretty sure his wife is in it, too.


Bingo! with a capital B!

----------


## Lucille

Documentary Now! is pretty funny.  There was a marathon on last weekend.  Bill Hader is a comic genius.

----------


## Suzanimal

New movie coming out...




> PEACE OFFICER (2015)
> 
> MOVIE INFO
> Peace Officer is a documentary about the increasingly militarized state of American police as told through the story of Dub Lawrence, a former sheriff who established his rural state's first SWAT team only to see that same unit kill his son-in-law in a controversial standoff 30 years later. Driven by an obsessed sense of mission, Dub uses his own investigation skills to uncover the truth in this and other recent officer-involved shootings in his community, while tackling larger questions about the changing face of peace officers nationwide.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/peace_officer/

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been sucked into a show called _Burn Notice_ on Netfix. Kind of dumb but I seem to be staying awake through it. Anyway, these people are blowing up $#@! in Miami every episode and sometimes more than once. I look at Mr Animal last night and pointed out that Miami seems to be getting as much action as Baghdad - the explosions were getting ridiculous. He got a little grumpy and gave me the "suspension of disbelief" speech last night because he really likes the show. Well, I stand corrected. I just checked my e-mail and he sent me an article about an explosion in Miami. O_o

----------


## Rothbardian Girl



----------


## CPUd

There are probably some RPF members who know militia patrolling the AZ border:




It is pretty wild on the Mexico side.  Autodefensas hunting Templar cartel (some of them literally are wearing Templar crosses) in the border towns.  The militia on the US side try to capture the scouts, because they learned the drug/people runners will fight, but the scouts are often found starving and thirsty out in the desert.  The militia will turn them over to Border Patrol; on the Mexico side, they tried to do the equivalent, but the Federales and even the Army will just let them go free to come back to the town and massacre.  So now they just capture, torture for information, then kill medium-high level cartel members.  The foot soldiers, they are given a chance to leave voluntarily; if not, they get killed, too.  Some towns do not welcome the Autodefensas, they still believe in the state to protect them.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Theocrat

As a fan of dancing and dance groups, I must say that these guys are the best dance group in the world. Simply put, they are sharp and skilled!

----------


## Lucille

Saw The Drop last night.  We liked it very much.  Tom Hardy was great, and this was James Gandolfini's last movie.  




Short story here:

ANIMAL RESCUE
BY DENNIS LEHANE
http://www.e-reading.club/chapter.ph...ston_Noir.html

I was in constant fear for that puppy.

----------


## timosman

A disturbingly appropriate movie for the current times - Matinee :




> A small-time film promoter releases a kitschy horror film during the Cuban Missile Crisis.

----------


## fr33

Narcos on Netflix.

----------


## timosman

> Anyone know of a good patriotic or underdog movie or scene that was released in the last three years?


Robocop(2014) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234721/

----------


## navy-vet

http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/last-ki...g-start-226634

----------


## navy-vet

Hemlock Grove is back, as is The Walking Dead, and Fargo!

----------


## timosman

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083791/

----------


## navy-vet

Too bad American Horror Story Hotel sucks.....
The Gag Lady don't hold a candle to Lange....heck, Crusty was better than her IMHO....

----------


## CPUd

Remembered this one after posting a related clip in another thread:



Similar to _True Detective_, but British.  Fox is currently working on a US version.  It is Idris Elba's show, and his performance shows why he has 0 problems finding work.

----------


## navy-vet

> Remembered this one after posting a related clip in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to _True Detective_, but British.  Fox is currently working on a US version.  It is Idris Elba's show, and his performance shows why he has 0 problems finding work.


Oh yeah, we liked Luther.
Also liked Ripper Street, Sherlock, and that other BBC series....about New York City in the late 1800's?
Forgot the name, but it was getting good, when it suddenly vanished....

----------


## Suzanimal

Vikings Season 4 Trailer. I can't wait for muh bearded men to be back on the teevee.

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## navy-vet

> Vikings Season 4 Trailer. I can't wait for muh bearded men to be back on the teevee.


Loki?

----------


## CPUd

> Loki?


Yes, at 1:03

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I watched Beasts of No Nation on Netflix. Good, not great. Expected more, really.

----------


## Suzanimal

I miss green. I always think of him when I see this thread.

----------


## Occam's Banana

_The Last Kingdom_ on BBC America. It's about the Viking invasions of England (and especially of Wessex, though it starts out in Northumbria with its main character as a child). It's only four episodes into the first season. I like it (but I like _Vikings_ better).

It's interesting to compare it to _Vikings_. One of Ragnar Lothbrok's sons (Ubba) is a character, and another (Ivar) is mentioned but does not appear. (The martyring of King Edmund of East Anglia by Ubba features in one of the episodes.)

I also had a forehead-slapping epiphany about _Vikings_ while watching _The Last Kingdom_ - Athelstan's son, Alfred, will become Alfred the Great, King of Wessex.

I don't know how I missed such an obvious thing ...   (Alfred is a prominent character in _The Last Kingdom_.)

So in _Vikings_ (if the series gets that far), Athelstan's son and Ragnar's son are going to be mortal enemies ...

Here's the series trailer for _The Last Kingdom_:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxPApTGWwas



Here's a brief spot with the actor who plays Ubba:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbPsdrkwPnw

----------


## Suzanimal

> _The Last Kingdom_ on BBC America. It's about the Viking invasions of England (and especially of Wessex, though it starts out in Northumbria with its main character as a child). It's only four episodes into the first season. I like it (but I like _Vikings_ better).


That's cool. I hope I can find the episodes I missed.




> It's interesting to compare it to _Vikings_. One of Ragnar Lothbrok's sons (Ubba) is a character, and another (Ivar) is mentioned but does not appear. (The martyring of King Edmund of East Anglia by Ubba features in one of the episodes.)


Ivar - is that the "boneless" son or "snake in the eye"




> I also had a forehead-slapping epiphany about _Vikings_ while watching _The Last Kingdom_ - Athelstan's son, Alfred, will become Alfred the Great, King of Wessex.


Yeah, I knew that too.




> I don't know how I missed such an obvious thing ...   (Alfred is a prominent character in _The Last Kingdom_.)
> 
> So in _Vikings_ (if the series gets that far), Athelstan's son and Ragnar's son are going to be mortal enemies ...



Thanks for the spoiler.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> That's cool. I hope I can find the episodes I missed.


Here's my source: http://www.couchtuner.la/watch-the-last-kingdom-online/




> Ivar - is that the "boneless" son or "snake in the eye"


Ivar the Boneless (Sigurd Snake-in-the-Eye is the other).




> Thanks for the spoiler.


You're welcome!

----------


## CPUd

I was just getting ready to check out _The Last Kingdom_.

Yes, baby Ivar in _Vikings_ is Ivar the Boneless.  I think they have plans for Alfred in _Vikings_, because the king went out of his way (by not killing the mother) to make sure he was born.  And he knows the father is Athelstan, who he loved like a son.  Ragnar eventually becomes jealous of his sons because their fame is much greater than his own.   He makes someone outside the family the king of Sweden.  It might end up being Horik's son, because from the promos it looks like he is allied with at least some of them.

----------


## CPUd

I made it through almost 3 episodes of _The Bastard Executioner_.  It is _Sons of Anarchy_ 700 years ago, set in Wales around the time Edward Longshanks died, but not the kind of show you can take seriously.  It will probably get cancelled.

----------


## presence

> What are you watching?


*
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd*

----------


## Suzanimal

> Here's my source: http://www.couchtuner.la/watch-the-last-kingdom-online/
> 
> 
> *Ivar the Boneless (Sigurd Snake-in-the-Eye is the other).*
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!


I've always love those nicknames.




> From Olafir Thick-Legged to Ragnar Fur-Pants, Viking Nicknames were Colorful, Descriptive and Fascinating
> 
> An American scholar did both his master’s thesis and his doctoral dissertation on old Norse nicknames as recorded in medieval literature to reveal a world of people with monikers like Wise of Dreams, Harm-Fart, Autumn Darkness, Toil-Skull, Grimacer and The Ridiculer. A nickname in Scandinavia during Viking times could be insulting or laudatory, derived from body parts or mythology, from places or accomplishments or from a number of other inspirations.
> 
> Aside from boxing’s Ray Boom Boom Mancini, Carl The Truth Williams, and Smokin Joe Frazier, modern nicknames such as Al or Annie seem prosaic compared to some of the monikers Vikings came up with to describe their contemporaries.
> 
> While modern people may use nicknames out of affection, in the Middle Ages in Scandinavia that wasn’t always the case. Take Eysteinn Harm-Fart, Hergils Button Ass Thrándarson, or Authun Coward, for example. One might wonder if Mr. Eysteinn, a settler in Iceland, was given to drinking copious amounts of beer.
> 
> ....


https://www.lewrockwell.com/2015/10/...nar-fur-pants/

----------


## JK/SEA

i'll be watching the Seahawks defeat the Cowboys in about one hour from now...

----------


## timosman



----------


## Carlybee

Into the Badlands is strangely interesting

----------


## navy-vet

> Into the Badlands is strangely interesting


Yes it is....
giving it another episode.

----------


## navy-vet

Fargo is one of the best shows IMO at the moment.

----------


## Carlybee

I had high hopes for Minority Report and Heroes Reborn but just took both off my recording list.

----------


## CPUd

This song was at the end of one of the Fargo episodes, because of the UFO/ET references:

----------


## navy-vet

> This song was at the end of one of the Fargo episodes, because of the UFO/ET references:


That's interesting...I had forgotten that.

----------


## RJB

This cracked me up a bit.  It supposed to be a prank where they convince some clown he is famous.  I don't know if it's legit, but it's funny.

----------


## CPUd

Haha, you can't fire me, I quit!



Maybe this will take him down a notch and he'll do a good job on the SoA prequel.

----------


## CPUd

Legit:

----------


## Suzanimal

Peaky Blinders on Netflix. I watched 2 seasons in 2 days.

----------


## Carlybee

Thinking about watching Amazon's "The Man in the High Castle".

----------


## Occam's Banana

_The Frankenstein Chronicles_ - a six-part mini-series starring Sean Bean.

(I'm curious as to whether his character will survive ...)

----------


## Suzanimal

> _The Frankenstein Chronicles_ - a six-part mini-series starring Sean Bean.
> 
> (I'm curious as to whether his character will survive ...)


Sean Bean? Don't hold your breath.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Sean Bean? Don't hold your breath.


It's gotta happen once in a while. He made it through _Ronin_, IIRC.

The signs and portents are not good, though. TFC is only 2 episodes in and he's already got a dead wife & baby he wants to be with (and there are intimations of mood and foreshadowing that he might get his wish). But maybe the writers are trying to pull a head-fake ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's gotta happen once in a while. He made it through _Ronin_, IIRC.


Never saw _Ronin_ and I have no idea what IIRC means.




> The signs and portents are not good, though. TFC is only 2 episodes in and he's already got a dead wife & baby he wants to be with (and there are intimations of mood and foreshadowing that he might get his wish). But maybe the writers are trying to pull a head-fake ...


I'd go with the signs, portents, dead wife, dead baby, and his fate in everything (except _Ronin_ apparently) he's been in. How is it Sean Bean dies in everything (except Ronin) and Glen gets to live? There's no justice in this world.

----------


## navy-vet

*IIRC* - *If I Recall Correctly

*

----------


## Carlybee

My husband bought all the James Bond movies on blu-ray. We're on the 2nd one, From Russia With Love.

----------


## navy-vet

> My husband bought all the James Bond movies on blu-ray. We're on the 2nd one, From Russia With Love.


sweet, enjoy...
I read most of the Fleming novels growing up...I also remember seeing the early ones, like Goldfinger,  Dr No, From Russia With Love, and Thunderball, at the drivein theater with my mom and brothers, while my dad worked nights. Man those hotdogs wrapped in foil (steamed), and a grocery bag full of buttered popcorn was priceless...

----------


## navy-vet

Wife taped that last Cruise flick "Ghost Protocol" in the Mission Impossible series and we watched it. It was actually pretty good. Say what you will about Cruise, but I like his movies. Took me four years to get around to seeing it though....

----------


## navy-vet

Also, the Flash on Netflix isn't bad either, at least the pilot. I liked the comic when I was a kid.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Also, the Flash on Netflix isn't bad either, at least the pilot. I liked the comic when I was a kid.


My #2 son likes Flash. They both like Gotham. I need to check out Gotham because that's the only thing my oldest son watches. He doesn't care for tv and it's been a long time since he's actually wanted to discuss a tv show.

----------


## navy-vet

> My #2 son likes Flash. They both like Gotham. I need to check out Gotham because that's the only thing my oldest son watches. He doesn't care for tv and it's been a long time since he's actually wanted to discuss a tv show.


Gotham is the better of them by far IMO. We watch it religiously. The Flash, is getting kinda campy. We watched the second episode last night. Also, the Flash is connected to the Arrow, and although my wife likes it, I am not that crazy about it.

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## navy-vet

Legends
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legends_(TV_series)
he's been running strong for 20 episodes so far....

----------


## opal

oo.. I like Legends too

----------


## CPUd

Gotham season 2 is a lot better than season 1.  Many of the actors try to emulate the Dark Knight versions of their characters.  The guy playing "proto Joker" does a phenomenal job, he puts together elements of Jack Nicholson, Heath Ledger and the animated series versions of the Joker.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate



----------


## navy-vet

I have been watching the series "Hunting Hitler", on the History Channel today. And, I have little doubt, that he and Eva Braun escaped from Berlin and lived out their lives deep in the jungle of Venezuela. The information released by the US gov recently allowed these investigators to reveal how he pulled it off. It was magnificent and makes perfect sense. Those Germans were incredibly smart and had some awesome resources...
The ruins in the jungle, the U-boat, the tunnels in Berlin to the airfield, the secret aircraft..... Yeah, they escaped, that's for sure.

----------


## Suzanimal

Anyone seen it yet?


H/T Lew Rockwell @ LRC
https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/

Donald Sutherland on ‘The Hunger Games’

----------


## CPUd

> Thinking about watching Amazon's "The Man in the High Castle".


This series is very well done, but for people prone to WTFs, I recommend not to look at the secret films the characters watch, especially at the end of episode 9, and probably stay away from the last episode in its entirety (FWIW, it strays from the book).  The end of episode 9 introduces a genre change, which is rarely attempted in movies or TV.

----------


## phill4paul

Just finished Season 5 of "Game of Thrones."

http://rainierland.com/

----------


## Carlybee

> This series is very well done, but for people prone to WTFs, I recommend not to look at the secret films the characters watch, especially at the end of episode 9, and probably stay away from the last episode in its entirety (FWIW, it strays from the book).  The end of episode 9 introduces a genre change, which is rarely attempted in movies or TV.



Hmmm..interesting

----------


## alivecream

Currently watching a re-run of Barefoot Contessa in a cable channel. I am literally drooling now.

----------


## timosman



----------


## DevilsAdvocate



----------


## enriquegill012

I just went through all 7 seasons of The Shield recently. Excellent show. Some incredible acting performances in that, especially towards the end.

----------


## opal

> 


looks like fun.. can't wait!

I just finished season 1 (and then they didn't make season 2...grrrr) of Hunted - a BBC offering that seemed to get a good start.. cinemax is supposed to pick it up and run with it but so far no word.

----------


## CPUd

I watched part of the first season of _The Affair_.  This show is well written with very good acting (though Ruth Wilson can't top what she does in _Luther_).  It also features the "unreliable narrator" technique, and the real story is told via the inconsistencies.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay! I love Trainspotting. I hope they do a good job on the sequel. 




> ORIGINAL CAST OF TRAINSPOTTING CONFIRMED FOR SEQUEL
> 
> It’s been almost twenty years since Danny Boyle‘s Trainspotting brought us breakout performances of Ewan McGregor, Jonny Lee Miller and Kelly Macdonald. Not their first performances, but quite possibly some of the earliest that people remember. (We of course first remember seeing Miller in 1995’s Hackers.) Boyle’s been vocal about wanting to do a follow-up to the film for years and it’s now been confirmed that his sequel to the 1996 film will feature the original cast.
> 
> Based on the 1993 novel of the same name, Trainspotting followed a group of heroin addicts in late ’80s Scotland through their day-to-day lives. A grim look at addiction shown through the direction of Boyle was not just a beautiful film but solidified him as a director and became the example most of his later films have been measured against. There have been talks about a sequel for years that would follow the Irvine Welsh book’s sequel, Porno, (obviously this won’t be the name of the movie) which takes place about 9 years after the events of the first book. With 20 years gone by and everyone involved having aged, it’s safe to say the sequel will pick up a little later than the events of book.
> 
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, a deal has been struck that includes the original cast including Ewan McGregor, Jonny Lee Miller, Ewen Bremner, and Robert Carlyle as well as the first film’s screenwriter John Hodge. If the result of getting the whole team back together results in anything near the original, we’ll be overjoyed.
> 
> It’ll be interesting to see how the sequel is handled in terms of perspective. The Trainspotting novel had shifting narratives between characters (as does Porno) while the majority of the film is shown primarily through the perspective of McGregor’s Mark Renton. Will we get to see the world through the eyes of Sick Boy, Spud, and Begbie this time, or will it all be secondhand through Renton once more? We can’t wait to find out!
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm watching The Originals on Netflix. It's a fun soap operaish vampire drama.

----------


## navy-vet

We watched the first episode of Jessica Jones on Netflix last night.

----------


## navy-vet

She is a Marvel super hero. I don't remember her from my comic days but she is a private investigator and is somehow connected with Peter Parker (Spiderman) who was my favorite back in the day. I suspect she was created well after I laid down my comics...

----------


## Suzanimal

> She is a Marvel super hero. I don't remember her from my comic days but she is a private investigator and is somehow connected with Peter Parker (Spiderman) who was my favorite back in the day. I suspect she was created well after I laid down my comics...


My kids are excited to watch that show. Was it any good?

----------


## CPUd

> My kids are excited to watch that show. Was it any good?


Not sure this is a kids show, maybe OK for teenagers.  I don't remember if there is full nudity, but there are a number of "high energy" sex scenes.

It is supposedly a companion piece to their _Daredevil_ series.  No crossover of characters yet, but they both refer to the same incident that happened in the city that may have been what was depicted in the first _Avengers_ movie.  She has super strength and can jump very high, but her real super skill is drinking.

----------


## navy-vet

> My kids are excited to watch that show. Was it any good?


We watched the second episode Sunday night and it's decent. The current super villain is David Tennant, who played one of the better Dr Who's, and is a real creep. I would rate it PG so far.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Not sure this is a kids show, maybe OK for teenagers.  I don't remember if there is full nudity, but there are a number of "high energy" sex scenes.
> 
> It is supposedly a companion piece to their _Daredevil_ series.  No crossover of characters yet, but they both refer to the same incident that happened in the city that may have been what was depicted in the first _Avengers_ movie.  She has super strength and can jump very high, but her real super skill is drinking.


Thanks, they're teenagers (15 & 16) but they'll always be babies to me. 




> We watched the second episode Sunday night and it's decent. The current super villain is David Tennant, who played one of the better Dr Who's, and is a real creep. I would rate it PG so far.


Awesome! I LOVE David Tennant.

----------


## CPUd

> We watched the second episode Sunday night and it's decent. The current super villain is David Tennant, who played one of the better Dr Who's, and is a real creep. I would rate it PG so far.


Yeah, the first 1 or 2 episodes, they make a point of not showing his face too much, the first time his face is revealed, it is creepy.  The character is really creepy, too, and makes people do some disturbing stuff.  Somewhere in the middle (eps 6-10) he reveals a more human side, overall he brings a lot of tension to the show.  Once he gets more screen time, you never know if anyone on the show is acting under their own power.

----------


## Carlybee

> This series is very well done, but for people prone to WTFs, I recommend not to look at the secret films the characters watch, especially at the end of episode 9, and probably stay away from the last episode in its entirety (FWIW, it strays from the book).  The end of episode 9 introduces a genre change, which is rarely attempted in movies or TV.


Finished it...enjoyed. Will there be another season?

----------


## CPUd

> Finished it...enjoyed. Will there be another season?


Official answer is no, but I think they are open to possibilities.  It would be almost completely original material.

----------


## timosman



----------


## DevilsAdvocate



----------


## opal

> 


that looks interesting.. but I have a horrible time with subs

----------


## DevilsAdvocate



----------


## navy-vet

Ant Man in Blueray 3D was pretty cool...

----------


## navy-vet

And, JFYI Suzanimal, we are into episode seven of Jessica Jones and we are officially hooked.

----------


## timosman

Deja Vu?

----------


## navy-vet

aw man....
We taped the final episode of Fargo and apparently the last five minutes were lost or something...
Does anyone know what happened after the trooper stopped and phoned home while Peggy waited in the car?
The Indian, Michael and his goon, etc.?
And what happened with Peggy?

----------


## CPUd

> aw man....
> We taped the final episode of Fargo and apparently the last five minutes were lost or something...
> Does anyone know what happened after the trooper stopped and phoned home while Peggy waited in the car?
> The Indian, Michael and his goon, etc.?
> And what happened with Peggy?


Fargo finale SPOILERS:










They never show what happened to her.  Presumably she went to prison, but possibly with a mitigated sentence.

The Indian got a new identity and plastic surgery.  He became the mob boss Tripoli, who was killed by Malvo in Season 1.  The kids on the baseball field in that scene grew up to be Mr. Numbers and his partner in season 1  (note that they were using sign language).

Mike Milligan was king for a day, then he went to meet the bosses and got promoted to a desk job managing bean counters, and was encouraged to cut his hair, change his wardrobe and learn to play golf.


It is confirmed there will be a 3rd season.

----------


## CPUd

From the Arthur C. Clarke novel:



It's OK; I really don't like the lead actor in this, because all he does is remind me how horrible a show _Under the Dome_ was, and his role here is similar.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> From the Arthur C. Clarke novel:
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK; I really don't like the lead actor in this, because all he does is remind me how horrible a show _Under the Dome_ was, and his role here is similar.


If you're facing a tornado in the Great Plains, be sure to look for an elevated stage like structure and then stand on it.

----------


## opal

I watched all 3 eps of childhood's end - no spoilers, but, I liked episode 1 the best - after that it got almost predictable

----------


## CPUd

_The Expanse_, after 1 episode in, LEGIT.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230854/

Some of the sets look like they came from _Dark Matter_ (another good show, but for different reasons), but it looks closer to a movie than what you would expect from a SyFy show.  Haven't read the books, and I wasn't sure about the story working until the last couple scenes.  I've seen the first couple eps of _Defiance_, this story appears smaller in scope- so far, humans only, within the solar system.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> _The Expanse_, after 1 episode in, LEGIT.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230854/
> 
> Some of the sets look like they came from _Dark Matter_ (another good show, but for different reasons), but it looks closer to a movie than what you would expect from a SyFy show.  Haven't read the books, and I wasn't sure about the story working until the last couple scenes.  I've seen the first couple eps of _Defiance_, this story appears smaller in scope- so far, humans only, within the solar system.


I've read the books (everything out so far except _The Vital Abyss_).
It's fairly close so far (episode 4). There are some differences, but nothing really major (except maybe the Naomi thing).

For what I'm assuming are dramatic purposes, they're playing up a lot more tension and conflict between the survivors of the Canterbury (Holden, Naomi, Amos, Alex and Shed) than there was in the book. In the books, they were actually good friends and only became even more tight-knit after the Canterbury was destroyed.

Chrisjen Avasarala doesn't appear until the second book, but she shows up right off the bat in the show.

They also reveal Naomi's previous involvement with the OPA very early on. That didn't happen until the 4th book, and it was a pretty big plot point, so I'm surprised they did that.

I was kind of hoping they'd have Ron Glass play the part of Fred Johnson. He's who I "saw in my head" when I read the books.

----------


## Carlybee

All I know is TV is awful during thise midseason hiatus. We watched Diehard 1 & 2 on bluray.

----------


## navy-vet

> All I know is TV is awful during thise midseason hiatus. We watched Diehard 1 & 2 on bluray.


We watched Prometheus again....

----------


## navy-vet

> _The Expanse_, after 1 episode in, LEGIT.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230854/
> 
> Some of the sets look like they came from _Dark Matter_ (another good show, but for different reasons), but it looks closer to a movie than what you would expect from a SyFy show.  Haven't read the books, and I wasn't sure about the story working until the last couple scenes.  I've seen the first couple eps of _Defiance_, this story appears smaller in scope- so far, humans only, within the solar system.


Reminds me of Battlestar Galactica, SE and the sets...

----------


## Lucille

> I like it a lot. It's not a fast-paced show, though, so you'll be disappointed if that's your thing. It's definitely not a barn-burner - or if it is, it has a very slow fuse ...
> 
> And given that it's a character-driven drama, if you're not caught up on it, I'm not sure how much sense you'll be able to make out of it if you jump in "in the middle" (especially since this will be the season finale, and understanding a lot of the things being set up for next season will depend on understanding things that have already happened). But who knows? Maybe you will. Or maybe you'll find it interesting enough to go back and watch the rest.





> I love Rectify. Our internet husband got me hooked on it, btw. I think season one is on Netflix.


We love this show!  Watched the first two eps last night.

----------


## opal

ok.. it's not TV or movies but I've been watching a youtube chanel
https://www.youtube.com/user/moviematcanada/featured
ducks.. ducks.. ducks... and a few geeze

----------


## Lucille

The Hateful Eight was great!  I saw an interview where he said he'd like to bring it to the stage.  I would be all over that.  It felt like a stage play.  He says plays are what he wants to write after his 10th (and final?) film.

Go see it!  The 70mm was icing!

----------


## Rad

Angry Video Game Nerd!
https://youtu.be/EjXn5qiM8Zw

----------


## Lucille

> We love this show [Rectify]!  Watched the first two eps last night.




'There's no perfect end for this story': Rectify creator speaks out as SundanceTV cancels its first original series 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz3wsXpjSPs



> Will Daniel Holden ever fit back into his hometown after spending 19 years on death row?
> 
> It seems TV viewers may never find out.
> 
> SundanceTV announced on Friday that it is cancelling Rectify, its first original series, after four seasons, according to Variety.
> [...]
> But don't expect a big finale wrapping up all the loose ends.
> 
> 'There is no perfect "end" for this story nor for these characters,' series creator and director Ray McKinnon said on Friday.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> 'There's no perfect end for this story': Rectify creator speaks out as SundanceTV cancels its first original series 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz3wsXpjSPs




I watched Marco Polo on Netflix and I watched Django last night. I really liked them both.

----------


## Lucille

Bernie is pretty funny.  Any Texans out there who'd like to confirm or deny its map?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 'There's no perfect end for this story': Rectify creator speaks out as SundanceTV cancels its first original series 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz3wsXpjSPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				[...] But don't expect a big finale wrapping up all the loose ends.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I care for some of the implications of this. Hopefully, McKinnon is just being circumspect.

I don't expect "a perfect end" or "a big finale wrapping up all the loose ends" - after all, no matter where you end a good story, there will always be interesting or important things that could be pursued further. But that fact doesn't excuse an abrupt "chopping off" of the interesting or important things that have come before, either.

There had better be some kind of satisfactory resolution for the major "loose ends," at least - though that has to be weighed against trying to cram too much into the denouement (especially since _Rectify_ is not really a very "busy" or "fast paced" story to begin with). It will be interesting to see if they can strike a good balance.

And knowing that this is the last season going into it, at least they won't be caught short - so there's no excuse for a _Deadwood_-type scenario here ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

A snail, crawling along the edge of straight razor.

----------


## navy-vet

Colony was just introduced and it was rather interesting.
Definitely earned a second episode here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRLW-qQLMQs

----------


## opal

I have that one saved for when there are a few more to watch.. am still hooked on the youtube duck adventure

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Colony was just introduced and it was rather interesting.
> Definitely earned a second episode here.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRLW-qQLMQs


What's with these creepy ass shows lately? I'm guessing this show is about what would happen if there was a wall in Los Angeles like the Berlin wall under occupied forces? Last month there was that 3 party "Childhood's End" Creepy movie on SyFy with basically Lucifer coming to Earth and destroying it (which by the way in the movie says takes place in 2016), and Fox is coming up with some new stupid crime drama called "Lucifer"

----------


## Noob



----------


## navy-vet

> What's with these creepy ass shows lately? I'm guessing this show is about what would happen if there was a wall in Los Angeles like the Berlin wall under occupied forces? Last month there was that 3 party "Childhood's End" Creepy movie on SyFy with basically Lucifer coming to Earth and destroying it (which by the way in the movie says takes place in 2016), and Fox is coming up with some new stupid crime drama called "Lucifer"


I think that stories like this are good for the naive and ignorant. They may help to instill the concept of what a loss of freedom might actually mean, and how collaborators can become an inevitable part of the equation. Maybe it can help to offset some of the harm that the false  dichotomy of Sesame Street and Barney has instilled in the "fragile minds", like the lost Millennials .... The director mentioned that he created the atmosphere of an occupation from historical documentation of the Nazi's when they controlled Paris. 
Educations can come in various packages.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

Just finished _Parks and Recreation_ today, finally. I'm a bit behind the times. Also watched _Dior and I_ (fashion documentary) for $#@!s and giggles - was quite interesting and very French (I'm also drinking French wine right now). Guess I'll finish up _Mad Men_ next and hunt for a new show.

----------


## youngbuck

Finally got around to watching the John Adams series. I recommend it.
The Fargo series was definitely good.
Mr. Robot was... eh, ok/watchable (with some commie/environazi undertones)

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Rothbardian Girl

Perfection...

----------


## Lucille

Has anyone checked out Billions?  It's kind of great that the US Atty is into S&M, the sick bastard.

Damian Lewis is just not leading man material, no matter how hard they try.  He will be the most ridiculous James Bond ever.  He has the smallest mouth on Earth, and evidently a chronic sinus problem (nasally much?).  If aliens are among us, Damian Lewis is one of them.

Speaking of aliens, who's excited about the X-Files Sunday?!  I love Duchovny.  Didn't watch Californiacation though.

----------


## CPUd

Billions looks like it may be a hit.

----------


## opal

> Has anyone checked out Billions?  It's kind of great that the US Atty is into S&M, the sick bastard.
> 
> Damian Lewis is just not leading man material, no matter how hard they try.  He will be the most ridiculous James Bond ever.  He has the smallest mouth on Earth, and evidently a chronic sinus problem (nasally much?).  If aliens are among us, Damian Lewis is one of them.
> 
> Speaking of aliens, who's excited about the X-Files Sunday?!  I love Duchovny.  Didn't watch Californiacation though.


ok.. GIF is hypnotizing.. where is that from?

----------


## Lucille

> ok.. GIF is hypnotizing.. where is that from?


LOL  Larry Sanders.  Great series!

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL  Larry Sanders.  Great series!


Oh I loved The Larry Sanders Show. Rip Torn was the best character, IMO.

----------


## Suzanimal

Vikings: Season 4 Official Trailer - Premieres February 18th 10/9c | History

----------


## fr33

> Bernie is pretty funny.  Any Texans out there who'd like to confirm or deny its map?


It's pretty accurate and funny. I'd probably just include the panhandle in with west Texas rather than leave it out.

----------


## fr33

Where can I find Fargo season 2? Or, when will Hulu get Fargo season 2?

----------


## Carlybee

> 'There's no perfect end for this story': Rectify creator speaks out as SundanceTV cancels its first original series 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz3wsXpjSPs


I like it but the pacing is deathly slow.

----------


## Occam's Banana

I'm halfway through the first 10-episode season of _Versailles_. (Filming for the second season starts this month.)

I like it - I'm a sucker for well-done historical/period pieces with lots of political intrigue.

And Louis XIV is played by George Blagden - a.k.a. Athelstan from _Vikings_ ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKitLlBgE0k





Also, the third season of _Black Sails_ has started airing. (It's already been renewed for a fourth season.)

 I forgot how much I really like this show ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6P1cQMdFXA



Edward Teach (a.k.a. Blackbeard) makes his first appearance in the first episode of the new season, though he doesn't really do much yet (he bookends the episode with the first and last scenes).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS78ekRYinA



I'm hoping we'll eventually see Bartholomew "Black Bart" Roberts, though that's still several years in the "future" if they want to avoid anachronism. It's currently 1715 in the series, but Roberts didn't make the scene until around 1720 or so. Blackbeard may be more famous, but Black Bart was the all-time baddest of the badass pirates - when it comes to the number of "prizes" taken, he made all the other great pirate captains look like pikers. After the governor of Martinique put a bounty on his head, he stealthily captured the governor's man-of-war and hung the governor from a yardarm. (Also, he was the inspiration for "the Dread Pirate Roberts" from _The Princess Bride_.)

Anyway, Captain Flint has obviously made the full transition to utterly ruthless hardass. Not that I blame him, after what happened last season.

Speaking of which, the season 2 finale kicked ass (I watched it again before watching the season 3 premier) ... the pirate attack on Charleston SC ... Charles Vane's little mini-speech just before the attack ... finding out how Long John Silver lost his leg ...

_Black Sails_ is good stuff ... recommended ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm halfway through the first 10-episode season of _Versailles_. (Filming for the second season starts this month.)
> 
> I like it - I'm a sucker for well-done historical/period pieces with lots of political intrigue.


Me, too.




> *
> And Louis XIV is played by George Blagden - a.k.a. Athelstan from Vikings* ...


Oh, goody.

----------


## Carlybee

> Vikings: Season 4 Official Trailer - Premieres February 18th 10/9c | History


Had to cancel my cable..will have to find this online.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Had to cancel my cable..will have to find this online.


They usually post them on the History Channel website.

----------


## Carlybee

> They usually post them on the History Channel website.


Oh cool thanks

----------


## Suzanimal

Peaky Blinders season 3 info. It's a great show and seasons one and two are on Netflix.

Peaky Blinders season 3: What to expect as the Shelbys go ‘international’
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-en...-a6834881.html

I watched Lucifer last night and thought it was entertaining.

----------


## Suzanimal

My Netflix got hacked!

When I turned on the TV I noticed there were two more profiles I didn't recognize (we have separate profiles - Suzanimal and 202 - my son's goofy gamer number) so I try to log into my account online to see if there's any funny business and I couldn't get in! They changed my e-mail address and everything. I ended up calling Netflix and they said it's been happening a lot and it was foreign. He said I was lucky because most people end up having the language changed on their account. I told him I didn't feel lucky to be hacked in English. O_o

----------


## Suzanimal

What the hell?

not the onion




> *Joseph Fiennes* to play *Michael Jackson* in 9/11 road-trip drama
> 
> September 2001 was allegedly witness to one of the strangest road trips in history: Michael Jackson, Elizabeth Taylor and Marlon Brando driving from New York to Ohio in an attempt to get home following the 9/11 terrorist attacks.
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-ra...-trip-sky-arts

----------


## navy-vet

> Peaky Blinders season 3 info. It's a great show and seasons one and two are on Netflix.
> 
> Peaky Blinders season 3: What to expect as the Shelbys go ‘international’
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-en...-a6834881.html
> 
> I watched Lucifer last night and thought it was entertaining.


yeah same here....I think I will give it another episode.

----------


## navy-vet

And, I watched Colony again. I think it might be a good training film for the coming occupation.

----------


## timosman

> Peaky Blinders season 3 info. It's a great show and seasons one and two are on Netflix.
> 
> Peaky Blinders season 3: What to expect as the Shelbys go international
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-en...-a6834881.html
> 
> I watched Lucifer last night and thought it was entertaining.


Lucifer is bad ass. This is entertainment like "Liar liar"

----------


## Suzanimal

Back to School with Sir Rodney Dangerfield 

I forgot how funny this movie is. I also forgot Sam Kinnison's in it.

----------


## Noob



----------


## opal

I just had "Bill and Wendy Whiner" flashbacks.. I'd post one but that was almost the most annoying SNL set of sketches ever.

----------


## navy-vet

> 


Hate to say it but as for the bully Chic....I would have whipped his ass...
You see boys and girls, that's just how I roll...

----------


## navy-vet

in case you didn't follow the link at the end of the "Holiday from rules lesson"....

----------


## Lucille

We're going to go see The Revenant this morning before it leaves town.  Love Inarritu's movies.

----------


## opal

has anyone else watched the first ep of the new x files?  OMG.. 34:40 .. watch for just a few minutes .. pretty much says it all, wrapped up in a nice bow - to be now ridiculed as science fiction

I tried to find just that clip on youtube and failed.. though this one has some of it

----------


## navy-vet

Well, "The Last Witch Hunter" kinda sucked.... It sure wasn't a Riddick tale  Another twenty some bucks shot to Hades!

----------


## Lucille

The Revenant was brutal.  I told DH if felt like Malick at times.  Now I know why: same cinematographer.

----------


## CPUd

This series is interesting, it uses almost exclusively movie actors for the main characters:



The first episode was good, it ends with OJ and AJ taking off in the white Bronco.  May be due to the dramatization, but I never knew Johnny Cochran and Chris Darden were friends/close acquaintances.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm looking forward to the Deadpool movie. We're going Thursday and my son (#2 is a huge Deadpool fan) convinced me we need to go out for chimichangas beforehand.

Also, The Walking Dead returns on the 14th and Vikings on the 18th. Yay!

----------


## DamianTV

*The Government Knows* (song)



I had to lol...

----------


## Lucille

Who's excited about Better Call Saul?!  Lucille is.



If you didn't watch S1, AMC's running a marathon on Monday before the S2 premier.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm excited, too. Season 1 is also on Netflix.




> Who's excited about Better Call Saul?!  Lucille is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't watch S1, AMC's running a marathon on Monday before the S2 premier.

----------


## opal

me3

----------


## CPUd

Maybe already posted upthread, but this is a Tuesday show that just started a few weeks ago:



The dude on the right is played by Ryan Hurst (Opie from SOA), also stars David Morse.  It takes elements from SOA and Justified, about the same group they called the "Hill People" in Justified.  Similar storyline- the coal company comes to the town below, full of out of work coal miners, they take the mountain via eminent domain, but the people on the mountain have lived off the grid ever since they claimed the land in the 1800s, they would rather not move off the mountain...

They have guns in the poster, but they really didn't use them much on the mountain (until one day...), so the ones they originally have are like Civil War era rifles, some revolvers and a tommy gun that no one really knows how to use.  They hunt mainly using crossbows and traps.  Their language is mostly recognizable English, but some words and phrases they either carried over from Welsh, Scottish, Dutch, or they made it up on their own.

----------


## navy-vet

> This series is interesting, it uses almost exclusively movie actors for the main characters:
> 
> 
> 
> The first episode was good, it ends with OJ and AJ taking off in the white Bronco.  May be due to the dramatization, but I never knew Johnny Cochran and Chris Darden were friends/close acquaintances.


Yes it is. I wasn't going to watch it but my wife taped it and I started watching it soon after she did. It's surprisingly well done. I have a much clearer idea now, about the politics involved, and also a much clearer understanding of why the gov couldn't let him be convicted, the crowds would have destroyed LA and killed a lot of innocents. It shows, IMO, among other things, how the loss of credibility and trust in the system (i.e the Rodney King incident), has long lasting effects that effect many more generations down the road....the injustices just keep on coming

----------


## navy-vet

> I'm excited, too. Season 1 is also on Netflix.


me 4!
love this show

----------


## navy-vet

> Maybe already posted upthread, but this is a Tuesday show that just started a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude on the right is played by Ryan Hurst (Opie from SOA), also stars David Morse.  It takes elements from SOA and Justified, about the same group they called the "Hill People" in Justified.  Similar storyline- the coal company comes to the town below, full of out of work coal miners, they take the mountain via eminent domain, but the people on the mountain have lived off the grid ever since they claimed the land in the 1800s, they would rather not move off the mountain...
> 
> They have guns in the poster, but they really didn't use them much on the mountain (until one day...), so the ones they originally have are like Civil War era rifles, some revolvers and a tommy gun that no one really knows how to use.  They hunt mainly using crossbows and traps.  Their language is mostly recognizable English, but some words and phrases they either carried over from Welsh, Scottish, Dutch, or they made it up on their own.


It grows on ya.....wonder what herbs or what have are in that "wine"?

----------


## CPUd

It's not for chugging like that kid did.  I think they only drink it sparingly, for celebrations and whatnot.  They also use it for fuel!

I gave it 3 episodes (there are only 3 out so far), the part at the end of the last one was pretty good where he got tricky with the national anthem.  It has potential, could keep getting better if they keep adding new stuff instead of rehashing the same stuff like some shows do.

WGN America has been putting the full episodes up on their site and youtube channel.

----------


## navy-vet

> It's not for chugging like that kid did.  I think they only drink it sparingly, for celebrations and whatnot.  They also use it for fuel!
> 
> I gave it 3 episodes (there are only 3 out so far), the part at the end of the last one was pretty good where he got tricky with the national anthem.  It has potential, could keep getting better if they keep adding new stuff instead of rehashing the same stuff like some shows do.
> 
> WGN America has been putting the full episodes up on their site and youtube channel.


Yes, sips he said, only sips. Stupid punk chugged it.

----------


## CPUd

Brie Larson nominated for Best Actress for this (the kid is good, too):


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3170832/

It is also up for Best Director, Best Picture (it is deserving, but _The Revenant_ will probably win those).  They did shoot the Room scenes in a 10x10 space, the production crew was crammed in there, and the discomfort shows in the film.

It's an interesting story about perception.  After watching it, I read a few excerpts from the book, now I have to read the whole thing.  The book is written from the POV of the child, the mother character was adapted for the film, in part, by the original author.  It's not based on a true story, but this stuff really does happen.

----------


## Suzanimal

Tonight.

----------


## CPUd

in b4 Valhalla

----------


## Suzanimal

I wasted 2 hours of my life watching _Jupiter Ascending_ the other day. 

spoiler alert

* *




Sean Bean lived through the whole movie.

----------


## CPUd

> Brie Larson nominated for Best Actress for this (the kid is good, too):
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3170832/
> 
> It is also up for Best Director, Best Picture (it is deserving, but _The Revenant_ will probably win those).  They did shoot the Room scenes in a 10x10 space, the production crew was crammed in there, and the discomfort shows in the film.
> 
> It's an interesting story about perception.  After watching it, I read a few excerpts from the book, now I have to read the whole thing.  The book is written from the POV of the child, the mother character was adapted for the film, in part, by the original author.  It's not based on a true story, but this stuff really does happen.


She wins!

Ennio Morricone wins for Best Original Score for _The Hateful Eight_, which is awesome, too.

----------


## Danke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q

----------


## opal

I read some of the comments under that vid... that machine is made from Legos?  or part of it is?  Looks like plywood to me

----------


## Danke

> I read some of the comments under that vid... that machine is made from Legos?  or part of it is?  Looks like plywood to me


I don't think so.

----------


## Suzanimal

Pornhub down?




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q

----------


## CPUd

House of Cards season 4 so far is epic, at least in its photography.  A lot of symmetric shots/pairing in the first couple episodes.  Episodes 3 and 4 may be the best so far in the whole series.

This season also has Neve Campbell (campaign strategist), Cicely Tyson (US Rep) and Ellen Burstyn (Claire's mom).

----------


## CPUd

> House of Cards season 4 so far is epic, at least in its photography.  A lot of symmetric shots/pairing in the first couple episodes.  Episodes 3 and 4 may be the best so far in the whole series.
> 
> This season also has Neve Campbell (campaign strategist), Cicely Tyson (US Rep) and Ellen Burstyn (Claire's mom).


Episode 7 begins the 2nd act, it is a classic.  The lead guy from _The Killing_ plays the GOP candidate.

Also noticed the guy who has been playing the Russian Pres. is related to the guy who plays TV _Hannibal_.

----------


## Origanalist

Don't know if this has been posted as I'm not into the subject much, but...Dark Mirror. Just stumbled onto it on one of my rare lazy days, Wow to episode one....

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Origanalist

> You mean black mirror?  Great series.  I referenced Season 1, Episode 3 in a thread last week or so.


Ya, sorry. Black Mirror. Haven't made it to three yet but will pretty soon. This seems to be more than a couple notches above the standard mind numbingly stupid fare.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay!!! They'd better not $#@! it up, I love that movie.




> Trainspotting 2: filming underway for Danny Boyle's long-awaited sequel
> 
> For those of you worried that the Trainspotting sequel may be nothing more than a pipe dream, your concerns will dissipate with the knowledge that filming is officially underway.
> 
> Danny Boyle confirmed the news in a post via Humans of Edinburgh's Facebook page where he revealed he had returned to the Scottish capital for the first time since filming his 1996 cult.
> 
> "Coming back to Edinburgh has actually been really fascinating, since filming the first Trainspotting. Edinburgh has changed dramatically," he wrote.
> 
> Things have changed quite a bit since the film's release in 1996: for starters, McGregor has since played Obi-Wan Kenobi in George Lucas' Star Wars prequels and Boyle is no longer a relative British newcomer but a globally successful Oscar-winning filmmaker (taking home the trophy for Slumdog Millionaire in 2009).
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-en...-a6925706.html

----------


## CPUd

I see there's already a prequel to _The Revenant_:

----------


## Suzanimal

Vikings is getting good. Is anyone else watching?

----------


## CPUd

> Vikings is getting good. Is anyone else watching?


They have 20 episodes this season (the last 10 will start in September after a break), so they can put more into developing/expanding the subplots.  So far, much brutal.




Some foreshadowing in (I think) the first episode where Bjorn shows his brother a map of the Mediterranean.  The historical Bjorn Ironside did take a large fleet to raid there, and eventually made it to the coast of Italy.

Floki's story still is very similar to Loki in the mythology:




> AFTER the death of Baldur, Loki never again ventured to intrude himself into the presence of the Æsir. He knew well enough that he had now done what could never be forgiven him, and that, for the future, he must bend all his cunning and vigilance to the task of hiding himself for ever from the eyes of those whom he had so injured, and escaping the just punishment he had brought upon himself.







> In all the world there was only one who pitied him. His kind wife ever afterwards stood beside him, and held a cup over his head to catch the poison. When the cup was full, she was obliged to turn away to empty it, and drops of poison fell again on Loki's face. He shuddered and shrank from it, and the whole earth trembled. So will he lie bound till Ragnarök be come.


http://classics-illustrated.com/asgard/asgard8.html

----------


## navy-vet

> They have 20 episodes this season (the last 10 will start in September after a break), so they can put more into developing/expanding the subplots.  So far, much brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some foreshadowing in (I think) the first episode where Bjorn shows his brother a map of the Mediterranean.  The historical Bjorn Ironside did take a large fleet to raid there, and eventually made it to the coast of Italy.
> 
> Floki's story still is very similar to Loki in the mythology:
> 
> ...


oh yeah Mrs Navy and I are. And yes it is getting better.

----------


## navy-vet

> This series is interesting, it uses almost exclusively movie actors for the main characters:
> 
> 
> 
> The first episode was good, it ends with OJ and AJ taking off in the white Bronco.  May be due to the dramatization, but I never knew Johnny Cochran and Chris Darden were friends/close acquaintances.


yeah same here

----------


## navy-vet

> Who's excited about Better Call Saul?!  Lucille is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't watch S1, AMC's running a marathon on Monday before the S2 premier.


Lovin it here too
I really like Mike, he is good in that role, that is sort of a carryover from Breaking Bad.

----------


## navy-vet

> Maybe already posted upthread, but this is a Tuesday show that just started a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude on the right is played by Ryan Hurst (Opie from SOA), also stars David Morse.  It takes elements from SOA and Justified, about the same group they called the "Hill People" in Justified.  Similar storyline- the coal company comes to the town below, full of out of work coal miners, they take the mountain via eminent domain, but the people on the mountain have lived off the grid ever since they claimed the land in the 1800s, they would rather not move off the mountain...
> 
> They have guns in the poster, but they really didn't use them much on the mountain (until one day...), so the ones they originally have are like Civil War era rifles, some revolvers and a tommy gun that no one really knows how to use.  They hunt mainly using crossbows and traps.  Their language is mostly recognizable English, but some words and phrases they either carried over from Welsh, Scottish, Dutch, or they made it up on their own.


This is another show that is spinning up to be quite interesting.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

> House of Cards season 4 so far is epic, at least in its photography.  A lot of symmetric shots/pairing in the first couple episodes.  Episodes 3 and 4 may be the best so far in the whole series.
> 
> This season also has Neve Campbell (campaign strategist), Cicely Tyson (US Rep) and Ellen Burstyn (Claire's mom).


I just finished the season today. It was my second-favorite behind season 1. I think the show has to end by next season, though - they're going in a few directions that really strain credulity. I am very interested to see where Claire and Doug end up.

----------


## CPUd

The only Vikings character who never disappoints.

If she were in Game of Thrones, they would only be able to make 1 season before she claimed the throne.

----------


## euphemia

Basketball.  It's March.  Duh.

----------


## opal

Last night's mindless entertainment.. GRIMM!

----------


## Carlybee

> Vikings is getting good. Is anyone else watching?


Yes..but watching on a torrent site since we cancelled our cable. I didn't realize it was filmed in Canada.

----------


## navy-vet

> The only Vikings character who never disappoints.
> 
> If she were in Game of Thrones, they would only be able to make 1 season before she claimed the throne.


Now if she will take out that little prick...or maybe her son will

----------


## CPUd

> Yes..but watching on a torrent site since we cancelled our cable. I didn't realize it was filmed in Canada.


It's a Candian production, several of the actors are Canadian, but mostly it is filmed in Ireland.  The actress who played Siggy reportedly asked to leave the show because shooting 20 eps of season 4 required them to stay in Ireland with very little break, and moving her family there wasn't going to work out.

There are some locations in Norway, Iceland, mostly shots of the landscapes, like this famous one:

----------


## Carlybee

> It's a Candian production, several of the actors are Canadian, but mostly it is filmed in Ireland.  The actress who played Siggy reportedly asked to leave the show because shooting 20 eps of season 4 required them to stay in Ireland with very little break, and moving her family there wasn't going to work out.
> 
> There are some locations in Norway, Iceland, mostly shots of the landscapes, like this famous one:


The camera work in it is pretty amazing.

----------


## CPUd

_Daredevil_ season 2, I might check out.

----------


## Suzanimal

> _Daredevil_ season 2, I might check out.


I haven't watched that but my kids love it. They did get me hooked on Gotham. That's a great show and I'm not a huge Batman fan.

----------


## Carlybee

I'm binge watching "24". Never watched it the first time around. They were really into torture.

----------


## navy-vet

I just watched a clip an old mountain hero of Boone County, West Virginia. I saw him first the first time a few years back in a documentary. The Dancing Outlaw, Jesco White, who is perhaps one of the most honest men to ever have walked those hills, or danced them.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm binge watching "24". Never watched it the first time around. They were really into torture.


I didn't watch it the first time around, either, and ended up binge watching it on Netflix last year or the year before, can't remember, but they did like torture. I kinda felt dirty afterwards.

----------


## Suzanimal

What ever happened to that varmint guy? I can't remember the name of the show but he was in Louisiana and he caught critters. I liked that show.

----------


## navy-vet

here's the documentary in case anyone's interested

----------


## Origanalist

Started watching The Returned, a little too dark for my tastes.

----------


## Origanalist

Lol, I'm going to check this out on my next bi-monthly veg day.

https://www.netflix.com/browse?jbv=8...6&jbp=21&jbr=3

----------


## Carlybee

Ready for season 2 of Bloodline and Narcos

----------


## Occam's Banana

> _Daredevil_ season 2, I might check out.


I'm several episodes in. Worth it so far ...

The guy who played Shane in _The Walking Dead_ is playing the Punisher in _Daredevil_ (and Jessica Jones got a mention, but hasn't put in an appearance yet).




> I haven't watched that but my kids love it. They did get me hooked on Gotham. That's a great show and I'm not a huge Batman fan.


I really like _Gotham_. It's a lot better than I expected. Not that I was expecting it to be horrible, but it's actually pretty good (a lot better than _The Flash_ or any of that other CW junk, anyway - though the first couple of seasons of _Arrow_ were pretty good ...).

I especially like the Penguin. I'm totally rooting for him. I like how they didn't go "short and fat" with him - and he doesn't make quacking noises. (IIRC, the guy who plays him was also in _The Walking Dead_ - I think he was the dislocated-shoulder guy who got offed by the Termites). I also like the proto-Riddler. And proto-Joker kicked ass - he's gotta come back, somehow ... (and in the last episode, that weird lady Bruce talked to about the guy who killed his parents was done up Joker-style: white facepaint, exaggerated red lipstick, green-tinted hair ... Harley Quinn, maybe? Or a foreshadowing ... hmmmm ...)

----------


## opal

> Lol, I'm going to check this out on my next bi-monthly veg day.
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/browse?jbv=8...6&jbp=21&jbr=3


no netflix account.. can't see what you posted.. the log in pop up hides what's behind it

----------


## Suzanimal

> no netflix account.. can't see what you posted.. the log in pop up hides what's behind it


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2402602/

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm several episodes in. Worth it so far ...
> 
> The guy who played Shane in _The Walking Dead_ is playing the Punisher in _Daredevil_ (and Jessica Jones got a mention, but hasn't put in an appearance yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I really like _Gotham_. It's a lot better than I expected. Not that I was expecting it to be horrible, but it's actually pretty good (a lot better than _The Flash_ or any of that other CW junk, anyway - though the first couple of seasons of _Arrow_ were pretty good ...).
> 
> I especially like the Penguin. I'm totally rooting for him. I like how they didn't go "short and fat" with him - and he doesn't make quacking noises. (IIRC, the guy who plays him was also in _The Walking Dead_ - I think he was the dislocated-shoulder guy who got offed by the Termites). I also like the proto-Riddler. And proto-Joker kicked ass - he's gotta come back, somehow ...


Oh I love the Penguin! I think he's my favorite character, bless his heart. And yeah, I'm glad they didn't make him look like the cartoon or Batman movie character. I may be behind an episode (I'm not a big tv watcher) but the last episode I saw showed him meeting his real father in the previews. I only caught a snippet but it looked like his dad is going to be played by Alan Cumming (YAY!!!). Not only do they look alike, I think he's a fantastic actor.

OMG, the Riddler is creepy as hell. I love it!

My least favorite villain is Mr Fries. His story does nothing for me and I thought his wife was never going to die. I vaguely remember liking him better in the comics but I think he was called something different and if I recall correctly, his origin story was different. I was really young when I heard his story, I could be wrong about that, though. Once I got old enough to argue, I made my brothers read me Wonder Woman.




> (and in the last episode, that weird lady Bruce talked to about the guy who killed his parents was done up Joker-style: white facepaint, exaggerated red lipstick, green-tinted hair ... Harley Quinn, maybe? Or a foreshadowing ... hmmmm ...)


Unless the writers are completely going off the reservation, that's not Harley Quinn. I thought it was at first, too. I wasn't familiar with HQ's origin story because she wasn't introduced into the DC Universe until the 1990's and I had quit reading comics by then BUT my sons gave me the low down and she doesn't come close to fitting the HQ profile. My kids say HQ's first appearance was in a graphic novel. In the graphic novel, she fell in love with the Riddler whilst he was incarcerated at Arkham Asylum (they said she was a young doctor) and went on to become his lover (I really should keep a closer eye on what they're reading). They also said her character should be much younger than Lori Petty. They seem to think Jeri (Lori Petty) is someone else but I can't remember who they said.

----------


## opal

thanks Suz.. still outa rep this morning... sigh

----------


## navy-vet

> Ready for season 2 of Bloodline and Narcos


Mrs Navy is going to be seriously disappointed if they don't bring "Danny" back into the script. Like Penguin in Gotham, she also adored Danny...
meh....I like Gotham. I was ok with Bloodline, but, I would like seeing another Jessica Jones season more.

----------


## Carlybee

> Mrs Navy is going to be seriously disappointed if they don't bring "Danny" back into the script. Like Penguin in Gotham, she also adored Danny...
> meh....I like Gotham. I was ok with Bloodline, but, I would like seeing another Jessica Jones season more.


Are they talking about not bringing Danny back?

----------


## navy-vet

> Are they talking about not bringing Danny back?


Danny was killed in the first season if my memory serves me. They would have to go back in order to resurrect his role or get weird.

----------


## JusticeBob

OK don't laugh please.  Gonna try to watch Pride and Prejudice.

----------


## navy-vet

> OK don't laugh please.  Gonna try to watch Pride and Prejudice.


bahhhaaahhhaaa
sorry, couldn't help it...

----------


## Carlybee

> Danny was killed in the first season if my memory serves me. They would have to go back in order to resurrect his role or get weird.


Duh,you're right..blocked it out.

----------


## Carlybee

> OK don't laugh please.  Gonna try to watch Pride and Prejudice.


I liked the Masterpiece Theatre Version better than the movie.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OK don't laugh please.  Gonna try to watch Pride and Prejudice.





> I liked the Masterpiece Theatre Version better than the movie.


The Masterpiece mini series is awesome but I didn't care for the movie. Colin Firth as Mr Darcy made me swoon.

----------


## CPUd

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1374989/

----------


## navy-vet

Is it my imagination or do they still seem to be attempting to milk the success of the Walking Dead series?

----------


## Lucille

Archer reviews every James Bond film
FX's superspy took over as EW's film critic and wrote reviews of all 24 Bond films
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/03/24...ews-james-bond




> [Read Archer’s 24 Bond movie reviews below] We asked FX’s superspy Sterling Archer to take a break from saving the world and nuking his liver to work as EW’s film critic this week. His assignment? Review every single James Bond movie! Not only did Sterling agree to solace our quantum, Archer showrunner Adam Reed and his team made a video of Sterling critiquing some of his favorites. The video is above, and below are ALL of his written reviews. Be sure to watch the return of Archer on March 31 as his team relocates to L.A. and opens a private detective agency.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Archer reviews every James Bond film
> FX's superspy took over as EW's film critic and wrote reviews of all 24 Bond films
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/03/24...ews-james-bond


Hilarious! I love Archer.

----------


## navy-vet

Anybody watching Damien?

----------


## Carlybee

Finally on the last season of "24".

----------


## opal

in just a few minutes.. I'll be watching the inside of my eyelids

----------


## CPUd

> Finally on the last season of "24".


Are you talking about the last season (8) from the original run, or the one they made in 2014 (Live Another Day)?  The 2014 season I thought was slightly better than many of the older ones.

----------


## navy-vet

I got burned out with 24....it became too repetitious. Like the prison escape thing.
Oh, season ten of Trailer Park Boys just got added on Netflix!

----------


## navy-vet

I like Bubbles.

----------


## Carlybee

> Are you talking about the last season (8) from the original run, or the one they made in 2014 (Live Another Day)?  The 2014 season I thought was slightly better than many of the older ones.


I've been binge watching the original. I'll watch the newer one as well most likely.

----------


## Carlybee

> I got burned out with 24....it became too repetitious. Like the prison escape thing.
> Oh, season ten of Trailer Park Boys just got added on Netflix!


Yes it will almost be a relief to be done with it.

----------


## CPUd

> I've been binge watching the original. I'll watch the newer one as well most likely.


There is also a TV movie from 2008, it's been a while, but I believe it covers time between seasons 6 and 7 when he is in exile in Africa.  Obviously some $#@! happens and some people in high places need his help, or want to kill him, or both.

----------


## Carlybee

> There is also a TV movie from 2008, it's been a while, but I believe it covers time between seasons 6 and 7 when he is in exile in Africa.  Obviously some $#@! happens and some people in high places need his help, or want to kill him, or both.



Yes I saw it...there was a writer strike so they did that movie.

----------


## navy-vet

The Ranch is a new series on Netflix. Haven't checked it out yet.
Netflix sends out announcements via email, that they have added things that they haven't, I have noticed a few times. They said they added some new father son detective series (forget the name) the other day, but so far it doesn't come up on the search or new additions section...

----------


## Lucille

http://uproxx.com/tv/archer-season-7-premiere-gifs/

----------


## Suzanimal

I need to rewatch that episode. I can't recall how Archer ends up in the pool (in the beginning scene).




> http://uproxx.com/tv/archer-season-7-premiere-gifs/

----------


## navy-vet

Ok, watched the first ten minutes of The Ranch. It sucks.
It's a lame sit com with Sam Elliott (whom I like) and Ashton Kutcher (meh).
I wish they would do another season of Lillehammer. Now that was funny.

----------


## navy-vet

> I need to rewatch that episode. I can't recall how Archer ends up in the pool (in the beginning scene).


Yeah, Archer is funny.

----------


## navy-vet

A new series on  Netflix called "American Odyssey", apparently a major network first season drop, is high intensity, at least the first episode.
Not something to watch just before bedtime.

----------


## navy-vet

Also watched the first episode of "The Straits". Surprisingly good, first episode anyway. I like Brian Cox, the Scot who was in the first couple of Jason Bourne flicks.
Anyway there's a nasty scene with some jelly fish as a means of execution in a pool, ughhh.

----------


## timosman



----------


## CPUd

Yes

----------


## Carlybee

I need Starz so I can watch Outlander.

----------


## Carlybee

> A new series on  Netflix called "American Odyssey", apparently a major network first season drop, is high intensity, at least the first episode.
> Not something to watch just before bedtime.


Oh cool..I saw the first season of that. Didn't know Netflix picked it up.

----------


## Carlybee

> Ok, watched the first ten minutes of The Ranch. It sucks.
> It's a lame sit com with Sam Elliott (whom I like) and Ashton Kutcher (meh).
> I wish they would do another season of Lillehammer. Now that was funny.


They lost me at the laugh track.

----------


## Suzanimal

WTF Ragnar?

----------


## CPUd

> WTF Ragnar?


She clearly hadn't seen the first 3 seasons, or she would have known not to make such a big mistake.

----------


## CPUd

> She clearly hadn't seen the first 3 seasons, or she would have known not to make such a big mistake.


His idea with the boats I think is insane but accidentally brilliant, not if they are able to pull it off without being spotted.

----------


## Suzanimal

> His idea with the boats I think is insane but accidentally brilliant, not if they are able to pull it off without being spotted.


I can't imagine how long it's going to take them to move the boats that way. O_o

----------


## navy-vet

Oh joy, there goes two more that the TV fantasy World's gonna do better without. Mimi and her bud on Empire! Did not see that coming.

----------


## navy-vet

> I can't imagine how long it's going to take them to move the boats that way. O_o


Loki the engineer and builder, once more proves that he is the most valuable of all of Ragnars assets.

----------


## CPUd

Yes Yes



But I would have liked it much better if episode 1 and 2 were switched.  If you have seen the _Banshee Origins_ webisodes, these first 2 episodes are a lot like those.

----------


## Suzanimal

I fell asleep watching tv but I can't remember what the heck was even on. I hate it when that happens. Also, Mr Animal didn't wake me up, he just left me on the sofa.

----------


## Suzanimal

Listening to my sons watching Austin Powers. YEAH, BA-BY!

----------


## Danke

Just got a new more powerful telescope.

----------


## navy-vet

> Just got a new more powerful telescope.


Really? Tell us about it.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Watched _Sorcerer_ -1977-  Trying to catch the original _Wages of Fear_ next.

----------


## navy-vet

The Hateful Eight was a hell of a western...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just got a new more powerful telescope.


Sure you're not interested in that lube?

----------


## Danke

> Sure you're not interested in that lube?


I think I know what you are implying, and that is just a little bit too hurtful. Reported.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I haven't watched that but my kids love it. They did get me hooked on Gotham. That's a great show and I'm not a huge Batman fan.


Daredevil is awesome. I love Lucifer. And I saw this Better Call Saul meme on Twitter. Can't watch that until tomorrow because Mr Animal went to bed.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

I started watching Copper on Netflix. It's pretty darn good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2006374/episodes

----------


## navy-vet

> I started watching Copper on Netflix. It's pretty darn good.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2006374/episodes


Yes it is a good series. We watched that entire series on Netflix and BBC sometime ago. Haven't seen anything new though in awhile now

----------


## CPUd

Question

If this is the Pope in Rome:





Who is this guy in Wessex/Mercia supposed to be?




I'm guessing the 2nd guy is the highest ranking Anglican because he crowns kings, but it was odd the king sent his son with the fake Athelstan to Rome.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

The weather... And I'm waiting for it to clear up. Damnit.

----------


## Suzanimal

It only took them a week to move the boats. I'm impressed.

----------


## CPUd

> It only took them a week to move the boats. I'm impressed.


Looks like they moved about half of them, and used all that wood they chopped to build those death ferries:



Next week is the midseason finale, the previews have the French going down to them for some hand-to-hand combat, where they will most certainly lose.

----------


## Suzanimal

Ragnar needs to lay off the Chinese Medicine.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Question
> 
> If this is the Pope in Rome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this guy in Wessex/Mercia supposed to be?
> ...


The guy in Rome is the Pope and the other guy is a Bishop. They are Catholic, not Anglican, btw.

----------


## tommyrp12

NCPA invites you to watch our free, live webcast of the 2016 NCPA College Paintball National Championships! 15 Class A and 40 Class AA teams will compete over 3 days, April 15-17, to earn the right to be the 2016 National Champions, and we're broadcasting the action to you in HD for free!

----------


## osan

Here's a weird little poo for you all.  Weird, but cool in any event.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Question
> 
> If this is the Pope in Rome:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this guy in Wessex/Mercia supposed to be?
> 
> 
> ...


That is the Archbishop of Canterbury (Æthelhard or Wulfred - probably Wulfred).




> The guy in Rome is the Pope and the other guy is a Bishop. They are Catholic, not Anglican, btw.


Mmmmm ... yes and no, kinda-sorta. (About the "Anglican" thing, I mean. They're both definitely Catholic.)

"Anglican" doesn't necessarily refer to the official, state-endorsed "Church of England" after Henry VIII's break with Rome in the 1530s (although it is often used in that sense). It can also mean the (Catholic) Church in England since the establishment of the Archbishopric of Canterbury in the 500s or 600s.

English/Anglo-Saxon Catholics thought of themselves as "Anglicans" - which to them just meant "members of the (Catholic) Church 'in' or 'of' England." So prior to Henry VIII, the Archbishop of Canterbury would have been both a Catholic and an Anglican, whereas after Henry VIII, he was just an Anglican ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> That is the Archbishop of Canterbury (Æthelhard or Wulfred - probably Wulfred).
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm ... yes and no, kinda-sorta. (About the "Anglican" thing, I mean. They're both definitely Catholic.)
> 
> "Anglican" doesn't necessarily refer to the official, state-endorsed "Church of England" after Henry VIII's break with Rome in the 1530s (although it is often used in that sense). It can also mean the (Catholic) Church in England since the establishment of the Archbishopric of Canterbury in the 500s or 600s.
> 
> English/Anglo-Saxon Catholics thought of themselves as "Anglicans" - which to them just meant "members of the (Catholic) Church 'in' or 'of' England." So prior to Henry VIII, the Archbishop of Canterbury would have been both a Catholic and an Anglican, whereas after Henry VIII, he was just an Anglican ...


I didn't know all of that. *Ignorant Catholic girl hangs head in shame*

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched _The Spongebob Movie_ with my nephew.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes it is a good series. We watched that entire series on Netflix and BBC sometime ago. Haven't seen anything new though in awhile now


I think it's discontinued. The hooker girl is kind of grossing me out hitting on the copper and I hope we find out what the heck happened to his wife before the show ends. I hate it when they cancel something out of the blue and don't at least release a press release revealing the cliffhanger.

----------


## navy-vet

Yeah me too. Anyway, you have a lot of good action ahead to see. Enjoy it...

----------


## osan

> A new series on  Netflix called "American Odyssey", apparently a major network first season drop, is high intensity, at least the first episode.
> Not something to watch just before bedtime.



OK, I just binge-watched this over 2 days, based on what you wrote.  Aggravating how these directors and screenwriters take a really good story line and copulate  it all up with endless stupidities.

For example, when that Odell character shoots the BigScaryNegro while playing dead, she takes no kill shot to finish the threat.  This is supposed to be a well-trained "elite" soldier.  A gaff like this is pure bull$#@!.  One would think the writers could come up with something a whole load better than this idiocy, proving that they are lousy story tellers at the bottom of it.  BigScaryNegro just keeps escaping and coming back... and for what?  Forced suspense?  They had nothing else in the imagination trough?  Holy crap... were I the producer I'd hire a hit squad to kill them all for making such muck of a really good core idea.  Had this been done competently, psychiatrists across America would be thanking them for all the new business they were getting as a result of people watching.  But no; instead they get treated to a raft of trite gimmicks that are so old and clapped out that it surprises me the suicide rate hasn't jumped for the hellacious predictability and resultant bleeding-eyes boredom.

There was good stuff in it, by all means, but they stank it all up with all this improbable stupidity including getting captured and escaping about 30,000 times.  Please.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I was just going through some of my old bookmarks this morning...

----------


## VAPA

Recently watched "Brandon Bryant the Documentary: Drones & Deceptions"

If you watch the first six minutes you'll know if you're interested in a former drone pilot exposing a former drone sensor operator or not.  The middle gets a bit dry, but the last part of Part 2 and all of Part 3 is utterly fascinating.

----------


## CPUd

The Viking boy band, all together:

----------


## Suzanimal

Ivar's a crazy ass.




> The Viking boy band, all together:

----------


## opal

And from the mindless entertainment vault.. Orphan Black is back

----------


## CPUd

> And from the mindless entertainment vault.. Orphan Black is back


I have a weird fascination with that show.  There were some fairly good moments last season, but the writers all but admitted they didn't expect to be around more than 1 or 2 seasons, so they just did whatever with the story.  Now it seems more like they are trying to roll it back to the first season.

----------


## opal

> I have a weird fascination with that show.  There were some fairly good moments last season, but the writers all but admitted they didn't expect to be around more than 1 or 2 seasons, so they just did whatever with the story.  Now it seems more like they are trying to roll it back to the first season.


I haven't watched the second ep for season 4 yet, but I'm really hoping they don't do with it what they did with ep 1.  I know the cast said they were trying to give a little more background on Beth - let Tatiana explore that character more - I hope they do get back to where they left off.

----------


## CPUd

> I haven't watched the second ep for season 4 yet, but I'm really hoping they don't do with it what they did with ep 1.  I know the cast said they were trying to give a little more background on Beth - let Tatiana explore that character more - I hope they do get back to where they left off.


Ep 2 catches up with (most of) the other characters, it is 3 months after the end of last season.  The whole male clone thing I think has been abandoned completely.  It looks like there will be flashbacks throughout the season, the ones in Ep 2 were done well, and with some purpose, they are trying to find out why Beth killed herself.  And there is a cheeky new twist.

----------


## Suzanimal

Game of Thrones is back tonight. I have a fresh box of Franzia chillin' and my DVR set.

----------


## Suzanimal

Melisandre...keep your damn shirt on, I'm sick of listening to Mr Animal talk about your great tits.

----------


## Carlybee

> Melisandre...keep your damn shirt on, I'm sick of listening to Mr Animal talk about your great tits.


Did he say that before or after she removed the necklace?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did he say that before or after she removed the necklace?


He says it every time she goes topless - btw, he almost started crying when she removed the necklace.

----------


## Carlybee

> He says it every time she goes topless - btw, he almost started crying when she removed the necklace.


Bwahhahaa

----------


## CPUd

Waiting for Margaery to do the Walk of Shame...

----------


## Carlybee

> Waiting for Margaery to do the Walk of Shame...


Waiting to see what Cersai does to that nun.

----------


## CPUd

> Waiting to see what Cersai does to that nun.


I think she will be cleansed, with blood and fire.

----------


## CPUd

So not much about Stannis last night, but it seems like he's really dead.

Related Trivia:

Stephen Dillane who plays Stannis is father of the actor who plays Nick on FTWD:

----------


## Carlybee

> So not much about Stannis last night, but it seems like he's really dead.
> 
> Related Trivia:
> 
> Stephen Dillane who plays Stannis is father of the actor who plays Nick on FTWD:


Interesting. I was ready for Nick to get his face eaten off for being so stupid to stand on that cliff thingy.

----------


## Carlybee

GoT- saw a crappy torrent version but wow. 

Anyone?

----------


## presence

Been watching "Alone" its a History Channel reality tv about 10 guys dropped in the woods on Vancouver Island in the pacific northwest, each about 10 miles apart.  

Whoever lasts longest "alone" recording their "survival" in the woods gets $500k prize.

Cool unscripted survival techniques from a lot of different perspectives.


its available at putlocker.is

----------


## Carlybee

> Been watching "Alone" its a History Channel reality tv about 10 guys dropped in the woods on Vancouver Island in the pacific northwest, each about 10 miles apart.  
> 
> Whoever lasts longest "alone" recording their "survival" in the woods gets $500k prize.
> 
> Cool unscripted survival techniques from a lot of different perspectives.
> 
> 
> its available at putlocker.is


My hubby might like that..he's from
Vancouver Island.

----------


## navy-vet

> GoT- saw a crappy torrent version but wow. 
> 
> Anyone?


Just hoping that Snow is his normal self. Oh, and wanting to see that asshat Ramsay get his as much as I did Joffrey.

----------


## navy-vet

And....while I'm on it, I want to see Daenerys and her dragons fry up some more asshats, gain the throne along with the little fellow and her entourage, and for Arya to get her eyes and her needle back.

----------


## navy-vet

How bout you Carlybee?

----------


## navy-vet

As for FTWD, there's some more added to the bunch that I want to see get there's. Did not recognize Nick there either Carlybee.
I like watching a show where I am not going to be disappointed if any one of them bites the dust for a change.

----------


## Carlybee

> How bout you Carlybee?


From what I've heard about the books, Jon Snow is actually related to the Targaryens. Yes..I hope Ramsey gets his...what a collossal creep.

----------


## Carlybee

> As for FTWD, there's some more added to the bunch that I want to see get there's. Did not recognize Nick there either Carlybee.
> I like watching a show where I am not going to be disappointed if any one of them bites the dust for a change.



I'm having trouble empathizing with the characters. I like TWD better.

----------


## navy-vet

> I'm having trouble empathizing with the characters. I like TWD better.


Same here, and for what it's worth, I was extremely disappointed with the season finale, on multiple levels.

----------


## Carlybee

> Same here, and for what it's worth, I was extremely disappointed with the season finale, on multiple levels.


The Negan scene?

----------


## navy-vet

> The Negan scene?


That and the stumbling into that situation in the first place...

----------


## Carlybee

> That and the stumbling into that situation in the first place...


True..they are generally smarter than that.

----------


## CPUd

> From what I've heard about the books, Jon Snow is actually related to the Targaryens. Yes..I hope Ramsey gets his...what a collossal creep.


Rumor is that Jon Snow will be treated similar to this guy, where he's in some way, "missing a piece":




Technically he's released from his oath and can leave The Watch, I bet Sansa meets up with him and they go take back their home, after giving the new Lord Bolton a quick and merciful death.



This show is amazing in how much ground it can cover in a single episode.

----------


## Carlybee

> Rumor is that Jon Snow will be treated similar to this guy, where he's in some way, "missing a piece":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically he's released from his oath and can leave The Watch, I bet Sansa meets up with him and they go take back their home, after giving the new Lord Bolton a quick and merciful death.
> 
> 
> 
> This show is amazing in how much ground it can cover in a single episode.



I hope Lord Bolton gets a slow and unmerciful death.

----------


## CPUd

> I hope Lord Bolton gets a slow and unmerciful death.


Speculation:

Sansa will be the one to do it.  After he becomes King in the North, and since they're married, she would be the undisputed Queen.  Or she locks him up and cuts his nuts off to ensure he has no heir.

----------


## Carlybee

> Speculation:
> 
> Sansa will be the one to do it.  After he becomes King in the North, and since they're married, she would be the undisputed Queen.  Or she locks him up and cuts his nuts off to ensure he has no heir.



I hope so. Joffrey's death was anti-climactic so I hope Ramsey gets what he deserves. That's two sadists Sansa has had to deal with.

----------


## CPUd

Last night's episode 8 of _The Americans_ is one of the best ever, the first and last scenes were especially tense.

----------


## oyarde

Ancient Aliens or something like that with the crazy hair guy on the history channel .

----------


## osan

One of the greatest cinematic accomplishments of all time.  I highly encourage everyone to watch.  It is proof that God exists because men could not come up with such a thing without a lot of help.  Oh wait, this is Danish.

Never mind.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ncw...has_verified=1

----------


## Carlybee

> Last night's episode 8 of _The Americans_ is one of the best ever, the first and last scenes were especially tense.


I think I'm going to try to start watching that..I think it's free on Amazon Prime.

----------


## CPUd

> I think I'm going to try to start watching that..I think it's free on Amazon Prime.


There are parts that stretch the limits of plausibility, and I almost lost interest between seasons 2 and 3, but it is overall a good show.  It is interesting, they are very suspicious of American culture but have to play along to keep their cover, even going so far as to raise Americanized kids who have no idea what their parents really are.

This is the true story it is loosely based on:
http://theweek.com/articles/493105/i...living-america

----------


## timosman



----------


## osan

> 



Timid character if _that_ got him in such a state.

Me?  I'd have probably driven around town with her stuck to the glass, a mild smile indicating the level of amusement smeared across my kisser. 

I've never purported myself as being "normal".

----------


## timosman

> Timid character if _that_ got him in such a state.
> 
> Me?  I'd have probably driven around town with her stuck to the glass, a mild smile indicating the level of amusement smeared across my kisser. 
> 
> I've never purported myself as being "normal".


She already thought of that when she said "Leave the door open". Next!

----------


## CPUd

Question for Occam's Banana or other GoT book readers- 

Is Arya going blind a legit punishment, or is this part of the initiation process?  I am curious if taking the face, going out and killing on her own is something they are looking for in new recruits, because that's how she got involved with them in the first place.  Her list of names.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Question for Occam's Banana or other GoT book readers- 
> 
> Is Arya going blind a legit punishment, or is this part of the initiation process?  I am curious if taking the face, going out and killing on her own is something they are looking for in new recruits, because that's how she got involved with them in the first place.  Her list of names.


It's both. On the one hand, they're looking for people who are willing and able to kill - and being able to attack and defend while blinded can be very useful in that regard. So that part of it is "initiation" or training. But on the other hand, they aren't interested in those who have personal or emotional motivations for killing - and since Arya stole the face in order to kill Meryn Trant for the sake of revenge (rather than as an act of devotion to the Faceless God), this was a serious breach. So that part of it is "punishment."

I'm curious as to whether they'll ever really make Arya "forget" herself (and thus become truly "faceless"). We're at the point now where the show has caught up with the books, so I don't have any "inside knowledge" about Arya's future. I don't recall how much the show has gone into the origin and history of the religion of the Faceless One (or even if it's gone into it at all), but there's a bit about it in the books (it started as a mercy cult in the slave mines of ancient Valyria).

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

Whilst in my food coma, I watched A Fish Called Wanda for about the 100th time. I love that movie. And I got caught up on The Americans.

----------


## CPUd

Banshee is over for good after tonight.  This is what will likely be in it's place:



It is based on another Kirkman comic series:

----------


## Carlybee

> Banshee is over for good after tonight.  This is what will likely be in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> It is based on another Kirkman comic series:


Hopefully better than FTWD.

----------


## CPUd

> Hopefully better than FTWD.


It is like _Rectify_, but with demon possession and gore.  The opening scene is even more whacked out than the opening scene in _The Walking Dead_.

----------


## Suzanimal

This looks good.

----------


## Carlybee

> It is like _Rectify_, but with demon possession and gore.  The opening scene is even more whacked out than the opening scene in _The Walking Dead_.


I'll have to check it out. I liked Rectify except for it's excrutiatingly slow pace.

----------


## CPUd

Cinemax uploads the pilot:

----------


## opal

> Cinemax uploads the pilot:


whoa.. that just came right off my watch list  in under 5 minutes

----------


## CPUd

> whoa.. that just came right off my watch list  in under 5 minutes


LOL yeah, I was like "no, he's not gonna do that" but he did and I had to look away...

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

> whoa.. that just came right off my watch list  in under 5 minutes





> LOL yeah, I was like "no, he's not gonna do that" but he did and I had to look away...

----------


## navy-vet

> This looks good.


Yeah, it's weird, but interesting weird. It rates another episode, in two weeks.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Night Manager.

----------


## CPUd

That time when you found out what Hodor means:



There are quite a few major revelations this season, considering the lack of book material.

I think over the next 5 episodes, Dany grows her army + joins with the Iron fleet, Jon Snow grows his army, takes back his home, and (next year) they all meet at King's Landing.  The Wall gets knocked down, and instead of fighting each other, they join to fight the White Walkers.  Theon's uncle will definitely get his nuts chopped off, there was some serious foreshadowing in this episode.

----------


## navy-vet

> The Night Manager.


We have been keeping up with this too. Dr House is a baddddd man!

----------


## Carlybee

> This looks good.


I know someone who works as an extra on that show. He was in Better Call Saul too.

----------


## Carlybee

> That time when you found out what Hodor means:
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few major revelations this season, considering the lack of book material.
> 
> I think over the next 5 episodes, Dany grows her army + joins with the Iron fleet, Jon Snow grows his army, takes back his home, and (next year) they all meet at King's Landing.  The Wall gets knocked down, and instead of fighting each other, they join to fight the White Walkers.  Theon's uncle will definitely get his nuts chopped off, there was some serious foreshadowing in this episode.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> 



Same. Could barely talk last night.

Hodor. Hodor Hodor Hodor.

----------


## opal

Anyone else been watching containment?

----------


## CPUd

> Anyone else been watching containment?


I watch it, think it's OK, not great.  Sorta has an _Under the Dome_ vibe to it.

----------


## opal

> I watch it, think it's OK, not great.  Sorta has an _Under the Dome_ vibe to it.


I'm not all caught up but the plot twist was kind of unexpected - I mean, I had thought of it but didn't see any foreshadowing.  I haven't seen ep 6 yet.

----------


## Carlybee

Not happy Nashville got can cancelled..although the writing this season was meh.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## navy-vet

> Anyone else been watching containment?


I haven't seen it on in awhile....

----------


## Carlybee

Bloodline back on Netflix today!

----------


## Thaddaeus

CSI Cyber, season 1.

----------


## Carlybee

GoT

Caught up on Turn: Washington's Spies..not as good as last season, imo.

----------


## opal

Watched a bunch of the second season of Outlander last night
There is very little about that series that I don't like

----------


## napkinful

Just watched Gotham series.Very nice series

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just watched Gotham series.Very nice series


Banned for thinking Gotham is good?

----------


## navy-vet

GOT was awesome, love the dragon. And Bloodline is good too.

----------


## CPUd

While Bran was downloading and binge watching 5 1/2 seasons of Game of Thrones, there were a number of other shots being shown for the first time, like Jaime killing the Mad King:



Some stuff about wildfire:

----------


## navy-vet

> While Bran was downloading and binge watching 5 1/2 seasons of Game of Thrones, there were a number of other shots being shown for the first time, like Jaime killing the Mad King:
> 
> 
> 
> Some stuff about wildfire:


Yeah I remember seeing the mad king ordering someone to "burn them...." but  I missed the shot of Jamie.
The fire stuff, wasn't that used by Tyrion Lannister when he burned that fleet and saved Kings Landing? And the mad king? Maybe a formula like the dragons use?

----------


## Carlybee

> Watched a bunch of the second season of Outlander last night
> There is very little about that series that I don't like


I wish I had Starz

----------


## Carlybee

> GOT was awesome, love the dragon. And Bloodline is good too.


Finished Bloodline..only 10 episodes this season. Started watching Vinyl since I have HBONow.

----------


## navy-vet

> Banned for thinking Gotham is good?


What?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Cubs game. This is the year!!

----------


## navy-vet

> Finished Bloodline..only 10 episodes this season. Started watching Vinyl since I have HBONow.


I'm into S2/4
Is Vinyl like Empire?
Empire is good.

----------


## navy-vet

Empire is about the world of hip hop, billionaires and the recording industry....

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just watched Gotham series.Very nice series





> What?


That was his/her only post and banned.

----------


## navy-vet

As for Bloodline, I didn't think it would fly without Danny. But so far it's holding it's own here, although I'm only at episode 4 or 5.
I like Sissy Spacek and the daughter.

----------


## navy-vet

> That was his/her only post and banned.


gee

----------


## Suzanimal

> gee


Either a mod really hates Gotham or it was an Eduardo sockpuppet.

----------


## navy-vet

yeah, Eduardo came to mind when I first saw that...lol
I started to say something about Gotham and decided against it though....

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm into S2/4
> Is Vinyl like Empire?
> Empire is good.


We watch Empire too. As for Vinyl, it's about this record company in the 70s. Haven't watched enough to form an opinion yet.

----------


## Carlybee

> As for Bloodline, I didn't think it would fly without Danny. But so far it's holding it's own here, although I'm only at episode 4 or 5.
> I like Sissy Spacek and the daughter.


Same here. I'm not particularly attached to any of the characters though. Kevin is an idiot.

----------


## navy-vet

[QUOTE=Carlybee;6229126]Same here. I'm not particularly attached to any of the characters though. Kevin is an idiot.[/QUOTE
Yeah can't stand that moron either.

----------


## navy-vet

It's nice watching something that has characters you don't mind seeing get wasted for a change.

----------


## CPUd

> Either a mod really hates Gotham or it was an Eduardo sockpuppet.


It could have been a bot/PM spammer

----------


## CPUd

> Yeah I remember seeing the mad king ordering someone to "burn them...." but  I missed the shot of Jamie.
> The fire stuff, wasn't that used by Tyrion Lannister when he burned that fleet and saved Kings Landing? And the mad king? Maybe a formula like the dragons use?


Yeah.  He supposedly used the last of it on the ships.  And I believe in the books, the Mad King became mad from drinking it.

----------


## opal

> I wish I had Starz


you don't need starz... you have the internet


torrent

----------


## Carlybee

> you don't need starz... you have the internet
> 
> 
> torrent


True..it just wasnt available on my usual torrent site

----------


## navy-vet

> Yeah.  He supposedly used the last of it on the ships.  And I believe in the books, the Mad King became mad from drinking it.


I see...thank's CPU'd

----------


## Suzanimal

Peaky Blinders Season 3 on Netflix.

Gripe: Why do tv shows and movies crank up the music and then low talk?  It drives me nuts.

----------


## opal

> Peaky Blinders Season 3 on Netflix.
> 
> Gripe: Why do tv shows and movies crank up the music and then low talk?  It drives me nuts.


I stopped watching a couple series for that reason.. and went to their websites and ranted too.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I stopped watching a couple series for that reason.. and went to their websites and ranted too.


I wore out the volume button on my remote but I made it through Season 3. Good show but they really need to turn down the music and turn up the dialogue.

My favorite character.

----------


## phill4paul

Finished up _Parks and Recreation_. That was a pretty good show all-in-all. Just started _Orange is the new Black._

----------


## Suzanimal

> Finished up _Parks and Recreation_. That was a pretty good show all-in-all. Just started _Orange is the new Black._


I love OITNB

----------


## phill4paul

> I love OITNB


  That chick scares the $#@! out of me.

----------


## Natural Citizen



----------


## Carlybee

> I love OITNB


Its out today

----------


## MelissaWV

Nature at its finest.  Corn snakes trying to sneak to the south side of the house where the black racers have their home.  Hawk took one out and they decided the northern bushes were actually just fine 

On television, a couple of cooking shows and GoT; not really anything else.

----------


## Carlybee

I started watching Hell on Wheels...only a few episodes in to season one.

----------


## navy-vet

> I started watching Hell on Wheels...only a few episodes in to season one.


It gets really good, as the characters evolve. I believe the final season starts tomorrow night at 9 pm on AMC.

----------


## phill4paul

We just finished Netflix 'Bloodline.' Good Lord there better be another season. We hate everyone on this show and are just cheering for whichever $#@! outplays another $#@!.

----------


## Carlybee

> We just finished Netflix 'Bloodline.' Good Lord there better be another season. We hate everyone on this show and are just cheering for whichever $#@! outplays another $#@!.



Best show where I have no empathy for the characters.

----------


## navy-vet

> Best show where I have no empathy for the characters.


amen

----------


## cajuncocoa

Cubs game. They're losing right now.

----------


## Suzanimal

Orange is the New Black.

Watched two episodes and I'm not allowed to watch anymore until Mr Animal gets home.

"Murder math"  I love this character.

----------


## Thaddaeus

I just finished watching _Matrix Reloaded_ and _Matrix Revolutions_ for the first time.  Agent Smith talking and the brief shot of Gina Torres make it worthwhile.

----------


## navy-vet

Preacher is getting weirder....

----------


## navy-vet

Just started Animal Kingdom on TNT
It's rough....

----------


## BV2

> We watch Empire too. As for Vinyl, it's about this record company in the 70s. Haven't watched enough to form an opinion yet.


I thugh vinyl was pretty good, but I don't think its going to last long.

----------


## CPUd

> Orange is the New Black.
> 
> Watched two episodes and I'm not allowed to watch anymore until Mr Animal gets home.
> 
> "Murder math"  I love this character.


I thought this season was less funny and more disturbing/emotional stuff.  The flashback scenes of 
* *




Crazy Eyes and also Poussey


 in the last 1 or 2 episodes were very well done.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I thought this season was less funny and more disturbing/emotional stuff.  The flashback scenes of 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Eyes and also Poussey
> 
> 
>  in the last 1 or 2 episodes were very well done.


I've only watched a few episodes so far.

----------


## navy-vet

> Just started Animal Kingdom on TNT
> It's rough....


It's "Point Break" on steroids, with a Ma Barker at the helm.

----------


## navy-vet

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5574490/

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Pq5JZ2Fd8



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWXkepwOD2s

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

Documentary? Did it have a lot of good tips for ya?




>

----------


## Carlybee

Finished Hell on Wheels up through the middle of season 5...that's all they have on Netflix. Started getting meh in season 4. Pretty obviously the railroad industry version of Deadwood.

----------


## Carlybee

> I've only watched a few episodes so far.


I love the Crazy Eyes character..dang she has some hilarious lines.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I love the Crazy Eyes character..dang she has some hilarious lines.


Crazy Eye's is awesome!

This is kind of gross but I've been watching the pimple popper doctor on youtube. I love to do extractions. I chase my teenagers around with my extractor tool - drives 'em nuts. They have very clear skin, thanks to me.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Cubs game again.  Jake Arrieta's pitching.  Dude's amazing.

----------


## CPUd

> I love the Crazy Eyes character..dang she has some hilarious lines.


They did a good job to balance her character out after season 1.  She is still very funny, but also very sad how she came to be locked up.

----------


## Thaddaeus

_Her

_

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

My son is watching Deadpool....again. I'm listening to it. I was gonna watch another Orange is the New Black but he beat me to the giant tv.

----------


## Theocrat

_The Accountant_ seems like it's a movie mixture of _The Bourne Identity_ and _A Beautiful Mind_. Nonetheless, I still want to see it.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Thaddaeus

Last two movies: _Up in the Air_ and _Her_​.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched a sloth pooping video on youtube. That was some crazy $#@!, right there.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been watching _Preacher_. I don't really get what's going on but I enjoy the vampire, he's cool. Unless he gets in more scenes, I may have to give up on it.

----------


## Carlybee

> I've been watching _Preacher_. I don't really get what's going on but I enjoy the vampire, he's cool. Unless he gets in more scenes, I may have to give up on it.


I need to watch that. I know someone who's an extra in it.

----------


## Carlybee

Watching Olympic trials..waiting for GoT

----------


## timosman



----------


## navy-vet

> I've been watching _Preacher_. I don't really get what's going on but I enjoy the vampire, he's cool. Unless he gets in more scenes, I may have to give up on it.


Us too (i.e. Mrs Navy and yours truly). It's getting better... lots of dark humor

----------


## phill4paul

Piggy backing the lil ladies sons HBO go account. We watched 7 episodes of GOT until 3:30 in the morning yesterday today.  "Let's watch just one more." Lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Us too (i.e. Mrs Navy and yours truly). It's getting better... lots of dark humor


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's lost. I thought maybe I was just extra special.

----------


## Carlybee

Re-binge watching Gilmore Girls ahead of the new ones.

----------


## navy-vet

Anybody watching Marco Polo? The second season started the other day and I was wanting to know. what in the hell the Khan did with those birds in the cages? Or were they locusts? it looked like they set them afire and let them go into the night sky like some kind of fireworks display or whatever?
Damn, if those were birds, then that sure was one disgusting, asinine thing to do!  Those Mongols sure were evil.

----------


## navy-vet

Anyway I found that disturbing.
And tonight's episode , was as well...

----------


## oyarde

Movie called Pathfinder . Danke would like it , Injuns killing Vikings .Then in between I am playing the Chase retirement commercial with the song Bombastic and a little white pig being taken for a walk.

----------


## CPUd

> Anybody watching Marco Polo? The second season started the other day and I was wanting to know. what in the hell the Khan did with those birds in the cages? Or were they locusts? it looked like they set them afire and let them go into the night sky like some kind of fireworks display or whatever?
> Damn, if those were birds, then that sure was one disgusting, asinine thing to do!  Those Mongols sure were evil.


They were swallows.  I think they had some flammable cloth tied to their leg that ignited when they flew out of the burning cages.  They were messenger birds captured from elsewhere whose "home base" was nearby, so they essentially flew back home and caught the city on fire when they landed.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Anybody watching Marco Polo? The second season started the other day and I was wanting to know. what in the hell the Khan did with those birds in the cages? Or were they locusts? it looked like they set them afire and let them go into the night sky like some kind of fireworks display or whatever?
> Damn, if those were birds, then that sure was one disgusting, asinine thing to do!  Those Mongols sure were evil.


I am. I like Marco Polo. CPUd already told you what happened to the birds so I won't repeat it but I thought it was genius. I was shocked and awed.

----------


## specsaregood

You should go back and relisten to what ghengus says about the birds before lighting them on fire.  It's a life lesson for the young khans.  And, this event is important later in the season.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You should go back and relisten to what ghengus says about the birds before lighting them on fire.  It's a life lesson for the young khans.  And, this event is important later in the season.


Thanks, I will. I was having a hard time hearing that whole conversation - my son was on his laptop yapping with his friends.

----------


## samuelatkinson2018

> Us too (i.e. Mrs Navy and yours truly). It's getting better... lots of dark humor


 Good to know!

----------


## specsaregood

> They were messenger birds captured from elsewhere whose "home base" was nearby, so they essentially flew back home and caught the city on fire when they landed.


They were not captured, they were tribute he had demanded from the very people he was about to attack.

----------


## CPUd

> They were not captured, they were tribute he had demanded from the very people he was about to attack.


That makes more sense, especially for later episodes.

----------


## navy-vet

> You should go back and relisten to what ghengus says about the birds before lighting them on fire.  It's a life lesson for the young khans.  And, this event is important later in the season.


Yes, I missed that. thanks..

----------


## sparkflats

I just finished watching Me Before You in my laptop and it was a tear-jerker  Predictable yes but it's still a heart warming romantic movie

----------


## alivecream

My 2nd time to watch "warcraft". I was in the Church and my brothers played this movie again. I like it better now because the copy is clearer.

----------


## navy-vet

Tyrants back.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched _Big Fish_. I cried because it reminded me of my dad. That man always had the best stories. I wasn't like his jerk son in the move, though. I liked his stories much better than the plain truth.

----------


## CPUd

This one is about stuxnet, you can find it in the usual places:

----------


## navy-vet

Luther is a very good show and I'm sorry to report it is winding down....

----------


## CPUd

Mr. Robot Season 2 on Wednesday.  The premiere is 2 episodes, the first one they put on youtube for a few hours, so it's out there in the usual places.

----------


## Suzanimal

Rewatched all the Preachers and I'm still lost but, damn, I love that vampire. I don't know what Tulip's thinking, I'd totally go for Cassidy over Preacher.

----------


## timosman



----------


## osan

I have recently binge-watched Farscape.  It starts out kind of _meh_, but gets notably better.

Claudia Black is one of those odd girls who at times is gorgeous and at others cuts an almost homely cast.  Very strange, those.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have recently binge-watched Farscape.  It starts out kind of _meh_, but gets notably better.
> 
> Claudia Black is one of those odd girls who at times is gorgeous and at others cuts an almost homely cast.  Very strange, those.


Well, that's surprising...
I can't imagine osan binge watching anything except of some sort of documentary on something I don't understand. I picture him as spending his time reading thick books and/or hunting. Go figure...

----------


## Suzanimal

What happened to Cassidy in Preacher? Did Preacher send him to hell, too?

----------


## osan

> Well, that's surprising...
> I can't imagine osan binge watching anything except of some sort of documentary on something I don't understand. I picture him as spending his time reading thick books and/or hunting. Go figure...


This is a rare thing for me, but once in a while I get a hare...

----------


## Carlybee

> This is a rare thing for me, but once in a while I get a hare...


A hare?

----------


## presence

I'm working my way through the seasons of "Alaskan Bush People" 

I dig it.  Vibes well with my try not to leave dirt road mentality.


Over the past few months I've also worked through all episodes of "Alone", "Naked and Afraid", "Forged in Fire", "Iron &Fire"

I do an episode a night before bed.  The hype and repeat sucks... but I learn to tune it out and search for the tidbits of wisdom I'm after.

----------


## osan

> A hare?



Yeah.  You know... a hare up one's ass?

----------


## CPUd

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2401256/...r/rm1313870848

This is being billed as "HBO's apology for True Detective season 2", but it is actually HBO's reward to James Gandolfini for his work on "The Sopranos".  The show was put on hold for a while after he died.  He would have played the character that is now played by John Turturro.

Even if you don't know the premise, it is clear in the first part of episode 1 what is getting ready to happen, but there is a lot of tension in the way it happened, and it gives the audience a good look at the characters.

----------


## opal

I'm not watching much.. KAT is down.. the guberment has fingers into Poland.. kick ass torrents alleged owner has been nabbed and the US is in extradition mode.. grumble, whine, bitch moan complain...

----------


## Theocrat



----------


## Lucille

Love Preacher!

A friend told me to watch Stranger Things on netflix, if only because it totally nails the 80s.  I'm going to give it a try today.  She also recommended Masters of Sex awhile back and I'm on S2.  I like it!  I had zero sympathy for Masters until "Fight," but the hermaphrodite baby sl haunted me for days.

Penny Dreadful ended well, though I'll miss it.  I'm reading the very short and far too expensive comics to soften the blow.

----------


## Lucille

Just a Preacher heads-up.  We've had Sirius/XM Outlaw Country playing today, and they've been pushing a fourth hour W. Earl Brown Preacher special.  It hasn't started yet!  After one promo they played this:




(This is my go-to karaoke song.)

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Everyone should read the Preacher comics before the show. I haven't seen the series, but I doubt that any TV show could match the absolutely insane, gleeful, debauched ,psycho-sexual violence of the source material.

Also:
The Last Kingdom>>>>>>Game of Throne's most recent season>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vikings.
Mr. Robot is excellent, despite the plebe-tier "muh democracy!" social commentary
Stranger Things is a ripping good time.

----------


## oyarde

Blues Brothers

----------


## Danke

Oyarde.

----------


## CPUd

Chapter 3 (The Night Of) reveals a new character:



His character here is similar to Omar in the Wire, if Omar were hetero and not so high strung.  One of the writers for the show used to write for The Wire, and it's obvious some of the dialogue has a similar style.  The guy who played Bodie is also in this show, he essentially plays that same character.  Chapter 4 we find out if they are serving the honey nut in Rikers.

----------


## Lucille

What I will probably watch.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/C...kend-links-41/




> Oh wow. Did you know about this? Anybody seen it? Nathan Fillion and Alan Tudyk have a new series that plays on their roles in the late, much-lamented, still grand-and-gloriously freedomista Firefly.


No, I did not, and have not!




> Wray Nerely is a struggling actor who starred as a spaceship pilot on Spectrum, a cult classic science fiction series. He navigates the odd people and incidents he encounters along the way while learning to love the fans he has.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4642170/




Heh.

----------


## navy-vet

Ripper Street is back. Rumor has Reed returning.

----------


## Origanalist

Just watched Skyline, space elevator stuff.

----------


## Carlybee

> Everyone should read the Preacher comics before the show. I haven't seen the series, but I doubt that any TV show could match the absolutely insane, gleeful, debauched ,psycho-sexual violence of the source material.
> 
> Also:
> The Last Kingdom>>>>>>Game of Throne's most recent season>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vikings.
> Mr. Robot is excellent, despite the plebe-tier "muh democracy!" social commentary
> Stranger Things is a ripping good time.


I watched Stranger Things..now a few episodes into Mr.Robot. Could've lived without the guy on guy sex scene that I wasn't expecting.

----------


## opal

Is anyone else watching Braindead?  Laugh your ass off funny

----------


## CPUd

If you ever wanted to know how a ref could get ejected from a game, you will see in this series.

About 2/3 of the starters have the talent to play FBS Top 25, if it weren't for their problems off the field or in the classroom.

That coach though.  He is entertaining to watch, but damn.  His main assistant and the offensive coordinator are better coaches than he is.

----------


## Lucille

Loved Stranger Things, despite Ryder chewing up the scenery.

----------


## Carlybee

> Loved Stranger Things, despite Ryder chewing up the scenery.



Oh yeah she way overacted. That oldest son could play a younger version of Darryl on TWD.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Loved Stranger Things, despite Ryder chewing up the scenery.


I didn't think she was very good in the show. The only movie I ever liked her in was Heathers.




> Oh yeah she way overacted. That oldest son could play a younger version of Darryl on TWD.


Totally. I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## Lucille

> Oh yeah she way overacted. That oldest son could play a younger version of Darryl on TWD.





> I didn't think she was very good in the show. The only movie I ever liked her in was Heathers.
> 
> Totally. I was thinking the same thing.


She took me out of every scene she was in!  I've liked her in a lot of movies, but she was really bad.  I was wondering if she had been doing stage plays or something, since an actor needs to be more exaggerated on stage.

----------


## jllundqu

> Rewatched all the Preachers and I'm still lost but, damn, I love that vampire. I don't know what Tulip's thinking, I'd totally go for Cassidy over Preacher.


Where can I watch Preacher?  Netflix/Hulu/Amazon/?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Where can I watch Preacher?  Netflix/Hulu/Amazon/?


http://www.amc.com/shows/preacher

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm going to go see Suicide Squad tomorrow. The reviews haven't been very good but I gotta see it.

It looks like a hell of a lot of fun to me.

----------


## navy-vet

> She took me out of every scene she was in!  I've liked her in a lot of movies, but she was really bad.  I was wondering if she had been doing stage plays or something, since an actor needs to be more exaggerated on stage.


I think the stealing thing put her career into a nose dive for awhile....or was that someone else? hmmm

----------


## CPUd

> I think the stealing thing put her career into a nose dive for awhile....or was that someone else? hmmm


She was a klepto when she was younger.  Around the same time she split up with Johnny Depp.

----------


## oyarde

The Revenant .

----------


## timosman



----------


## phill4paul

> The Revenant .


  Good movie. Something me and the missus want to rent again. Rarely do we do that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm going to go see Suicide Squad tomorrow. The reviews haven't been very good but I gotta see it.
> 
> It looks like a hell of a lot of fun to me.


Went to see it tonight and it was awesome. I feel sick, though. Movie theater popcorn is irresistibly disgusting. I think they sprinkle crack on that $#@! because I don't even like it but I can't stop eating it.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

I DVRed a movie I'd never heard of and it turned out to be entertaining, as hell. It's called _What We Do In The Shadows_ and it has an interesting backstory - it was funded by Kickstarter. Kinda neat.

----------


## euphemia

The Olympics.  Duh.  $1200 apiece for leotards and they can't get them to fit in the seat. 

Michael Phelps ripped his cap apart right before he anchored the relay.  It's not his lucky cap any more.

----------


## Carlybee

> The Olympics.  Duh.  $1200 apiece for leotards and they can't get them to fit in the seat. 
> 
> Michael Phelps ripped his cap apart right before he anchored the relay.  It's not his lucky cap any more.



I thought the same thing about the leotards.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

The Blacklist on Netflix. So far, it's kind of good. I like James Spader. I had a teenage crush on him. Bought all the Teen Beat magazines he was on the cover of.

----------


## AuH20

Everyone is raving about this show on netflix. I haven't seen it yet.

----------


## Carlybee

> Everyone is raving about this show on netflix. I haven't seen it yet.


I binge watched it and liked it.

----------


## dannno

> Mr. Robot is excellent, despite the plebe-tier "muh democracy!" social commentary
> .


Lol.. this was the USA show with the gay sex scene... I didn't know it was until the scene came on, it's a really good show so far tho.. it's about a hacker, and there is a group eerily similar to Anonymous.

----------


## CPUd

> Lol.. this was the USA show with the gay sex scene... I didn't know it was until the scene came on, it's a really good show so far tho.. it's about a hacker, and there is a group eerily similar to Anonymous.


LOL wait till you see what he does when he meets his boss's wife.  And the homeless guy.

----------


## Suzanimal

Jim Gaffigan Obsessed

----------


## Occam's Banana

Just saw the pilot for the new series "reboot" of _The Tick_.

It's a bit darker and more "serious" than one might expect.

Amazon hasn't decided yet whether it will pick up the series.

Here's a clip ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN5ZhMHslN8

----------


## Lucille

The first movie was awesome.  They built up so much tension fighting all the time.  The last shot still haunts me.

The sequel sucked.

This one looks pretty good.

It's back! Blair Witch sequel's claustrophobia-inducing trailer shows camping trip gone terrifyingly wrong
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz4IXzw9Lal

----------


## Suzanimal

> The first movie was awesome.  They built up so much tension fighting all the time.  The last shot still haunts me.
> 
> The sequel sucked.
> 
> This one looks pretty good.
> 
> It's back! Blair Witch sequel's claustrophobia-inducing trailer shows camping trip gone terrifyingly wrong
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz4IXzw9Lal


I have to find a copy of the parody my nephew made of that movie when he was a kid. He called it the _Scary Witch Project_ and I had a cameo in it. I could've been the star but I had a date that night and had to go home and get the sticks out of my hair and the dirt off my face.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just saw the pilot for the new series "reboot" of _The Tick_.
> 
> It's a bit darker and more "serious" than one might expect.
> 
> Amazon hasn't decided yet whether it will pick up the series.
> 
> Here's a clip ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN5ZhMHslN8


I love the Tick! Best superhero ever!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I love the Tick! Best superhero ever!


FOX cancelled the first live-action series after 9 episodes were produced. They did the same thing to _Firefly_ a year later. $#@!s.

I loved Patrick Warburton's Tick.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoSsmW8Dsi4



I've heard he might be involved as a producer on the new series.

The new guy has some big blue tights to fill ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> FOX cancelled the first live-action series after 9 episodes were produced. They did the same thing to _Firefly_ a year later. $#@!s.
> 
> I loved Patrick Warburton's Tick.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoSsmW8Dsi4
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard he might be involved as a producer on the new series.
> ...


He was great.  I love Patrick Warburton's everything.

I still chuckle every time I see an 8 ball jacket.

----------


## CPUd

> FOX cancelled the first live-action series after 9 episodes were produced. They did the same thing to _Firefly_ a year later. $#@!s.
> 
> I loved Patrick Warburton's Tick.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoSsmW8Dsi4
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard he might be involved as a producer on the new series.
> ...


Wasn't there also an animated series?  I seem to remember seeing promos maybe as far back as 15 or 20 years ago.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Wasn't there also an animated series?  I seem to remember seeing promos maybe as far back as 15 or 20 years ago.


Yes. Back in the first half of the '90s. It ran for two or three seasons, I think.

This new one will be the third Tick series, and the second live-action one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkmzTIimu9s

----------


## Occam's Banana

> He was great.  I love Patrick Warburton's everything.


In that case, you might enjoy certain scenes near the end of _Big Trouble_.

If you haven't already seen it. Or even if you have.

(It's got a high-on-toad-toxin Stanley Tucci in there, too ...)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFz8ZrsPOS4

----------


## Suzanimal

> FOX cancelled the first live-action series after 9 episodes were produced. They did the same thing to _Firefly_ a year later. $#@!s.
> 
> I loved Patrick Warburton's Tick.
> 
> I've heard he might be involved as a producer on the new series.
> 
> The new guy has some big blue tights to fill ...


I also loved the show _Get a Life_. It only lasted a few seasons, too. I just checked and that was also Fox - those bastards! I think I may have been one the 10's of fans because no else I know ever heard of the show.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## CPUd

Immediately after _Breaking Bad_, he did the _Godzilla_ movie, then jumped onto a stage production of this:



Not so sure of the historical accuracy of the wider scope (they do recreate some Oval Office meetings and phone calls that were recorded on tape), but that's not really what it is about.  He does a very good job of capturing LBJ's mannerisms (the "close talker" scenes and the $#@!ter scene was great).

----------


## lilymc



----------


## oyarde

Last night I watched some movie I never heard of called Inherent Vice . It was weird , I would not suggest it .

----------


## Lucille

> Last night I watched some movie I never heard of called Inherent Vice . It was weird , I would not suggest it .


I would!  It is hard to follow, but watch it become a cult classic.  Paul Thomas Anderson is a genius.




Cancelled due to abysmal ratings.



^ Documentary Now! S2 started last Wed., and it's on the TiVo waiting for us to watch it.




Bill Hader is also a genius.

----------


## CPUd

2nd episode aired last night.  It is based on the 70's books by Max Allan Collins.  It is bad ass:

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

So I've been watching _Blacklist_ and in my earlier review, I said it was good but, damn, it's gotten stupid. All these rich powerful folks and none of them can keep up with their kids. WTF? Everyone seems to know but nobody's saying who the parents are for safety reasons - worst kept secrets in organized crime. It's like an underworld version of Maury Povich.

----------


## Lucille

We haven't watched Survivor for years and years, but since it's Millennials vs. Xers, we decided to check it out.  DH also took a few survival classes with our boys this summer, so he'll enjoy judging them all harshly.

TEAM GEN-X

----------


## Suzanimal

> We haven't watched Survivor for years and years, but since it's Millennials vs. Xers, we decided to check it out.  DH also took a few survival classes with our boys this summer, so he'll enjoy judging them all harshly.
> 
> TEAM GEN-X


I haven't watched it in years, either but that sounds fun. I might have to get back into it. Team Gen-X!

----------


## Carlybee

I binge watched The Good Wife..had never seen it.

----------


## navy-vet

Tyrant is pretty cool.

----------


## Lucille

We like Tyrant.  Haven't watched S3 yet, but I read that was the last season.

Dammit!  American Horror Story has not been recording, since TiVo lists them by their season title (or in this case "AHS: 6") rather than just AHS.  SMH.

----------


## navy-vet

American Horror is pretty good too. We like Cuba.

----------


## Lucille

> American Horror is pretty good too. We like Cuba.


Watched ep 1 last night.  I like it!  Funny how Marcia Clark and OJ are married!

----------


## Noob



----------


## CPUd

Westworld is legit.

----------


## opal

Has anyone else started watching Designated Survivor?  I'm liking it .. and feel like I need to have the full line of succession in front of me.

----------


## Carlybee

Thank goodness for Netflix. Because having no cable sucks.

----------


## erowe1

Just started Luke Cage. I'm liking it so far.

A lot of the Trump supporters here won't like it because the lead character and most of the rest of the cast are black. But for those who aren't bothered by that, if they like super hero stuff, it's a good show.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just started Luke Cage. I'm liking it so far.
> 
> A lot of the Trump supporters here won't like it because the lead character and most of the rest of the cast are black. But for those who aren't bothered by that, if they like super hero stuff, it's a good show.


We're watching it, too. I've only seen the first two episodes but I like it so far.

----------


## navy-vet

> Has anyone else started watching Designated Survivor?  I'm liking it .. and feel like I need to have the full line of succession in front of me.


Yep, we like it too. Also started Aftermath the other night. It is worth a second episode here. Seems to have an end of days theme. I find that sort of refreshing for a change.

----------


## navy-vet

> Just started Luke Cage. I'm liking it so far.
> 
> A lot of the Trump supporters here won't like it because the lead character and most of the rest of the cast are black. But for those who aren't bothered by that, if they like super hero stuff, it's a good show.


We liked him in Jessica Jones and we like him in this. It appears to be a prelude to his appearance in JJ to me.

----------


## navy-vet

> We liked him in Jessica Jones and we like him in this. It appears to be a prelude to his appearance in JJ to me.


And why do you think that Trump supporters are racists? Because Hillary said so?

----------


## navy-vet

> And why do you think that Trump supporters are racists? Because Hillary said so?


I know several who don't like her and are Trump supporters because they love their guns and their Bibles, and they are as far from being racists as you can be.

----------


## erowe1

> We liked him in Jessica Jones and we like him in this. It appears to be a prelude to his appearance in JJ to me.


It is. But it's also a prelude to Iron Fist, and to a Defenders series that will bring Dare Devil, Jessica Jones, Iron Fist, Luke Cage, and Punisher all together as a team.

----------


## erowe1

> And why do you think that Trump supporters are racists? Because Hillary said so?


That's the whole point of supporting Trump. I wasn't aware that Hillary had said that too.

----------


## erowe1

> I know several who don't like her and are Trump supporters because they love their guns and their Bibles, and they are as far from being racists as you can be.


Then they must not know that Trump wants to take away their guns and Bibles.

It's possible that they're not as far from being racists as they let on.

----------


## navy-vet

Naw, they KNOW she wants their guns but he MIGHT not and that's the one they are taking their chances with.

The southern democrats around here invented racism.

----------


## navy-vet

I guess they feel justified in going after him if he renigs, whereas she, is what she is. If you know what I mean?

----------


## opal

> Yep, we like it too. Also started Aftermath the other night. It is worth a second episode here. Seems to have an end of days theme. I find that sort of refreshing for a change.


I got that one .. haven't watched it yet.  We like the NCIS shows.. even though sometimes I need to shower the propaganda off after watching.

----------


## oyarde

Some weird movie with Richard Gere as a homeless guy . Not very good really . Time out of mind .

----------


## CPUd

> It is. But it's also a prelude to Iron Fist, and to a Defenders series that will bring Dare Devil, Jessica Jones, Iron Fist, Luke Cage, and Punisher all together as a team.


Netflix is making a dedicated Punisher show, because Jon Bernthal played him so well in the last season of Daredevil.

----------


## opal

> Yep, we like it too. Also started Aftermath the other night. It is worth a second episode here. Seems to have an end of days theme. I find that sort of refreshing for a change.


ok.. caught up on this one.  I watched 1 and 2 tonight.. about half way through 2, I started to wonder if it was going to get me to ep 3 - the last 2 minutes BAM! I'm in!

----------


## Lucille

Finally finished Preacher.  Love it.  So glad it was renewed.

Started The Night Of .  Very stressful, but very good!  Bill Camp is excellent.

----------


## CPUd

> Finally finished Preacher.  Love it.  So glad it was renewed.
> 
> Started The Night Of .  Very stressful, but very good!  Bill Camp is excellent.


The Night Of ending is good, but even for those who might not have liked it, the last 30 seconds are totally worth it.

----------


## timosman



----------


## specsaregood

> Ya, sorry. Black Mirror. Haven't made it to three yet but will pretty soon. This seems to be more than a couple notches above the standard mind numbingly stupid fare.


Netflix just released a season 3 of this as a Netflix original.
https://www.netflix.com/title/70264888

----------


## CPUd

Goliath is pretty good.  It is another lawyer show by David E. Kelley, released on Amazon.  This is important because it allows Billy Bob Thornton and his costars the full use of the language.  Fairly well written and interesting characters who work well together.  It is only 8 episodes, a lot of stuff crammed into the last episode that could have been better expanded to 10.

----------


## specsaregood

> Netflix just released a season 3 of this as a Netflix original.
> https://www.netflix.com/title/70264888


LOL, the first episode of the new season of black mirror does NOT disappoint.

----------


## CPUd

> LOL, the first episode of the new season of black mirror does NOT disappoint.


I know it says it's an anthology, but is there any connection from one season to the next that would be missed by starting at season 3?  I remember watching the first episode of season 1, it was definitely unforgettable.

----------


## specsaregood

> I know it says it's an anthology, but is there any connection from one season to the next that would be missed by starting at season 3?  I remember watching the first episode of season 1, it was definitely unforgettable.


Nope, every episode is unrelated.   Feel free to start on season 3, episode 1 was great.

----------


## CPUd

> Nope, every episode is unrelated.   Feel free to start on season 3, episode 1 was great.


I like this show.  For every good use of technology, it demonstrates an equally bad use.  A couple of the new episodes are Americanized, and I think all of the new ones feature a known actor.  I watched some more of the older ones, so far I like "Fifteen Million Merits" the best (he even uses the glass shard from the title), it's a lot like "Nosedive".  "San Junipero", also very good.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

Bates Motel. I'm slow.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched South Park tonight but dozed off about halfway through. I can't wait to find out if Gerald got exposed as Skankhunt42.

----------


## CPUd

Rectify is back, but I think it is only 4 final episodes.  The first one is with Daniel in the halfway house.  He finally breaks down, not like people thought he did in previous seasons, but for real.


Also there's this, very similar to The Borgias:






Awkward pause:






Spoiler:

* *

----------


## Occam's Banana

LMAO




> Awkward pause:

----------


## Suzanimal

I saw Dr Strange tonight. I liked it. I thought Sherlock was a great Dr Strange. And I tried a new theater and it's almost perfect - they have recliners (!!!!), reserved seats (my son made the reservation and we were front row, center - I don't know what it is about that kid and the front row.), and a BAR!!! If they rented snuggies and pillows, it would be perfect. Why are movie theaters so frickin' cold?

----------


## Carlybee

Just finished the last season of The Fall. Creepy psychological thriller series.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been watching Black Mirror. It reminds me of The Twilight Zone. I love it because I'm not good at keeping up with shows and since it's different every week, I don't miss anything. The only show I've been able to stick with is Vikings. Probably because they're hawt but I even thought it was getting a little dumb last season.

Black Mirror is on Netflix, btw.

----------


## Suzanimal

People of Earth

I came across it by accident and I just love it. 

You can watch episodes here.




> Just because you’re paranoid doesn’t mean they aren’t after you.
> 
> That tongue-in-cheek adage is practically the guiding principle of People of Earth, the new TBS series executive produced by Conan O’Brien and Greg Daniels of The Office, starring Wyatt Cenac as a journalist who becomes entangled with the members of a support group for alien abductees. Actually, you’re not supposed to call them abductees. You should refer to them as “experiencers.” “Calling someone an abductee is a lot like slut shaming,” one of the members of StarCrossed, that support group, tells Cenac’s character Ozzie. Duly noted.
> 
> What’s also notable about this comedy, which is more clever and thought-provoking than it is gut-busting, is its focus on the notion that there’s something not quite right about our world and it’s making some folks unstable. Although, to be fair, some of them only needed the gentlest poke of a finger to be flung off the proverbial ledge. Like certain episodes of Black Mirror and, to an even greater extent, the recently canceled Braindead, which also dabbled in the extraterrestrial, People of Earth simultaneously speaks to how mental or emotional struggles can lead to institutional mistrust, while confirming that such mistrust may be completely founded.
> 
> There are indeed aliens among us and some aliens really do kidnap humans and those weird, occasionally bulbous-headed beings may not have the truest of aims. People of Earth confirms all of this in the first episode, which debuted, along with episode two, on Halloween night and can now be streamed on the TBS website. But the pilot and subsequent installments also reveal that the individuals who regularly gather in a Beacon, New York, church to discuss their alien encounters are dealing with plenty of non-E.T.-related problems, including aborted career paths and failed marriages that may or may not have gone sour because of all that little green man talk.
> 
> ...


http://www.vulture.com/2016/11/peopl...-is-funny.html

----------


## osan

This is cute.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

Dirk Gently

I have no idea what's going on but it's a fun ride.

----------


## youngbuck

A few movies over the past couple months:

Battle for Sevastopol
Land of Mine
ARQ
Hunt for the Wilderpeople
The Siege of Jadotville
The Man from Nowhere

All of them were decent.

----------


## Suzanimal

Still watching Black Mirror. I've been watching an episode or two a week but I think I'm getting hooked. I watched season 2 episode 3 - The Waldo Moment and it was very thought provoking. I'm not sure I get the ending, though. If anyone else has seen it, fill me in.

Here's a teaser. If you want to see the whole thing, it's on Netflix.





Edited to add: The main politician guy mentions the roads and it doesn't matter if you're never seen a previos episode, they're all different. It reminds me of The Twilight Zone. Also, the episode right after this one is about a PUA gone wrong - might be of interest to @dannno.

----------


## CPUd

> Still watching Black Mirror. I've been watching an episode or two a week but I think I'm getting hooked. I watched season 2 episode 3 - The Waldo Moment and it was very thought provoking. I'm not sure I get the ending, though. If anyone else has seen it, fill me in.
> 
> Here's a teaser. If you want to see the whole thing, it's on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: The main politician guy mentions the roads and it doesn't matter if you're never seen a previos episode, they're all different. It reminds me of The Twilight Zone. Also, the episode right after this one is about a PUA gone wrong - might be of interest to @dannno.


Waldo is used by the CIA for controlled opposition, so they can use it for bloodless regime change.

----------


## Carlybee

Finished "The Crown".

----------


## Lucille

Westworld.  It is great.




They say S2 might not start until 2018, which is ridiculous.  On the bright side, I was afraid that HBO wouldn't do the Deadwood movie because Westworld is so popular, but since it won't be back for over a year, I still have hope.

----------


## Suzanimal

Putty...

----------


## Suzanimal

I finished watching all the Black Mirror episodes on Netflix. Some I enjoyed, some were awful. I like those kinds of shows, though and plan to keep watching when new episodes come out.

I watched a few episodes of White Collar on Netflix. It seems kind of dumb. I don't think it's for me.

I'm loving People of Earth. Until Vikings comes back, it's my favorite show.

----------


## Suzanimal

> _The OA_ is another Netflix series, and it's legit.  If you know Brit Marling's work, this is along the same lines, but with better budget.
> 
> _The Man in the High Castle_ season 2 also out this weekend.


I just started watching The OA. I'm on the fourth episode - when do we find out what OA stands for.

Here's my guess


* *




Original Angel

----------


## CPUd

> I just started watching The OA. I'm on the fourth episode - when do we find out what OA stands for.
> 
> Here's my guess
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's right.  I think she says it in episode 6 or 7, definitely in 8.

----------


## timosman



----------


## navy-vet

> I just started watching The OA. I'm on the fourth episode - when do we find out what OA stands for.
> 
> Here's my guess
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here

----------


## CaseyJones

just rewatched Sing Street




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3544112/

lot of good original music with an 80s sound
just nominated for a golden globe

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm gonna go take a piss.

----------


## Suzanimal

Finished watching The OA and have no idea what happened. o_O

----------


## CPUd

> Finished watching The OA and have no idea what happened. o_O


It made me add a #3 to this list:

when in a building with an active shooter,
 1) GTFO if possible
 2) hit the floor
 3) find 4 flexible people to do insane choreographed dance that confuses shooter

----------


## Suzanimal

> It made me add a #3 to this list:
> 
> when in a building with an active shooter,
>  1) GTFO if possible
>  2) hit the floor
>  3) *find 4 flexible people to do insane choreographed dance that confuses shooter*


LOL! The dancing in that show is stupid as hell.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## follybind



----------


## Carlybee

Caught up with Vikings

----------


## euphemia

The Chick-fil-a Peach Bowl.  Duh.

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.netflix.com/watch/801364...cd84cff812f7ff

----------


## Natural Citizen

I should probably try out Netflix. Seem like there's a lot of stuff on it.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

> I should probably try out Netflix. Seem like there's a lot of stuff on it.


It's great. I didn't have anything but Netflix for years and I had two kids in the house. I only ever got Dish back because my parents moved in and they wanted it. I just convinced my mom to let me get rid of again. I suspect she's only letting it go because I told her she was going to have to start paying for it because anything we watch is on Netflix, Amazon, or Hulu. Why should I pay 100.00 a month for tv I rarely watch? And she watches less than I do.

I am considering adding HBO to my Roku channels since I'm getting rid of Dish, though. I think it's around 10.00 a month.

----------


## Origanalist

> I should probably try out Netflix. Seem like there's a lot of stuff on it.


We get one alphabet channel on the antenna plus a few others like Antenna TV etc. plus I pay 10.00 a month for the netflix. It's plenty, even for the tv watcher (not me).

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been sick this week and binge watched a show on Netflix. It's called The Last Something or other (I can't even remember - maybe King?) but it was about Vikings and I love me some Vikings. I didn't think the main cator was very good and some parts are pretty hokey but I was entertained in my NyQuil induced state.

----------


## euphemia

The Fiesta Bowl.  Duh.

----------


## BamaAla

> The Chick-fil-a Peach Bowl.  Duh.


Roll Tide!

The wife and I are re-watching shows as of late. We re-watched Breaking Bad over the last few weeks and now we are in Season 6 of Weeds.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

The Magicians on Netflix. it's kinda like a college Harry Potter series. The lead guy is annoying, though. He constantly acts confused and disoriented. The actor is either on drugs or overplaying the part. 

I got rid of Dish Network. YAY! When I called, the man asked why I was cancelling service and I told him because we didn't want it anymore. Apparently, that wasn't a good enough answer because he kept asking why...Why... WHy....WHY I was cancelling? He was very dramatic. We went round and round for 10 minutes until I finally told him that I wasn't going to tell him why, lol.

----------


## osan

> The Magicians on Netflix. it's kinda like a college Harry Potter series. The lead guy is annoying, though. He constantly acts confused and disoriented. The actor is either on drugs or overplaying the part. 
> 
> I got rid of Dish Network. YAY! When I called, the man asked why I was cancelling service and I told him because we didn't want it anymore. Apparently, that wasn't a good enough answer because he kept asking why...Why... WHy....WHY I was cancelling? He was very dramatic. We went round and round for 10 minutes until I finally told him that I wasn't going to tell him why, lol.


You spent 10 full minutes on the phone with a TV sales person?  Dunno whether to hand it to you for tolerance or stupidity.  I'm out in under 60 seconds with such things, making it plain as day that the call is recorded, this is what I want, and have a pleasant day.

That nonsense aside, I binge-watched a Netflix series called "Travelers".  I never watch TV series as they all suck IMO, but for some odd reason I decided to do so this one time.  The description sounded somewhat stupid and figured I'd be done in under one episode.  Au contraire.  I will not say it was spectacular, but it was pretty good.  It raises a lot of interesting questions about the notions of time travel, and all that sort of thing.  I won't give any spoilers, so if you're that interested, go watch.  I will alert you that the first episode starts off slowly, but by the end there was just enough for me to say "what the hell" and go to the next.  It gets better.  The implications of it all are actually handled very well in terms of the tech, cause and effect, etc.  I think that is what I liked about it.  All manner of interesting questions arise.

I still despise television and I still want a divorce for having brought the devil back into the house.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You spent 10 full minutes on the phone with a TV sales person?  Dunno whether to hand it to you for *tolerance or stupidity*.  I'm out in under 60 seconds with such things, making it plain as day that the call is recorded, this is what I want, and have a pleasant day.


Both.  I was actually calling them whilst I was waiting for everyone else to get ready to go and had time to kill. Plus, he was entertaining and I was having fun trolling him. I thought it was so bizarre that he was so flippin' dramatic. And he went on to say that I had never been late on one one payment so I must've enjoyed the service. Lol, it was on autopay. My prompt payments had nothing to do with my satisfaction with their service. 




> That nonsense aside, I binge-watched a Netflix series called "Travelers". I never watch TV series as they all suck IMO, but for some odd reason I decided to do so this one time.  The description sounded somewhat stupid and figured I'd be done in under one episode.  Au contraire.  I will not say it was spectacular, but it was pretty good.  It raises a lot of interesting questions about the notions of time travel, and all that sort of thing.  I won't give any spoilers, so if you're that interested, go watch.  I will alert you that the first episode starts off slowly, but by the end there was just enough for me to say "what the hell" and go to the next.  It gets better.  The implications of it all are actually handled very well in terms of the tech, cause and effect, etc.  I think that is what I liked about it.  All manner of interesting questions arise.


Mr Animal wants to watch that one. Honestly, I only care about one or two shows (Vikings and People of Earth). I only ever watch anything else if I'm sick or if Mr Animal makes me. He thinks we're doing something together if we're watching tv. o_O I don't really consider tv watching doing something together. 





> I still despise television and I still want a divorce for having brought the devil back into the house.


I don't mind the Netflix but I don't want the cable back in the house. I never had cable until I married Mr Animal and then he got mad at me because I had it cut off after getting mad at Comcast for charging us for a premium channel we weren't getting. We argued about it for years but I won because he knew it was not good for the kids. That was my argument - it's for the children, lol. When my parents moved in, I got it back for my dad. He had a stroke and liked watching the old shows and keeping up with the news. He also became obsessed with that bald guy on the Weather Channel for some reason. Anyway, my contract was up and my mom rarely watches it so it's not a big deal. My kids watch it less than I do and I think that has to with the fact that we never really sat around in front of the tv much. Number one son watches something about once a month and number two son watches two shows a week - Gotham and Lucifer with Mr Animal. On a side note, I (and other moms) noticed that my kids never asked for anything in stores - like toys and crap like that. They liked legos but they weren't into everything that came down the pike like their friends. I contribute that to the fact that they didn't sit around watching commercials all day.

----------


## CPUd

Vikings finally went there.  5 episodes left in season 4 and they are almost done filming another 20 for season 5.

----------


## osan

> Both.  I was actually calling them whilst I was waiting for everyone else to get ready to go and had time to kill. Plus, he was entertaining and I was having fun trolling him. I thought it was so bizarre that he was so flippin' dramatic. And he went on to say that I had never been late on one one payment so I must've enjoyed the service. Lol, it was on autopay. My prompt payments had nothing to do with my satisfaction with their service.


  Desperate times call for desperate measures at the satellite company, mesupposes.




> Mr Animal wants to watch that one.


Methinks he will not be disappointed.  There are one or two fundamental technical issues that come up, one of them endlessly important to credibility in a sense, but most people will not pick up on it.  It would be subtle to the average man, but I will not raise it now unless you want to know what it is specifically, perhaps to look for it yourselves.  Otherwise, I liked it.  The mix of characters and the realities of what is purported to have happened is interesting and in some ways thought provoking.  Whoever conceived this one did their work well, and the writers are mostly good at what they do.  There are a few lines that do not fit, but they are few and fairly far between.  Of course, you have to take into account that I am a bit anal about plausibility and am a pretty strict adherent of the Clarke school of scifi, whose central principle states that good science fiction must be reasonably rooted in what was at least at one time known as plausible.  That is why Star Trek is generally such painfully terrible scifi.  "Earl Grey, hot."  <swirly noises and whispy-light> and VOYLUH! doesn't cut it with me for ten seconds because it's too much like pulling a giant hare out you 3-week old infants left nostril.  Besides, Gene Roddenberry's apparent understanding of human nature was less than bupkis.




> [Mr Animal] thinks we're doing something together if we're watching tv. o_O I don't really consider tv watching doing something together.


With plenty of people I've known, sex isn't even doing something together.  How do I know this?  Lets just say I'm one of those people to whom everyone seems to want to tell all their most intimate life details.  Wifey is even worse... she should be charging by the hour, we'd have the mortgage paid in a week... or less.




> That was my argument - it's for the children, lol.


Truly and verily I say thou art brilliant, in a slinkily eville way.




> When my parents moved in, I got it back for my dad. He had a stroke and liked watching the old shows and keeping up with the news. He also became obsessed with that bald guy on the Weather Channel for some reason.


If Crisco was involved, that's fine by me, but please please _please_ don't tell us about it.




> Anyway, my contract was up and my mom rarely watches it so it's not a big deal. My kids watch it less than I do and I think that has to with the fact that we never really sat around in front of the tv much. Number one son watches something about once a month and number two son watches two shows a week - Gotham and Lucifer with Mr Animal. On a side note, I (and other moms) noticed that my kids never asked for anything in stores - like toys and crap like that. They liked legos but they weren't into everything that came down the pike like their friends. I contribute that to the fact that they didn't sit around watching commercials all day.


Reported to CPS.

Place your hands on the circles and await further instruction.

----------


## oyarde

Oak Island

----------


## CaseyJones

> The Magicians on Netflix. it's kinda like a college Harry Potter series. The lead guy is annoying, though. He constantly acts confused and disoriented. The actor is either on drugs or overplaying the part.


no thats just the way the character is written, the books are even worse
though he is far to old for the part

----------


## Suzanimal

> no thats just the way the character is written, the books are even worse
> though he is far to old for the part


Oh, geez...I was hoping the confusion would wear off at some point since I'm only a few episodes into the show.

----------


## tommyrp12

By chance I found this playing. It's still a ok flick after all these years.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Man in the High Castle

----------


## specsaregood

http://www.unilad.co.uk/video/guy-ge...-fcking-grim/?

"that could gag a maggot"

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

> http://www.unilad.co.uk/video/guy-ge...-fcking-grim/?
> 
> "that could gag a maggot"


I love to watch the pimple popper videos.

----------


## Suzanimal

Versailles on Netflix. It's dumb and gay.

Here's how we ended up watching it...

Mr Animal: Come watch something with me. I'll let you pick.
*Mr Animal scrolling*
Me: Hey, what about Versailles (I pronounced it Ver-sally  - I know the correct pronunciation, btw)
Mr Animal *looking at me like I'm a tard*: What did you just say?
Me: Ver-sally? *looking innocent*
Mr Animal *rubbing his eyes and shaking his head*: Oh my God...
Me *looking confused*: What? Did I say it wrong? Is it Versace?
Mr Animal *starts show*: I give up.


The best part of the show was all the ways I could mispronounce Versailles to aggravate poor Mr Animal.

----------


## Suzanimal

My mission tomorrow is to buy an antenna. We don't get any local channels with our tv and Mr Animal wants to be able to check on sports. He watches sports all day at work, you'd think he gets enough of it. Anyway, he told me to go buy an antenna tomorrow.

We're in the country so I think I'll need a strong one. Any suggestions? I'm going to Best Buy because I have $5.00 coupon and their prices seemed the same as Walmart and they had more selection.

----------


## tommyrp12

Just started watching Colony.

----------


## CPUd

> Just started watching Colony.


Just in time for season 2.

----------


## CPUd

> Just in time for season 2.


Was actually not bad.  Most of the episode was a prequel to season 1, and almost sorta shows one of the hosts.

----------


## Carlybee

Hey y'all just an fyi, there's a Netflix scam out there where they try to steal your cc number.

----------


## oyarde

Blues Brothers

----------


## navy-vet

[QUOTE=CPUd;6397080]Just in time for season 2.[/QUOTE
meh

----------


## Suzanimal

I bought an antenna and it didn't work. Back to the drawing board...

Oh, and Dish Network sent me boxes with instructions for sending back my equipment and they want me to climb up on the roof and take a part off the dish.  $#@! that, I stuck a note in the box telling them to come and get the damn thing if they want it back so bad.

----------


## CPUd

Tom Hardy.   All you need to know.

----------


## Carlybee

> Blues Brothers


We got it on bluray a while back and watched it. Love that movie.

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, everything I've picked to watch lately ends up with men kissing. Mr Animal is about ready to ban me from the picking (I'm already banned from being the rcc - remote control coordinator). 

The crazy thing is, the men kissing didn't even go with the story. It's like it was just kind of thrown in there to get me in trouble with Mr Animal. o_O

----------


## navy-vet

> Okay, everything I've picked to watch lately ends up with men kissing. Mr Animal is about ready to ban me from the picking (I'm already banned from being the rcc - remote control coordinator). 
> 
> The crazy thing is, the men kissing didn't even go with the story. It's like it was just kind of thrown in there to get me in trouble with Mr Animal. o_O


Sorry suz, but I'm with Mr Animal on this one....

----------


## Theocrat

This looks good:

----------


## CPUd

Yes.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

Continuum

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I watched The Big Lebowski again .

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Carlybee

> *The Outsiders* - 1000 strong mountaintop hill billy moonshine clan gets run off the mountain by corporate coal companies and state police; local sheriff is the oathkeeper type
> 
> *Forged in Fire* - 3 compete to make a knife in 3 hours; then 2 best compete to make a sword in 5 days
> 
> *Alaska Last Frontier* - Kitcher family on multi generation grandfathered square mile of land with extended rights to graze on public land; homesteading w/ heavy equipment and mini barges
> 
> *Alone Patagonia -* people live alone for months w/ cameras in remote south america w/ limited gear; last man out $500k
> 
> *Alaskan Bush People -* nomadic / subsistence / boating alaskan family begins a homestead on a boat access only plot of land
> ...



I always wanted to go to Patagonia

----------


## CPUd

Outsiders season 2 has started, haven't gotten into it yet.  I was kinda put off by the finale, but otherwise the first season was pretty good.

----------


## CPUd

> I know we have a few marco polo fans here. I hate to break the news but its been canceled. They wont even get a final season to wrap up the story. A real shame. The way they setup for season three it looked like it was going to be epic.


It was an awesome show, but looked kinda expensive to produce.  I bet they use that money for The Crown.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers whip Detroit .

----------


## Scrapmo

> It was an awesome show, but looked kinda expensive to produce.  I bet they use that money for The Crown.


Very expensive, 200 mil for two seasons. It never really gained much of a following, but with that much money going into it, why didnt they advertise?

Wasnt Benedict Wong awesome as THE KHAN?

----------


## CPUd

> Very expensive, 200 mil for two seasons. It never really gained much of a following, but with that much money going into it, why didnt they advertise?
> 
> Wasnt Benedict Wong awesome as THE KHAN?


Yeah, the show called for a complex character and he delivered.

----------


## Suzanimal

3:10 to Yuma

It seemed good but I fell asleep and Mr Animal won't tell me how it ended. $#@!, I made it pretty close to the end. I think he should go ahead and tell me but he never does.  I have a bunch of movies in my head with no ending because of that man.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Tom Hardy.   All you need to know.


LOL. I was going to mention Taboo. All I was going to say about it was, "Tom Hardy. Enough said." 

Also, the second season of Fortitude is airing now. It's a few episodes in. I'm not sure what to think about it yet.

I'm getting a "Twin Peaks"-ish vibe () and Stanley Tucci is gone (), but they've added Dennis Quaid (), so I'm withholding my verdict pending further developments ...

----------


## CPUd

Taboo has sort of a Black Sails vibe.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Tom Hardy.   All you need to know.


He's great in Peaky Blinders.

----------


## Carlybee

I got a chance to watch a bunch of crap while I had the flu. Watched the US vs OJ Simpson. I saw all of the original trial so there were no revelations here. I thought Cuba Gooding Jr was terribly miscast as OJ. I watched "Medici: Masters of Florence" which had the guy who played Robb Stark in GoT as the lead.

----------


## specsaregood

> Very expensive, 200 mil for two seasons. It never really gained much of a following, but with that much money going into it, why didnt they advertise?
> 
> Wasnt Benedict Wong awesome as THE KHAN?


Probably my favorite show I've watched in quite some time, including the 100eyes spinoff special.   
Btw, anybody that enjoyed it, I'd recommend giving the "Mongoliad" book series a read.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007S0EF24/

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

> I know we have a few marco polo fans here. I hate to break the news but its been canceled. They wont even get a final season to wrap up the story. A real shame. The way they setup for season three it looked like it was going to be epic.


Bummer. That was a great show.





> Probably my favorite show I've watched in quite some time, including the 100eyes spinoff special.   
> Btw, anybody that enjoyed it, I'd recommend giving the "Mongoliad" book series a read.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007S0EF24/


Oh, I loved 100eyes. I wish he had a bigger role in Marco Polo.

----------


## navy-vet

> Bummer. That was a great show.
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> 
> Oh, I loved 100eyes. I wish he had a bigger role in Marco Polo.


Absolutely!

----------


## navy-vet

Versailles on Netflix was awesome!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3830558/

----------


## navy-vet

Taboo is getting interesting.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

> Versailles on Netflix was awesome!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3830558/


HAHAHA! Mr Animal got mad at me over that show. For one, I kept pronouncing it wrong to aggravate him (Ver-Sallies, was my favorite) and then the dudes kissing sealed the deal. It was the third show in a row that I suggested that had dudes kissing. 


Bill Burr has a new special on Netflix. I thought the McDonalds part was funny but, overall, it wasn't his best work.

----------


## navy-vet

> HAHAHA! Mr Animal got mad at me over that show. For one, I kept pronouncing it wrong to aggravate him (Ver-Sallies, was my favorite) and then the dudes kissing sealed the deal. It was the third show in a row that I suggested that had dudes kissing. 
> 
> 
> Bill Burr has a new special on Netflix. I thought the McDonalds part was funny but, overall, it wasn't his best work.


Oh yeah I forgot about that part lol Except for that I thought it was pretty good.

----------


## opal

> 


Whenever I see one of these period pieces - I want to go find an abandoned castle. cheap.

----------


## tod evans

Better than MSM hands down!

----------


## timosman

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1756384

----------


## Suzanimal

Black Sails

I just started watching it and it's damn good so far. Mr Animal's just happy I suggested something that didn't have men kissing. Lately, I've had a run of bad luck suggesting shows/movies that had men kissing. There was a hot lesbian love scene but he was okay with that.

----------


## Iowa



----------


## CPUd

> Black Sails
> 
> I just started watching it and it's damn good so far. Mr Animal's just happy I suggested something that didn't have men kissing. Lately, I've had a run of bad luck suggesting shows/movies that had men kissing. There was a hot lesbian love scene but he was okay with that.


There may be some guy-on-guy action in that show.  I don't remember, but if you get to the end of season 1, you will know why.

----------


## Suzanimal

> There may be some guy-on-guy action in that show.  I don't remember, but if you get to the end of season 1, you will know why.


Gawd, I hope not. Mr Animal will never let me pick another show, ffs.

----------


## Carlybee

I watched "Frontier"...only 6 episodes.


Does anyone watch "Nashville"?

----------


## Suzanimal

> There may be some guy-on-guy action in that show.  I don't remember, but if you get to the end of season 1, you will know why.


We made it to that episode tonight and poor Mr A...lol. He was like, are you $#@!ing kidding me? I didn't warn him that there may be some guy on guy action because I like the show. Honestly, I thought it was unnecessary to the story. At least the gay dudes in Versailles made sense/seemed realistic  but a gay pirate? o_O

----------


## navy-vet

Taboo has taken a major turn. Have to wait until next season.

----------


## CPUd

> We made it to that episode tonight and poor Mr A...lol. He was like, are you $#@!ing kidding me? I didn't warn him that there may be some guy on guy action because I like the show. Honestly, I thought it was unnecessary to the story. At least the gay dudes in Versailles made sense/seemed realistic  but a gay pirate? o_O


Season 2 goes more into their backstory in London, before Capt. Flint became a pirate.  I think he might only be gay for 1 guy, and doesn't do the sex anymore after that, but I've only seen up to the middle of season 3.  If you like Charles Vane, you'll like seasons 2 and 3.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Season 2 goes more into their backstory in London, before Capt. Flint became a pirate.  I think he might only be gay for 1 guy, and doesn't do the sex anymore after that, but I've only seen up to the middle of season 3.  If you like Charles Vane, you'll like seasons 2 and 3.


That's the gay part we saw. I told Mr Animal you said he's only gay for one guy and Mr Animal said that once you start down that road, there's no turning back. He's totally cool with the hot lesbians, though. That man...

I do like him. We just started the season where Edward Teach comes back to Nassau. I can't wait to see how that plays out. 

This is really fun for us to watch together. I don't know much about pirates and I am shocked at how much Mr Animal knows. He is a walking, talking pirate wikipedia. I am so impressed and proud of muh smart husband. I've been bringing up the show in front of other people just so I can show off how smart Mr Animal is.

----------


## oyarde

Fistful of Dollars

----------


## navy-vet

Queen Victoria just wrapped up for the season. 
And Mercy Street was good.
Watch these (sorta) with wife.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Carlybee

I will be glad when Homeland and Halt and Catch Fire are back on.

----------


## CPUd

> I will be glad when Homeland and Halt and Catch Fire are back on.


Homeland started a few weeks ago.  It is different this season, there is a "non interventionist" president-elect being undermined by parts of the CIA.

----------


## Suzanimal

I hit so many chunk shots, my elbow was hurting last week. Mr Animal was no help. He just kept telling me to quit hitting it that way.o_O I'm consulting the professionals. Also, Mr Animal told me not to follow through on my swing but the pro is doing it.




> In addition to resulting in a terrible shot, hitting the ball fat can also be jarring to a golfer's hands, wrists and arms, depending on just how "fat" (how badly the club digs into the turf) the shot is.

----------


## Carlybee

> Homeland started a few weeks ago.  It is different this season, there is a "non interventionist" president-elect being undermined by parts of the CIA.



Ah shoot...I don't have Showtime so thought it was starting later.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

Producer:  "We need people to accept this film without Paul Walker.  Let's go around the room and everyone tell the craziest stunt we haven't done before, we're going to do all that $#@!"

----------


## Carlybee

Iron Fist - just started it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Nothing.  And, reading through the last page of this thread, it does not look as if I am missing. *ANYTHING*.

----------


## navy-vet

> Producer:  "We need people to accept this film without Paul Walker.  Let's go around the room and everyone tell the craziest stunt we haven't done before, we're going to do all that $#@!"


Wish he would do another Riddick....

----------


## CPUd

> Wish he would do another Riddick....


He is working on it now, called _Furya_ + a TV spinoff called _Merc City_.

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jGDfPcZ_tI

----------


## opal

binge watch a brit series called Snatch - not quite keystone cops but fun none the less

----------


## merkelstan

Yes, Minister & Yes, Prime Minister

----------


## navy-vet

> He is working on it now, called _Furya_ + a TV spinoff called _Merc City_.


That's great!

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr Animal has been watching a dumb show called Blindside on Hulu. I felt bad about not watching tv with him and now I'm regretting it and I think he is too. For some reason this show makes me speak in Chinglish. Every time there's a plot twist I say, "Sue-prise! He/she was Brindsided."  I think it's funny, the kids think it's funny, but Mr Animal is getting annoyed. He says he's gonna "Brindside" me if I don't shut up during his shows.

----------


## tod evans

> Mr Animal has been watching a dumb show called Blindside on Hulu. I felt bad about not watching tv with him and now I'm regretting it and I think he is too. For some reason this show makes me speak in Chinglish. Every time there's a plot twist I say, "Sue-prise! He/she was Brindsided."  I think it's funny, the kids think it's funny, but Mr Animal is getting annoyed. He says he's gonna "Brindside" me if I don't shut up during his shows.


Fix him some flied-lice tonight for dinner...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Fix him some flied-lice tonight for dinner...


He would be Brindsided.

----------


## Suzanimal

Iron Fist. Pretty entertaining. Oddly enough, it doesn't inspire me to speak Chinglish like Brindside. 

Anyone else think Madame Gao bears a resemblance to Jackie Chan?

----------


## fisharmor

I can't watch Iron Fist until the wife gets home.  I'm staying home with the kids while she goes to a meeting about how the Prince William Co professional firefighters are lying and railroading the volunteer force into dissolution.

So I'm watching The Omega Man.  Don't know why... never saw it before.  So far it's the least watchable of all Heston's sci-fi flicks, and that includes Beneath the Planet of the Apes.

----------


## Carlybee

> Iron Fist. Pretty entertaining. Oddly enough, it doesn't inspire me to speak Chinglish like Brindside. 
> 
> Anyone else think Madame Gao bears a resemblance to Jackie Chan?



She does! I finished it. The guy who plays Danny was Ser Loris on GoT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> She does! I finished it. The guy who plays Danny was Ser Loris on GoT.


Oh man, I can't wait to tell Mr Animal that. It kind of ruins the love scene knowing he was doing a dude in another show.

BTW, I thought he took a vow of celibacy and then a few episodes later he's porkin' Colleen. WTF? Did I miss something? Admittedly, I only half ass pay attention to tv shows so I was wondering if I missed something. I would ask Mr Animal but it annoys him when I only watch half a show and ask him to fill me in.

----------


## Carlybee

> Oh man, I can't wait to tell Mr Animal that. It kind of ruins the love scene knowing he was doing a dude in another show.
> 
> BTW, I thought he took a vow of celibacy and then a few episodes later he's porkin' Colleen. WTF? Did I miss something? Admittedly, I only half ass pay attention to tv shows so I was wondering if I missed something. I would ask Mr Animal but it annoys him when I only watch half a show and ask him to fill me in.


He took the vow at the monastery

----------


## Suzanimal

One thing that's bothering me about Iron Fist is that Colleen (a great fighter) wears hoodies to fight in. Hoodies are bad fighting clothing choice. I'm just sayin'...

----------


## navy-vet

> One thing that's bothering me about Iron Fist is that Colleen (a great fighter) wears hoodies to fight in. Hoodies are bad fighting clothing choice. I'm just sayin'...


goodpoint

----------


## navy-vet

> She does! I finished it. The guy who plays Danny was Ser Loris on GoT.


 And she does look like Jackie.

----------


## Suzanimal

I finished Iron Fist with a groan. Good grief, they're in the Himalayan Mountains at what looks like a high altitude climbing in wool sweaters and vests with no gloves or hats? 

Also, Iron Fist's poorly done highlights have been bothering me the whole show. Ku Luan (however ya spell it) needs a hairdresser stat. 

I really liked Luke Cage, Daredevil, and Gotham but I doubt I'll bother to find out what happened in Ku Luan. I don't even think I care.

----------


## Carlybee

> I finished Iron Fist with a groan. Good grief, they're in the Himalayan Mountains at what looks like a high altitude climbing in wool sweaters and vests with no gloves or hats? 
> 
> Also, Iron Fist's poorly done highlights have been bothering me the whole show. Ku Luan (however ya spell it) needs a hairdresser stat. 
> 
> I really liked Luke Cage, Daredevil, and Gotham but I doubt I'll bother to find out what happened in Ku Luan. I don't even think I care.



Have you seen Into the Badlands?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Have you seen Into the Badlands?


Nope. I only watch what Mr A want because I don't really care. Is it on Netflix or Hulu?

----------


## Carlybee

> Nope. I only watch what Mr A want because I don't really care. Is it on Netflix or Hulu?


Last season is on Netflix. New season on AMC.

----------


## timosman



----------


## DamianTV



----------


## merkelstan

Still have to recommend Yes, Minister and Yes, Prime Minister (BBC)

----------


## Suzanimal

Brindside.

There was a big Brindside in tonight's episode. This is a really dumb show, btw.

----------


## Suzanimal

T2 Trainspotting 2 is out! Yay!

I'm going to see it next week at the fancy theater with a recliner and a bar.

----------


## Iowa



----------


## timosman



----------


## Carlybee

Mises Symposium with Ron Paul live feed. Just saw Thomas Massie.

----------


## timosman



----------


## CPUd

This one is not fun to watch:

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm lookin' at RPF's but @timosman  Mr Animal is watching Daredevil.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

_Taboo
_

I watched the first two episodes awhile back but got busy and forgot about it. Well, I re watched those and just finished Episode 3 or 4 (lost track binge watching). What a great show but the incest thing is a little disturbing. o_O I hope there's an explanation for that revealed later. 




It's so good I'm tempted to "cheat" on Mr Animal with it. He hates it when I watch shows he likes when he's not home.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## euphemia

Nashville Predators v St. Louis Blues.  Preds ahead 3-1.

----------


## navy-vet

Wife pulled up Prometheus last night to refresh us, been waiting for.....like five years....

----------


## Suzanimal

I finished this season of Taboo. Dang, that was good.

Right now I'm watching a Justine Leconte fashion video on Youtube - 22 types of shoes. I think I have all of them.

----------


## navy-vet

Taboo is good too although it is ..... taboo.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Taboo is good too although it is ..... taboo.


When I complained about the half-incest, Mr A reminded me it was Taboo.

----------


## oyarde

> When I complained about the half-incest, Mr A reminded me it was Taboo.


Wasnt there a perfume named Tabu ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wasnt there a perfume named Tabu ?


I dunno. I wear _Noir_. VS cancelled it right after Christmas and I bought 6 bottles when it went on clearance. I hope I can find something else before I run out. My mom wears Beautiful. It's okay but a little loud for me. *sigh*

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wasnt there a perfume named Tabu ?


I just googled it. There is and you can buy it at Walmart for 15.00 if you're out.

----------


## oyarde

> I just googled it. There is and you can buy it at Walmart for 15.00 if you're out.


I thought I remembered seeing commercials or magazine ads for it in the 70's or something . 15 FRN's  , is that high ? LOL . They had great magazine ads in the 70's that I remember , Black Velvet ( cheap blended whiskey ) , Wild Irish Rose etc

----------


## timosman



----------


## opal

> 


nope.. still seeing Heisenberg, which would constantly distract from the flick.

----------


## timosman

> nope.. still seeing Heisenberg, which would constantly distract from the flick.


You can watch the 2007 documentary

----------


## timosman

This show is so dull and fake the audience is probably falling asleep. 
Thanks for the audience cues at least they know when to chuckle. 3.9 on IMDB

Reviews are not very flattering - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6021260/reviews

----------


## Occam's Banana

_Fargo_ and _Better Call Saul_.

Rewatching _Breaking Bad_.

----------


## Suzanimal

Legion

It's confusing and I'm 4 episodes in and still not sure I like it but I can't stop watching it for some reason. The first episode is complete nonsense, by the end of the second it's starting to make some sense, and then back to complete nonsense. I don't know the origin story of this character but my son does and says it makes sense, I just don't get it. o_O

I don't like these emotionally tortured superheroes. You're a Goddamn superhero, grow a set, ffs. If I were a, say...Wonder Woman , you think I'd be in a psych ward letting the Nazi's convince me I'm crazy? Hell no, I'd be whipping out my headband boomerang and kicking some ass.

----------


## opal

> Legion
> 
> It's confusing and I'm 4 episodes in and still not sure I like it but I can't stop watching it for some reason. The first episode is complete nonsense, by the end of the second it's starting to make some sense, and then back to complete nonsense. I don't know the origin story of this character but my son does and says it makes sense, I just don't get it. o_O
> 
> I don't like these emotionally tortured superheroes. You're a Goddamn superhero, grow a set, ffs. If I were a, say...Wonder Woman , you think I'd be in a psych ward letting the Nazi's convince me I'm crazy? Hell no, I'd be whipping out my headband boomerang and kicking some ass.


It only gets weirder Suz... I couldn't stop either

so.. I'm binge watching the old sliders series.. I didn't even know it went 5 seasons.  We moved during the second season and the new cable company didn't carry scifi yet.. and now that I'm started on season 5.. they could have stopped half way through 3

----------


## osan

> Legion
> 
> It's confusing and I'm 4 episodes in and still not sure I like it but I can't stop watching it for some reason. The first episode is complete nonsense, by the end of the second it's starting to make some sense, and then back to complete nonsense. I don't know the origin story of this character but my son does and says it makes sense, I just don't get it. o_O
> 
> I don't like these emotionally tortured superheroes. You're a Goddamn superhero, grow a set, ffs. If I were a, say...Wonder Woman , you think I'd be in a psych ward letting the Nazi's convince me I'm crazy? Hell no, I'd be whipping out my headband boomerang and kicking some ass.


Oh I binge-watched the whole dealio in two sittings.  It grew on me.  It is disjointed, but then so are the minds of the characters in question, so...

As for being Wonder Woman, yeah, you'd do that if you KNEW you were wonder woman.  That kid spent most of his life thinking he was nuttier than squirrel poo.  That isn't something too many folks can just walk away from.  Besides, there are a few twists in later episodes that make clear why he might still doubt himself.  It's just another twist on the whole Matrix thing with regard to reality, which of course riffed off of "Lathe Of Heaven", which was one of the most outstanding scifi productions ever, low budget as it may have been.  I'm talking about the 1979 original and not the cheese remake that sucked Obama's missile.

Be patient Suzi-Wan Animal.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh I binge-watched the whole dealio in two sittings.  It grew on me.  It is disjointed, but then so are the minds of the characters in question, so...
> 
> As for being Wonder Woman, yeah, you'd do that if you KNEW you were wonder woman.  That kid spent most of his life thinking he was nuttier than squirrel poo.  That isn't something too many folks can just walk away from.  Besides, there are a few twists in later episodes that make clear why he might still doubt himself.  It's just another twist on the whole Matrix thing with regard to reality, which of course riffed off of "Lathe Of Heaven", which was one of the most outstanding scifi productions ever, low budget as it may have been.  I'm talking about the 1979 original and not the cheese remake that sucked Obama's missile.
> 
> Be patient Suzi-Wan Animal.


Maybe I'm being too hard on the nutter. I wasn't speaking about just him, though. A lot of superheros are tortured by their powers. I wouldn't be. I'd be totally cool with having superpowers. However, I can see how the mental superpowers would be a burden without training. I would do better with the physical stuff. For example, if I were Spiderman, I do nothing but crawl around in my Spidey suit all day. Maybe pop by AF's house and scare the $#@! out of him, lol.

----------


## osan

> Maybe I'm being too hard on the nutter. I wasn't speaking about just him, though. A lot of superheros are tortured by their powers.


I  would not be.  I'd misbehave on a planetary scale... which is probably why I don't have them.

[/QUOTE] I wouldn't be. I'd be totally cool with having superpowers. However, I can see how the mental superpowers would be a burden without training. I would do better with the physical stuff. For example, if I were Spiderman, I do nothing but crawl around in my Spidey suit all day. Maybe pop by AF's house and scare the $#@! out of him, lol.[/QUOTE]


See my note about misbehaving, above.

----------


## Suzanimal

Medici: Masters of Florence

I watched this series a few months ago. Very good show.




> Netflix Does the Birth of Modern Finance, with Drama
> 
> ts a time of dramatic social change, and this is destabilizing all politics, even birthing a new world. The aristocracy is losing power to a new commercial class of innovators. The new creed is not to rule, but to serve.
> 
> To be royal once meant to run the world, but no more. The royals now are out of money and they turn to the new wealth of a class of creatures who have seized on new technologies. These new technologies have, in turn, created new opportunities for unprecedented ways of making money. Instead of making things, these people are providing services people need, and this is making them enormously rich.
> 
> But every once in the while, the Black Death comes along to ruin it.
> 
> Thats because the above description pertains to the 1400s in Italy, a time given beautiful cinematic life in the new series on Netflix, Medicis: Masters of Florence. The first season deals with the second generation of bankers during the lifetime of the founder of the empire, Cosimo di Giovanni de' Medici (1389-1464). His two sons struggled for the control of the growing empire.
> ...


https://fee.org/articles/netflix-doe...ce-with-drama/

----------


## Lamp

Highlander: The Search for Vengeance

----------


## opal

Hey Suz.. if you like weird

American Gods  - first episode and all I can say is what the everlovinfuk?  What did I just watch?

----------


## Carlybee

I watched Hand of God last seasonhaven't been able to focus on it this season. Same with Mozart in the Jungle and Man in the High Castle.

BCS is getting good.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey Suz.. if you like weird
> 
> American Gods  - first episode and all I can say is what the everlovinfuk?  What did I just watch?


I'm not sure I like it but I can't stop watching it. I'll check it out.




> I watched Hand of God last seasonhaven't been able to focus on it this season. Same with Mozart in the Jungle and Man in the High Castle.
> 
> BCS is getting good.


I like Man in the High Castle.

We watched View to a Kill tonight. The only thing creepier than normal Christopher Walken is Christopher Walken with bleach blonde hair. That is one crazy looking dude.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Last Kingdom season 2

I'm not sure when it came out but I just noticed it the other day. I love Viking shows.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The Last Kingdom season 2
> 
> I'm not sure when it came out but I just noticed it the other day. I love Viking shows.


The final episode of season 2 aired last night.

----------


## Carlybee

All I know is people mustve smelled bad in the middle ages.

----------


## Suzanimal

I. CAN'T. WAIT. 



I'm gonna have to watch all the old shows before the movie. I hope I like the new girl as much as I loved Lynda Carter.

----------


## Suzanimal

I finished watching The Last Kingdom

*sigh*

Spoilers


* *




Why did Erick have to die? I liked him. I liked the brothers.  Albert's a douche.

----------


## Suzanimal

Lucifer. Great show.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

Mr Animal got drunk in Nashville and ended up needing a nap so I turned on the tv in our room and saw a show called My 600 lb life. This woman was 600 lb METH ADDICT. WTF? How do you get obese on meth?

----------


## Lamp

>

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

Mascots

It had some funny parts but overall it was stupid. I didn't pick it. Mr Animal has put together a list of stuff he wants to watch.

----------


## Suzanimal

Nightcrawler

Another one on Mr A's list. I didn't like it. Not only was it slow moving, it was disturbing. Plus, I don't care for that Jake Gyllianhall (or however you spell it).

----------


## Lamp



----------


## specsaregood

> Nightcrawler
> 
> Another one on Mr A's list. I didn't like it. Not only was it slow moving, it was disturbing. Plus, I don't care for that Jake Gyllianhall (or however you spell it).


I really liked that show and the main dude was perfectly creepy for the role.

I see that the new season of house of cards came out today...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I really liked that show and the main dude was perfectly creepy for the role.
> 
> I see that the new season of house of cards came out today...


Mr Animal liked it, too.

----------


## Suzanimal

Going to see Wonder Woman tonight.

I'm getting my outfit together. It'll be too cold in the theater to wear my WW costume but I have WW sweatshirt I'm definitely going to wear and I think I'm going to get out my WW headband.

----------


## Suzanimal

@Danke

Do not try Bullets and Bracelets - :19

----------


## Suzanimal

> William Moulton Marston
> 
> William Moulton Marston (May 9, 1893 – May 2, 1947), also known by the pen name Charles Moulton (/ˈmoʊltən/), was an American psychologist, inventor, and comic book writer who created the character Wonder Woman.[1] *Two women, his wife Elizabeth Holloway Marston and Olive Byrne (who lived with the couple in an extended relationship),* both greatly influenced Wonder Woman's creation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Marston was the creator of the systolic blood pressure test, which became one component of the modern polygraph invented by John Augustus Larson in Berkeley, California. 
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Moulton_Marston

----------


## specsaregood

> Going to see Wonder Woman tonight.
> 
> I'm getting my outfit together. It'll be too cold in the theater to wear my WW costume but I have WW sweatshirt I'm definitely going to wear and I think I'm going to get out my WW headband.


Funny that Wonder Woman and Captain Underpants are both coming out on the same day.



That would make a great drive-in double feature.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Funny that Wonder Woman and Captain Underpants are both coming out on the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> That would make a great drive-in double feature.


My teenagers loved Captain Underpants when they were younger and are dying to see the movie, lol.

----------


## Lamp

> My teenagers loved Captain Underpants when they were younger and are dying to see the movie, lol.



I read all the books when I was younger but I'm afraid the movie is gonna be subpar.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Lamp



----------


## Carlybee

Finished season 3 of Bloodline. Found season 10 of Heartland on Daily Motion since I can't get it otherwise. Thought I was going to see season 6 of Homeland but they only had the first episode on there. Missing TWD.

----------


## CPUd

> Finished season 3 of Bloodline. Found season 10 of Heartland on Daily Motion since I can't get it otherwise. Thought I was going to see season 6 of Homeland but they only had the first episode on there. Missing TWD.


I was disappointed by Bloodline.  It was a good setup going into the trial, then several episodes of, "do they really need to keep showing us how $#@!ed up these people are?" followed by 1-1/2 episodes of hallucinations.

----------


## Carlybee

> I was disappointed by Bloodline.  It was a good setup going into the trial, then several episodes of, "do they really need to keep showing us how $#@!ed up these people are?" followed by 1-1/2 episodes of hallucinations.


I agree..I thought it was really bad. Kevin is an idiot too.

----------


## Suzanimal

OMG, WW was amazing. I only had one gripe.

spoiler

* *




I thought Aries should have looked more bad ass. He was played by the man who played professor Lupin in Harry Potter.

----------


## CPUd

Dayton Callie will be starring in Fear The Walking Dead this season:

----------


## Lamp



----------


## Lamp



----------


## Occam's Banana

I recently discovered _The Fisherman_ (2015). It's a Spanish production of a short film (less than 20 minutes) and it's in Chinese (w/English subtitles). The closest I can get to describing it without giving too much away is that it's sort of like _The Old Man and the Sea_ - but with squid creatures from outer space instead of sharks.

And now I have a new favorite monster-movie hero ... _No one messes with Wong!_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V0hlyv6sss

----------


## timosman



----------


## bubbleboy



----------


## Carlybee

Started watching Manchester by the Sea.

Watched Dr.Strange,

----------


## Suzanimal

Tonight I'm watching Neil Breen's classic _Double Down_ with my kids. It's possibly the worst best movie ever made. I love it but Mr Animal banned it from our home. He's going out tonight so I'm going to grab a can of tuna and see if my kids will sit through it with me. They have no idea what they're in for - maybe a little, I quote it occasionally.

 "Worst than 9-11, or the other major attacks like 9-11"




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1561457/

Good review from IMDB

*SPOILER ALERT* I feel like I have to write that but the plot doesn't really matter in this cinematic masterpiece.


* *







> Stunning Desperation
> 10/10
> Author: Robert MacKie
> 31 October 2016
> Neil Breen is an alien being from another galaxy, who has come to Earth to spread his message.
> 
> ...that's not the plot of this movie, that's just who he is. I have no idea what the plot of this movie is. Breen's character in this film is a hacker/assassin/bioterrorist who discovers a mysterious old man who gives him a magical rock that cures cancer, which he uses once on a girl we don't know and then it never comes up again. Also his wife is dead. Or a ghost. Or a skost. And there's anthrax. And lots of stock footage.
> 
> I also don't know what Neil Breen's message is. Is he here to save us? Or destroy us? I'm not sure, but he IS here, and you MUST see this movie.

----------


## specsaregood

> My teenagers loved Captain Underpants when they were younger and are dying to see the movie, lol.


My kid says it was the most epic movie ever -- he loved it.  It was very true to the books, anybody that is a fan of the books is gonna like the movie.

----------


## fab267gom

i am watching boss baby. My son liked the movie very much.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

> Tonight I'm watching Neil Breen's classic _Double Down_ with my kids. It's possibly the worst best movie ever made. I love it but Mr Animal banned it from our home. He's going out tonight so I'm going to grab a can of tuna and see if my kids will sit through it with me. They have no idea what they're in for - maybe a little, I quote it occasionally.
> 
>  "Worst than 9-11, or the other major attacks like 9-11"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1561457/
> 
> ...


I'm proud to say both my kids enjoyed the screening of Double Down but they were annoyed that I didn't warn them that Neil Breen shows his ball sack. I thought I should mention it here in case anyone watches it.

----------


## timosman

> I'm proud to say both my kids enjoyed the screening of Double Down but they were annoyed that I didn't warn them that Neil Breen shows his ball sack. I thought I should mention it here in case anyone watches it.


Thanks for the warning. How did you procure this masterpiece?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks for the warning. How did you procure this masterpiece?


youtube 

Full movie. Best enjoyed with a can of tuna.

review from youtuber




> sum solid garbage. Best movie about a top-of-his-class-fighter-pilot-computer-genius-super-spy-terrorist-anti-terrorist-environmentalist with a dead fiancée I've ever seen.


﻿

----------


## Lamp



----------


## osan

https://ffilms.org/velvet-goldmine-1998/

----------


## CPUd

> i am watching india pakistan match in champions trophy


Pakistan team is trash, India can beat them like mangy goat

----------


## opal

Live stream of the 1200 + baby ducks (and goslings) on their first night in their new home

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm proud to say both my kids enjoyed the screening of Double Down but they were annoyed that I didn't warn them that Neil Breen shows his ball sack. I thought I should mention it here in case anyone watches it.


My son is hosting a screening with a few of his friends this weekend. He warned them about the ball sack but when he explained his favorite scene (how Breen keeps his empty tuna cans in the trunk of his car that's parked in the desert - he has to do that because he hid a magic stone in one of them) they were all in. 

Fun Fact about Double Down. Not only did Neil Breen write, produce and star in the movie (with a nude scene) but he also edited and catered the movie, as well.

----------


## Suzanimal

Big bowl of boiled shrimp.

----------


## Lamp



----------


## Lamp



----------


## Lamp



----------


## Carlybee

Orange is the New Black..new season and Fear the Walking Dead..meh.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just started watching Deadwood. I'm only a few episodes in but it's a good show so far.

Kids are preparing for their Neil Breen movie extravaganza. They got the speaker fixed. The wire got corroded over the years and we had plenty on hand so it was easy. They also fixed the set up on the back of the amp. The way Mr Animal had it set up, all the speakers (2 big ass ones inside, 2 in the sun room and 2 by the pool) all played the same thing. The boys fixed it so I don't have to listen to what's going on outside now.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched a few episodes of _Orange is the New Black_ last night. I wanted to watch another _Deadwood_ but Mr Animal would give me $#@! about cheating on him. He'll probably bitch about me watching OTNB without him but he hasn't specifically requested I not do it - probably because I didn't tell him the new season is out.

----------


## Suzanimal

Last night I watched the Deadwood episode where "Montana" fought the Indian. I couldn't help but think if that had been Danke and oyarde going at it, the fight would've ended differently. 

spoiler

* *




 Wild Bill died. I liked his character. Of course Mr Animal paused the show to give me a history lesson and a poker lesson. Kind of annoying since he wouldn't pause it when I wanted to talk about that doctor giving all the hoe's exams. The doctor is my favorite character, btw. If he dies, I'm done.

----------


## Lamp



----------


## timosman

> Last night I watched the Deadwood episode where "Montana" fought the Indian. I couldn't help but think if that had been Danke and oyarde going at it, the fight would've ended differently.


Mr. Animal is such a P.I.M.P.

----------


## Suzanimal

Deadwood gripe

Spoiler alert or am I the only person who hasn't seen this show?


* *




Montana tells Swearengen about Trixie banging Saul. I thought that was stupid and completely out of character. 








> Mr. Animal is such a P.I.M.P.

----------


## CPUd

Deadwood is awesome.  Those that doubt me, suck cock by choice.

----------


## opal

I'm still watching the ducks
It's Eggdictive

----------


## Lamp



----------


## Noob



----------


## Suzanimal

The other night we watched the episode of Deadwood where Swearingen tells Sol it's 5.00 in the pussy and 7.00 in the $#@!. This morning, I asked Mr A for some money and he threw 7.00 on the bed. That man...

----------


## Lamp



----------


## Carlybee

Finally watching Westworld

----------


## CPUd

> Finally watching Westworld


You're lucky you can watch them all instead of waiting for the next week's episode.

----------


## Suzanimal

Obsessed with Deadwood.

That show is simultaneously disturbing and funny. I like Swearengen. He collects broken people. I'm not saying he's a good guy BUT he has some redeeming qualities. Cy doesn't seem to have any. Maybe his character becomes more well rounded but for now, he's just a scumbag.


* *




I hope Joanie kills the freak. I'm guessing he's going to kill her but I hope she's smart enough to be waiting for him.

----------


## Suzanimal

Finished up Deadwood. I $#@!ing loved that show. I $#@!ing learned a lot about Deadwood watching it, too. I was so inspired by the $#@!ing show, I googled all the characters to find out what they were really $#@!ing like. Mostly so I could show up Mr ($#@!ing know it all) Animal - I love a $#@!ing smart man but sometimes he's a $#@!ing know it all and that's annoying. FFS, I know who Calamity $#@!ing Jane is, $#@! - ya don't need to pause the show to $#@!ing animalsplain every-$#@!ing-thing to me.

----------


## timosman



----------


## specsaregood

> Finished up Deadwood. I $#@!ing loved that show. I $#@!ing learned a lot about Deadwood watching it, too. I was so inspired by the $#@!ing show, I googled all the characters to find out what they were really $#@!ing like. Mostly so I could show up Mr ($#@!ing know it all) Animal - I love a $#@!ing smart man but sometimes he's a $#@!ing know it all and that's annoying. FFS, I know who Calamity $#@!ing Jane is, $#@! - ya don't need to pause the show to $#@!ing animalsplain every-$#@!ing-thing to me.


Have you watched "John From Cincinnati"?
https://www.amazon.com/His-Visit-Day...dp/B006GLMXL6/

Its by the same writer/producer of deadwood.  I was watching it and thinking, "this has got to be by the same guy that did deadwood", looked it up and I was right.  Its kinda a weird show, but I enjoyed it.  Worth a shot if you liked deadwood -- completely different genre though.

----------


## CPUd

LOL this $#@! here is insane:

----------


## Suzanimal

It is. We started watching that after Deadwood. I love the music. 







> LOL this $#@! here is insane:

----------


## Danke



----------


## CPUd

> It is. We started watching that after Deadwood. I love the music.


I have a newfound appreciation for this after watching GLOW:

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Just saw the pilot for the new series "reboot" of _The Tick_.
> 
> It's a bit darker and more "serious" than one might expect.
> 
> Amazon hasn't decided yet whether it will pick up the series.  Here's a clip ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN5ZhMHslN8 [dead link]


Amazon picked up _The Tick_. The first 10-episode season has been produced. They'll all be released on August 25th.

Patrick Warburton is supposed to make a cameo appearance at some point ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpz76D4Gku0

----------


## euphemia

_Anne With an "E"_

----------


## Suzanimal

> _Anne With an "E"_


I'm considering that. I loved the books and the miniseries they show on PBS during fundraisers.

----------


## osan

This stupid song has been stuck in my head now for weeks, so finally I had to exorcise the Soupy Sales demons and watch the 'tube.

The last time I heard this, I was no older than six.  I can't remember ANYTHING I need to, but damn if I don't remember this kind of crap with a precision that would make a German mechanical engineer weep tears of joyous envy.

----------


## osan

Then there's this:

----------


## Suzanimal

_American Anarchist_ on Netflix

Personally, I didn't find it all that interesting. 





I didn't realize he had passed away. Maybe I did and forgot, I dunno.





> William Powell, ‘Anarchist Cookbook’ Writer, Dies at 66
> 
> William Powell was a teenager, angry at the government and the Vietnam War, when he walked into the main branch of the New York Public Library in Manhattan in 1969 to begin research for a handbook on causing violent mayhem.
> 
> Over the next months, he studied military manuals and other publications that taught him the essentials of do-it-yourself warfare, including how to make dynamite, how to convert a shotgun into a grenade launcher and how to blow up a bridge.
> 
> What emerged was “The Anarchist Cookbook,” a diagram- and recipe-filled manifesto that is believed to have been used as a source in heinous acts of violence since its publication in 1971, most notably the killings of 12 students and one teacher in 1999 at Columbine High School in Littleton, Colo.
> 
> Throughout his manual, Mr. Powell fashioned a knowing voice that suggested broad experience in warfare, sabotage or black ops, mixed with an extremist’s anti-establishment worldview.
> ...


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/a...s.html?mcubz=2

----------


## Suzanimal

Release the Hounds

This show is a trip. I was looking to be entertained whilst I was folding laundry and this Brittish game show caught my eye. Get this, they get run down by dogs as they're trying to escape with the cash, lol. Before that, though, they get the $#@! scared out of them. It was hilarious. When Mr A got home, I was crying I was laughing so hard I couldn't even tell him what it was about. He watched it and he even laughed quite a bit. It's not a comedy, btw. It's mean funny.

The short guy in this one was such a bitch, lol. I have to admit, I would've been a huge chicken.

----------


## lilymc

*This*, at the moment. It's heart-wrenching. Very difficult to watch.

----------


## Carlybee

Rewatching Breaking Bad

----------


## timosman



----------


## Carlybee

Almost GoT time!

----------


## jllundqu

Deadwood...

----------


## Suzanimal

Dr Who fan, here. This just seems weird to me. 




> 'Doctor Who' Fans Divided Over First Female Time Lord
> 
> Jodie Whittaker, who will be the 13th Doctor, gets some positive feedback, but critical viewers say that the character "is always a man" and that the BBC "just ruined the character for the sake of political correctness."
> 
> The BBC’s Sunday announcement that Jodie Whittaker would take over the lead role in hit series Doctor Who has been met with a mix of praise for the actress and criticism of the decision to cast a female Time Lord.
> 
> “I always knew I wanted the 13th Doctor to be a woman,” Chris Chibnall, the show’s new head writer and executive producer, said on Sunday. “We’re thrilled to have secured our number one choice.”
> 
> *Whittaker herself had urged fans on Sunday “not to be scared by my gender.”*
> ...



She could've bought Dr Who merch for her daughter when he was a man. I have a sonic screwdriver spork.



LOL!

----------


## Suzanimal

Will she be a womanizer?




> The Next James Bond 'Could Be A Woman' Says Casting Producer
> 
> With the announcement this weekend that Jodie Whittaker is to become Doctor Who's first female Time Lord, a significant glass ceiling in the TV industry has been spectacularly shattered.
> 
> But what of cinema's most iconic and macho "male" role, James Bond?
> 
> A notorious womanizer and all-round action hero, 007 has been played by a succession of white men ever since Sean Connery worked his Martini-swizzling, baddie-busting moves in 1962's Dr. No.
> 
> Has gender equality now evolved to the point where a woman could step into Bond's super-shiny brogues - seducing a series of beautiful Bond boys as she goes about disrupting heinous bids for world domination?
> ...


http://lifestyle.one/grazia/celebrit...bara-brocolli/

----------


## Lamp

> In a desolate and dark world full of shadows, lives one little girl who seems to do nothing but collect water in jars and protect a large egg she carries everywhere. A mysterious man enters her life... and they discuss the world around them.

----------


## Suzanimal

I started watching iZombie on Netflix the other night. Pretty fun show, btw. Mr Animal even finds it entertaining and he generally hates anything zombie. He says, there's no chance a zombie apocalypse can happen. He doesn't mean the virus, either. He thinks the rednecks will eradicate them before they can build their numbers to hoard size.

----------


## Noob



----------


## Carlybee

Dismal summer 

Stranger Things returns Sept

----------


## angelatc

> I started watching iZombie on Netflix the other night. Pretty fun show, btw. Mr Animal even finds it entertaining and he generally hates anything zombie. He says, there's no chance a zombie apocalypse can happen. He doesn't mean the virus, either. He thinks the rednecks will eradicate them before they can build their numbers to hoard size.
> 
> [videeo]


If you like zombie movies, might I suggest Train To Busan.  It's Korean, so there are subtitles.  But it's a good zombie movie.





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Z5bM5WlSM

----------


## Carlybee

That new Netflix show Ozark starts tomorrow.

----------


## AuH20

Amazing trailer.

----------


## CaptUSA

Interesting.  




With him on economics, but he loses me when he steps outside of his area of expertise.  still good for the economics, which is most of the appearance.

----------


## Carlybee

> That new Netflix show Ozark starts tomorrow.



Pretty good...slow getting into it but has a moody vibe like Bloodline.

Yet another one actually filmed in Ga.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pretty good...slow getting into it but has a moody vibe like Bloodline.
> 
> *Yet another one actually filmed in Ga.*





> Why So Many Films are Shot in Georgia Rather than Hollywood
> 
> ven Ben Affleck can make economic sense when it is a subject on which he has personal experience. Here is his comment on why so many films are being made in Georgia instead of Hollywood:
> 
> _You just follow the money.  What happens is that you’re faced with a situation of shooting somewhere you want to shoot, versus somewhere you’d less rather shoot – and you get an extra three weeks of filming.  It comes down to the fact that you have x amount of money to make your movie in a business where margins are really thin.”_
> 
> Few industries are more dominated by the left-wing political mindset than the film business. Despite the previous truth, filmmakers are ever in search of the lowest-cost way to produce their art.
> 
> As the Affleck quote from above reveals in living color, lefty Hollywood follows the money, or better yet, the best tax deal.  The superrich industry that almost monolithically supports tax hikes on the rich is always and everywhere in search of the lowest taxes possible.


...

https://fee.org/articles/why-so-many...han-hollywood/

----------


## Suzanimal

New season of People of Earth. I love that show.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pretty good...slow getting into it but has a moody vibe like Bloodline.
> 
> Yet another one actually filmed in Ga.


I watched the first one last night. I doubt I'm going to like this. Too much brooding. Mr Animal thought it was good, though.

----------


## Raginfridus

Legacy: Origins of Civilization

Last week I finished Michael Wood's _In Search of The Dark Ages_, so I'm starting _Legacy_ with Iraq.

He's the Carl Sagan of anthropology, so if you like history and people, Michael Wood is your guide. Here he is by railway to Victoria Falls:

----------


## Raginfridus

I just finished the _Iraq: Cradle of Civilization_, and ho-lee-bleep!

Remember the Yazidis? Well, they worship Satan as the true power on Earth, dispensing good and evil. They burn prayers to him in a cave crawling with snake motifs (no orgies tho). WADUFUK! Half of Murka was balling their eyes out, begging for a bigger war, when ISIS killed these creeps. Turns out - nobody trusts them. That's why they live in the far north. I mean, that's no reason to slaughter them, or starve them to death, but everybody left them alone, until we suckled jihadists and overthrew Saddam.

And that's why we have no business policing the globe, or telling people how to govern themselves. We know $#@! about the world.

----------


## Carlybee

Watched all the Marvel shows on Netflix..just finishing up Daredevil season 2. Also watching S04 of Halt and Catch Fire and finished S03 Narcos.

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## navy-vet

There's a series called "Anne with an E" on Netflix that's actually pretty good. Warning, it's wholesome and family oriented.

----------


## navy-vet

Saw a couple of back to back episodes of this series the other night and it seemed to be in line with my understanding of what happened. It is well done too.

----------


## navy-vet

The guy who played Norman Bates in the last Bates Motel series has debuted as an autistic surgeon in The Good Doctor. I found it interesting and will give it at least another episode.

----------


## navy-vet

Doogie Howser, House,
 hybrid?
With a pinch of Rainman.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Lamp



----------


## Suzanimal

Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency season 2

I swear, within the first five minutes two dudes were kissing and declaring their love for each other. It seems like EVERY show we watch has dudes in love. Is it just us?

----------


## Danke



----------


## Suzanimal

I started watching the Trailer Park Boys. Mr A started awhile back but only convinced me to watch because he started calling me Rickey. He calls me that because I mispronounce words all the time. I do it on purpose, though and usually when I'm messing with someone.

----------


## DamianTV

Im watching my weight go up...

----------


## Raginfridus

I'm watching bitlord install games my $#@!ty computer can play:

----------


## Lamp

> I started watching the Trailer Park Boys. Mr A started awhile back but only convinced me to watch because he started calling me Rickey. He calls me that because I mispronounce words all the time. I do it on purpose, though and usually when I'm messing with someone.


I love TPB

----------


## Lamp

> I'm watching bitlord install games my $#@!ty computer can play:


Have you ever considered getting Steam?

----------


## Raginfridus

> I started watching the Trailer Park Boys. Mr A started awhile back but only convinced me to watch because he started calling me Rickey. He calls me that because I mispronounce words all the time. I do it on purpose, though and usually when I'm messing with someone.

----------


## Carlybee

> The guy who played Norman Bates in the last Bates Motel series has debuted as an autistic surgeon in The Good Doctor. I found it interesting and will give it at least another episode.



He was the kid in August Rush too.

----------


## Carlybee

I started watching The Mist but meh...

----------


## navy-vet

> He was the kid in August Rush too.


Cool, I didn't realize that. He sure changed...

----------


## navy-vet

> I started watching The Mist but meh...


Yeah we watched the Mist too but it get's repetitive and predictable pretty quickly....

----------


## Suzanimal

> I started watching The Mist but meh...


I watched about half of the first episode and didn't get the first scene. It appears the army guy wandering around in the woods finds a dog who dies in the Mist a few seconds later but when he gets to the town he's freaking out about HIS dog dying. I know it wasn't his dog because he looked at the dog tag right before the dog died. I just didn't get why he was acting like it was his dog.

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Lamp



----------


## navy-vet

Episode two of the new series on Netflix called "The Punisher".

https://www.netflix.com/title/80117498

----------


## navy-vet

> I watched about half of the first episode and didn't get the first scene. It appears the army guy wandering around in the woods finds a dog who dies in the Mist a few seconds later but when he gets to the town he's freaking out about HIS dog dying. I know it wasn't his dog because he looked at the dog tag right before the dog died. I just didn't get why he was acting like it was his dog.


It was a memory wipe thing.

----------


## navy-vet

This looks good:
http://www.eonline.com/news/895908/w...flix-obsession

----------


## Suzanimal

> It was a memory wipe thing.


I must've fallen asleep before they made that clear.

----------


## DamianTV

*What if The Legend Of Zelda had COPS?*

----------


## lilymc

Happy Thanksgiving!

----------


## angelatc

> Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency season 2
> 
> I swear, within the first five minutes two dudes were kissing and declaring their love for each other. It seems like EVERY show we watch has dudes in love. Is it just us?


_The Orville_ has a race that has no females.    And speaking of _The Orville_, I am liking the show more than I want to.  For those of you who want to see an episode with  biting social commentary seek out the episode titled "Majority Rule"

----------


## Danke

> Happy Thanksgiving!



I cried.

----------


## Suzanimal

> _The Orville_ has a race that has no females.    And speaking of _The Orville_, *I am liking the show more than I want to*.  For those of you who want to see an episode with  biting social commentary seek out the episode titled "Majority Rule"


Me, too. Not only that, the male couple had a baby and had the sex changed when it was born female.

----------


## phill4paul

Recorded "Falling Down" two nights ago. Thought I'd get to sit down and watch it tonight. Nope. I forgot it was "Survivor Night." That's why I've been on RPF's.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Season 3 of Mr. ROBOT

----------


## navy-vet

> I must've fallen asleep before they made that clear.


naw, it was a few episodes later....

----------


## DamianTV

*Do Not Abandon Your Pet*

----------


## navy-vet

Reminded me of this:

----------


## Carlybee

Started The Punisher

----------


## Lamp



----------


## navy-vet

> Started The Punisher


On the fourth episode and beginning to hope that the punished isn't gonna be us.

----------


## Carlybee

> On the fourth episode and beginning to hope that the punished isn't gonna be us.


I’ve liked all the other Defender series but I didnt like this guy’s character when he was in the Walkng 
Dead and not caring for it here much..I liked the Thomas Janes version better I think.

----------


## navy-vet

> I’ve liked all the other Defender series but I didnt like this guy’s character when he was in the Walkng 
> Dead and not caring for it here much..I liked the Thomas Janes version better I think.


Yeah, me too.
Oh well...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Happy Thanksgiving!


What do you think of fish, lily? Since the Lenten fast, I've developed a taste for it. I seem to do better on it than poultry, red meat, etc. My staples are salmon (yay omega 3s!  ) and tuna. I'm thinking of rotating tilapia back into the routine when I get a chance too. Thanks!  ~hugs~

----------


## DamianTV

*Dead End Job*

----------


## Suzanimal

The vikings are coming!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

> _The Orville_ has a race that has no females.    And speaking of _The Orville_, I am liking the show more than I want to.  For those of you who want to see an episode with  biting social commentary seek out the episode titled "Majority Rule"



I like it even with the gay guys. I don't mind gay people in shows, I just don't like the graphic guy/guy sex scenes.




> MacFarlane's show is an homage to Star Trek that critics have largely hated. Writing in the Washington Post, critic Hank Steuver called the program *"the first real stinker of the fall season, a deep-space dud, recommended only for those who like to study cases of creative bankruptcy."*


https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonatha.../#4ad5f3e9762e

----------


## angelatc

> I like it even with the gay guys. I don't mind gay people in shows, I just don't like the graphic guy/guy sex scenes.
> 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonatha.../#4ad5f3e9762e


I know!  According to Rotten Tomatoes the critics almost all think it's a terrible show.  I think it's awesome.  I don't watch any of the other shows on the Forbes list. I have become addicted to Supernatural though.

----------


## angelatc

> Doogie Howser, House,
>  hybrid?
> With a pinch of Rainman.


Oh yes - thanks for the heads up on this.  My son and I binged it yesterday - it was a good time.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

> I know!  According to Rotten Tomatoes the critics almost all think it's a terrible show.  I think it's awesome.  I don't watch any of the other shows on the Forbes list. I have become addicted to Supernatural though.


I do watch Star Trek Discovery. I love Star Trek but I haven't really gotten into the past several shows. At first, I thought this one was going to be another dud because the first two episodes were kinda dumb BUT they killed off almost all the annoying people so I decided to stick with it and I'm glad I did. I really like this new captain.
_
Captain Gabriel Lorca: I did choose you, but not for the reasons you think. Your assumption that the Klingons were waiting in ambush at Binary Stars was predictive. You chose to do the right thing over what was sanctioned, even at great cost to yourself. And that is the kind of thinking that wins wars. The kind of thinking I need next to me. Universal law is for lackeys. Context... is for kings. Now, what's it to be, Michael? What's in your future?_

----------


## Raginfridus

> I do watch Star Trek Discovery. I love Star Trek but I haven't really gotten into the past several shows. At first, I thought this one was going to be another dud because the first two episodes were kinda dumb BUT they killed off almost all the annoying people so I decided to stick with it and I'm glad I did. I really like this new captain.
> _
> Captain Gabriel Lorca: I did choose you, but not for the reasons you think. Your assumption that the Klingons were waiting in ambush at Binary Stars was predictive. You chose to do the right thing over what was sanctioned, even at great cost to yourself. And that is the kind of thinking that wins wars. The kind of thinking I need next to me. Universal law is for lackeys. Context... is for kings. Now, what's it to be, Michael? What's in your future?_


I've been watching The Next Generation, and I'm really liking it. I've never watched Star Trek anything before, now I'm almost done with season 3 and moving to 4. Is Discovery a prequel, because Klingons are at peace in Next Gen?

----------


## angelatc

> I do watch Star Trek Discovery. I love Star Trek but I haven't really gotten into the past several shows. At first, I thought this one was going to be another dud because the first two episodes were kinda dumb BUT they killed off almost all the annoying people so I decided to stick with it and I'm glad I did. I really like this new captain.
> _
> Captain Gabriel Lorca: I did choose you, but not for the reasons you think. Your assumption that the Klingons were waiting in ambush at Binary Stars was predictive. You chose to do the right thing over what was sanctioned, even at great cost to yourself. And that is the kind of thinking that wins wars. The kind of thinking I need next to me. Universal law is for lackeys. Context... is for kings. Now, what's it to be, Michael? What's in your future?_


I love Star Trek too but I figured the new one was probably just a hot mess of prog blather

----------


## Lamp

I fell asleep watching the first movie

----------


## navy-vet

> I've been watching The Next Generation, and I'm really liking it. I've never watched Star Trek anything before, now I'm almost done with season 3 and moving to 4. Is Discovery a prequel, because Klingons are at peace in Next Gen?


Check out the Star Trek "Voyager" series. It is well written and touches on a lot of subjects that we have discussed in here.
As for the Next Generation, my favorite character was Data, the incredible android who helps us to explore our inner selves as well as our humanity.

----------


## Lamp

I dropped The Next Generation on Netflix years ago. It never really stuck with me. The movies were good though.

----------


## Raginfridus

> Check out the Star Trek "Voyager" series. It is well written and touches on a lot of subjects that we have discussed in here.
> As for the Next Generation, my favorite character was Data, the incredible android who helps us to explore our inner selves as well as our humanity.


Will do. I'm liking the series enough I'm staying away from spoilers, which isn't too difficult for a 20 y/o show. Although just from season 3 of Next Gen, and what I know about the Kirk movie where they go to Sea World, I've learned time travel/distortions are a thing.

----------


## navy-vet



----------


## navy-vet



----------


## navy-vet



----------


## navy-vet



----------


## DamianTV

I watched The Orville so far and despite some stuff I dont really care for, I think The Orville did a much better job of being the new Star Trek much more so than any of the other new actual Star Trek for TV stuff.

Now, as far as the stuff I dont really care for in The Orville, everything being about sex and gayness, but that is damn near EVERY show now.  Excluding those issues, I actually like the show quite a bit, especially the humor.  "Klingons?  Yeah, we're not getting off at 5 today, are we?"  (or whoever the Klingons were in Orville.  Or looking at their big giant screen and remarks like "Its like watching a giant screensaver."  But as far as the rest of the crap, with a few exceptions,  its either Feminazi Worship, Cop Worship, War Whorship or Glorification of Stupidity.  Batman is a COP DRAMA.  Lucifer is a COP DRAMA.  Supergirl is Feminazi Worship show that does not show one single white male and white female healthy relationship.  I've been veering away from every $#@!ing Cop Drama.  Wisdom of the Crowd?  Group Think Psychology Propaganda for a Total Surveillance State.  I dont even bother with half hour sitcoms as they are all excessively demeaning toward men, mainly white men.  Only shows that seem to be worth two squirts of piss are some of the Superhero shows, but they are also not without thier major faults.  Arrow and Batman get too wrapped up in their own drama and act like real people dont tell jokes.  Flash is a bit less serious being intended for a less mature audience, good for eating dinner and talking thru because you dont have to pay any attention to what is going on.  Another example of total exclusion of normal healthy relationships.  Legends of Tomorrow is more tongue in cheek not so serious doesnt seem to have any focus on interpersonal sexual identity crisis and is plain mindless fun.  No growth but more fun than watching "you need govt to protect you from bad guy of the week".  Marvel's Inhumans was absolutely awful, look, I got super duper super powers, now lets have a power struggle because I dont have no powers.  "The Gifted" was much better, and is actually the only show in recent memory that has a "normal nuclear family".

Other than that, TV is called programming for a reason.

---

*The Orville - Gordon Puts Mr. Potato Head Pieces On Isaac*

----------


## navy-vet

I have found the concept of the "Prime Directive" in the Star Trek saga most interesting, and applicable in more ways than the obvious.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched my Vikings last night. I miss Ragnar.

----------


## axiomata

Looking forward to Netflix original sci fi series Altered Carbon due out February 2.

http://ew.com/tv/2017/12/04/altered-...ailer-netflix/

----------


## timosman



----------


## Danke

> 


Cliffhanger

----------


## navy-vet

a big disappointment......

----------


## Raginfridus

> 


Do they land on a hostile planet and remove their gear whilst investigating a flying saucer filled with egg sacks in this one?

----------


## navy-vet

> Do they land on a hostile planet and remove their gear whilst investigating a flying saucer filled with egg sacks in this one?


kinda sorta

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## timosman

_- l suppose a lot of them have signed these letters. They're kept on file. They know they can be published at any moment, so they keep quiet, see? 
- They can't say anything anymore. They accept everything. Cowardice slowly becomes a rule of life. 
- Yes, l have the feeling that everyone would be very happy to see me sign. Everyone... everyone but me._

----------


## Suzanimal

El Camino Christmas

A Christmas story of police escalation.

----------


## Raginfridus

_Employee of the month, ladies and gentlemen._

----------


## timosman

https://chucklorre.com/index.php?p=574




> Every once in a while I like to take a moment and reminisce about my early years growing up in the hardscrabble, New England fishing village of Stymie, Massachusetts. The citizens of Stymie were a simple folk, mostly uneducated Kelvanese immigrants whose lives revolved around what they liked to call the three F's: fishing, fornicating and fighting. One of my fondest memories was the night I pulled off what the locals called the Stymie Trifecta. At seven PM I caught a two-hundred-pound grouper with nothing but my bare hands and a stick of dynamite. At ten o'clock I had relatively safe sex in the backseat of an abandoned AMC Pacer with my second cousin Devonatella. And just before midnight I punched it out with a one-eared, welterweight pastry chef from the neighboring town of Dimple. (The brouhaha ended when I landed a decisive blow on what would, or should, have been his left ear.) Now I know what you're probably thinking, this all seems a mite implausible, like a bit of a yarn, a bunch of hokum. All I can say is next time you're up around North Helmsley-by-the-Bracken, take the Shemphead Highway over to Stymie and ask around. You'll see it all happened exactly as I described. One word of warning: If you pass through Dimple, best not to bring up the fight at the local bakery. Like stereophonic music, it's a sore subject.

----------


## alicewfalls

I watching are sports-obsessed, the technology-driven studio in Austin, Texas that focuses on the intersection of killer technology, rich data, and powerful user experience. We are the leading provider of real-time Excitement Analytics data for college and professional sports around the globe.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Raginfridus

Please don't enjoy this Marxist production.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## brushfire



----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Raginfridus

Hildabeast loved Plan Colombia

----------


## Krugminator2

Watched Gringo on Netflix.

Things I learned about John McAfee.

1. He roofied and raped the woman operating his lab when she said she wanted leave. The woman went to the FBI immediately after it happened but they couldn't do anything because McAfee is in Belize.
2. He tracked down and (probably) killed a guy himself who broke into his house. The last time the guy was seen was driving off with McAfee.
3. He had a number of prostitutes living with him. Most didn't have sex with him. They sat on a hammock with a hole in it and they crapped in his mouth.
4. He had vicious dogs who roamed the public beach behind his house. His neighbor complained to him and McAfee pulled a gun on him. His neighbor went to the police and they did nothing. The neighbor poisoned the dogs and McAfee went nuts. Two days later his neighbor was found dead in his house. Then McAfee immediately fled the country.  His house caretaker said he deposited $5000 into one of McAfee's guards bank accounts. All evidence pointed to the guy who received the money and that guy subsequently fled the country.

So I guess all of this means McAfee is perfectly suited for the Presidency. McAfee is a  sociopath in the truest sense of the word.

----------


## PursuePeace

One of my favorites:




An old gritty movie about a prison break.
What's not to love?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Been watching a lot of videos about serial killers lately, particularly the Zodiac Killer.  I hope my obsession doesn't turn me into a serial killer.

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Noob



----------


## thoughtomator

I'm an anime fan now, so I'm watching this: http://www.crunchyroll.com/steinsgat...and-end-573382

finding anime stuff to be far superior in quality and lack of propaganda content

Japan: last bastion of Western civilization

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## navy-vet

Anybody watch the new Netflix series "Lost in Space" yet? What do you think about it? I'm on episode four and finding some difficulty in continuing for some reason. I think that the special effects are superb. I really like the robot, but....

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Danke



----------


## timosman



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


classic.

----------


## Suzanimal

A few seasons on Netflix. I enjoyed it.

----------


## axiomata

> Anybody watch the new Netflix series "Lost in Space" yet? What do you think about it? I'm on episode four and finding some difficulty in continuing for some reason. I think that the special effects are superb. I really like the robot, but....


Watching it with my family. Very rare to find a show these days that everyone likes to watch.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

WKRP in Cincinnati on YouTube

One of my top 10 favorite sitcoms

----------


## opal

Good choice!  One of my favorite roles from Howard Hesseman

----------


## Suzanimal

> Good choice!  One of my favorite roles from Howard Hesseman


Johnny Fever!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm watching Ripper or Ripper Street, something like that with Mr Animal. For the episodes I've managed to stay awake for, it seems pretty good. There was shart in the last episode (they thought there was a Cholera epidemic) and I thought of AF.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

Rewatching Arrested Development Season 4

Season 5 premiers May 29th YAY!!!




Also watching Ripper Street

----------


## Raginfridus

That'd be an awesome job, investigating cold cases.

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Suzanimal

So, the other night Mr A let me have the remote control and I picked a movie about Tall Tales or something like that on Netflix. I don't remember the exact name but it was trending. It was awful. Mr A told me I can't bitch about Mystery Train anymore but it's a totally different situation. He told me Mystery Train was a great movie. I never told him that Tall Tales movie was good. I was going in blind. He says he sees the difference but he doesn't care because he's tired of hearing about Mystery Train every time he picks a bad movie. It's been 23 years. I'm not sure I _can_ quit bringing up Mystery Train after watching one of his bad picks. 

In other movie news, my son told me youtube has removed the Neil Breen classic Double Down.  He said the fan videos were still there but the full movie is gone. 

This is the best 5:46 you'll never get back. 
This is a pretty good best bits video but I think it's missing the ball sack scene. If you want to see that part, just search Neil Breen's ball sack on youtube. 

Check out the glowing reviews....




> PUSSY MONSTER!!!
> 2 years ago
> its not a film, its an experience...a descent into madness...a journey to insanity....a day in the life of Neil Breen.﻿






> jmwild1
> 1 year ago
> Neil Breen has all the laptops, all the cell phones, all the satellite dishes, all the medals, all the tuna.﻿





> ᔕTᗩYᑎIᖴTY
> 1 year ago
> what do you get when you combine a huge ego, terrible Martin Scorsese' esque exposition, and an autistic angsty teen's version Jodorowsky's abstract style?
> 
> Neil Breenius.﻿





> I'm hip
> 4 months ago
> Neil breen will bring any government to its knee with flip phones and windows XP laptops.﻿

----------


## Anti Globalist

Ted Bundy was such a monster.  He would literally stand at your bedside watching you sleep before he kills you.

----------


## Suzanimal

When does season 3 of The Man in the High Castle come out?

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I started 12 Monkeys recently. I was originally resistant since I love the movie so much, I didn't think a TV series could do it justice, but it's actually pretty good. Similar to the film in premise, but does things differently enough to feel like something original.

----------


## Suzanimal

iZombie

It's one of my guilty pleasures but I can only watch it when no one's home. Mr A hates zombies because he thinks they're dumb and my sons read the books and like to critique the show. I think it's a fun show but it kinda makes me hungry to watch it. The main girl cooks up some good looking brain dishes.

----------


## opal

I agree.. but sadly, season 5 will be the last season of iZombie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

My brothers girlfriend watches iZombie.  I've only seen them watch it once though and that was a few months ago. 

Anyway I've been watching a lot of videos about unidentified murder victims.

----------


## oyarde

( 2007 ) Intelligence .

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr. A and the boys commandeered the boob tube and are watching the original Star Wars on dvd. I've already seen them all a million times and am just not in the mood tonight. I'm thinking about taking my spyphone upstairs and listening to podcasts while I clean out my closet.

----------


## Danke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=3gCWOb7V-b0

----------


## Anti Globalist

These are the 3 movies that I watched this weekend.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Danke



----------


## timosman



----------


## Carlybee

I binged S2 of Luke Cage..had already watched S2 of Jessica Jones and Daredevil. Waiting for the next season of Narcos, Ozark and Sneaky Pete. (and probably too many others to mention)

Kind of disappointed in FTWD this season even though it was filmed here in Texas.

----------


## timosman



----------


## TommyJeff

> Wilfred - on Netflix


If you have a moment would you kindly share a review

----------


## Suzanimal

> If you have a moment would you kindly share a review


Well, it's been four years but I'll do my best, lol. Best I can remember, it was about a crazy guy who saw his neighbor's dog as a man in a dog costume and they hung out together. Oh, and he was trying to bang the neighbor (dog's owner). I remember finding it funny and original. I think there are only 2 seasons.

I just read The Man in the High Castle season 3 will be released this fall. No date yet.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm not watching TV but my dad is watching Blue Bloods.

----------


## timosman



----------


## opal

> 



HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!  NOOOOOOooooooooF-in way

and tyvm for the warning

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

I've been watching a few mystry shows.

Wallander - I had no idea there were so many British Detectives in Sweden. o_O

and

Midsomer Murders - Small English towns have lots of crazy ass murders. Good grief, I'm stayin' outta those murdery places.

----------


## Suzanimal

My son came in and showed me a new cartoon coming to Netflix.




Yes, it's about Drag Queens.

Do something Danke!

----------


## opal

netflix?  sounds more like Logo or Bravo...

----------


## VIDEODROME

Preacher Season 3

This show is so weird with the strangest characters.  Only 2 episodes left this season and really curious to see how they wrap it up.

----------


## Krugminator2

Watched Full Metal Jacket on Netflix. Wasn't that impressed. Did find this scene hilarious.

----------


## timosman

> My son came in and showed me a new cartoon coming to Netflix.
> 
> Yes, it's about Drag Queens.
> 
> Do something Danke!


You should have cancelled your Netflix by now. This $#@! is not good for you. Try something else - Hulu or Amazon.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Danke

> 



http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6659665

----------


## francisco



----------


## Suzanimal

I've been watching the original Star Trek with Mr A. He loves 'em. I think they're all right but I'm more of a Next Gen gal. I told him if I was an alien I'd be like Spock. He said he thinks I would be more like Mork or ALF.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I"m watching a podcast about the I70 Strangler.

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched a Midsomer Murder with Mr A tonight. 

Spoiler Alert


* *




DCI Barnaby doesn't really solve the cases. He just waits until everyone's dead except the murder. o_O

----------


## Suzanimal

My kids turned me on to Super Mansion. Friggin hilarious. It's on Crackle.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Danke



----------


## timosman



----------


## opal

eww... watching something with Hillary in it.. voluntarily..  ewwwww

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching a podcast about Richard Ramirez, the Night Stalker.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Danke



----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching videos about the Black Doodler serial killer.  Then proceeding to watch videos about the Alphabet Murders.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching NFL football on Red Zone.

----------


## Danke



----------


## timosman

> Check out the new trailer for RBG starring Ruth Bader Ginsburg! Let us know what you think in the comments below.
> ► Watch RBG on FandangoNOW: https://www.fandangonow.com/details/...4FF47B11D586E3
> 
> US Release Date: May 4, 2018
> Starring: Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Gloria Steinem, Nina Totenberg
> Directed By: Julie Cohen, Betsy West
> Synopsis: A look at the life and work of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched Star Trek Enterprise. The show was okay but I hated the theme song. Mr A was eating and didn't hit the skip into button and I had to listen to it twice in one night. I told him that was grounds for divorce. 

I go to youtube to find it and people commenting love it. I can't put my finger on why I hate it so much because I'm usually a sucker for hokey inspirational songs but this one rubs me the wrong way.




I'm on the second episode of Voyager. Not loving the captain but I'm glad to see a Ferengi - they were the best part of Deep Space Nine.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Chicago PD.

----------


## osan

This is a somewhat silly, yet endearing film.  Why endearing?  Because of the decency and level of intelligence and the manners in which the characters comport themselves.

I remember when people were commonly as portrayed and it saddens me terribly that such people are now as rare as lips on chickens.  I grew up with people like this and they are all gone and I miss them terribly.  I consider myself to have failed significantly in my efforts to emulate their goodness and grace and intellect, and yet I stand head and shoulders above today's meaner, most especially so-called "millennials" and younger.  That we have been beaten down into a race of cretinous brutes is about the saddest thing I can imagine.  Thousands of years of cultivation lost in a mere two generations.

The other thing I like about it is that it's about the love of two people for one another, which is about the most beautiful thing of which I can conceive.

Enjoy it, I think it is worth the watching.  Hey, Cary Grant.

https://ffilms.org/people-will-talk-1951/

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been trying to watch Star Trek Voyager and it's not going well. For some reason, it puts me to sleep. 
I noticed The Last Kingdom and Frontier both have new seasons. Maybe I'll take a Star Trek break and watch one of those.



My son is into The A-Team. He got his hands on some DVD's and I suppose I could watch them with him. He's memorized the intro, lol. 

_In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum-security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem... if no one else can help... and if you can find them... maybe you can hire... The A-Team.﻿
_

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching a video about controversial cases of double jeopardy.

----------


## presence

shout out to 

*Kindig It Design*
*https://www.kindigit.com/*


Subject matter is classic car restoration and modification; complete rebuilds; very detailed... _very clean!

_I've watched every episode of *"Bitchin' Rides"* to date.   I like things I can kick back and watch at day's end that teach me a productive thing or two along the way.

----------


## Suzanimal

youtube with my son

----------


## euphemia

The Great British Balong Show.

----------


## opal

new guilty pleasure.. supernatural
yeah.. it's dripping in propaganda, coated with blasphemy, and gives the gives one of the lead characters WAY too much estrogen,  but yeah.. binging it.  
Decent lead car.. good tunes, (mostly)  nifty tv and movie references.. fun sarcasm and cool FX

and then there's this... hehehe

----------


## Suzanimal

> new guilty pleasure.. supernatural
> yeah.. it's dripping in propaganda, coated with blasphemy, and gives the gives one of the lead characters WAY too much estrogen,  but yeah.. binging it.  
> Decent lead car.. good tunes, (mostly)  nifty tv and movie references.. fun sarcasm and cool FX
> 
> and then there's this... hehehe


I used to enjoy Supernatural. It started losing it's charm for me when they kept going back and forth to hell. 

I really liked Crowley. 

Total hawtness...

----------


## angelatc

One of my Facebook friends turned me on to Supernatural.  I love that show.

Current binging The Legend Of Hill House.  Trying to figure out why the Mom from Spy Kids still looks the same.  She must have an  excellent  plastic surgeon.

----------


## oyarde

> I watched Star Trek Enterprise. The show was okay but I hated the theme song. Mr A was eating and didn't hit the skip into button and I had to listen to it twice in one night. I told him that was grounds for divorce. 
> 
> I go to youtube to find it and people commenting love it. I can't put my finger on why I hate it so much because I'm usually a sucker for hokey inspirational songs but this one rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the second episode of Voyager. Not loving the captain but I'm glad to see a Ferengi - they were the best part of Deep Space Nine.


Despite misinformation the the ferengi hail from the fourth planet ( class m ) in a different solar system called Ferignar , it is believed the are really living in minnesota .

----------


## Danke

Hulu special ending  today: .99/month for one year.

----------


## oyarde

> Hulu special ending  today: .99/month for one year.


Thats about what it is worth

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

> One of my Facebook friends turned me on to Supernatural.  I love that show.
> 
> Current binging *The Legend Of Hill House*.  Trying to figure out why the Mom from Spy Kids still looks the same.  She must have an  excellent  plastic surgeon.


That show couldn't hold my attention.

Last night, I watched Hellraiser. I never saw that movie before. I missed that one when I was a teenager. As a matter of fact, I didn't see many horror movies after A Nightmare on Elm Street. That movies scared the crap out of me. 

Aside from Nightmare on Elm Street the scariest movie I ever saw was when I was a kid and I stayed up late and watched an old vampire movie. I was really afraid of vampires and slept with covers bunched up around my neck to protect myself. In this movie, the vampire sucked blood from the beautiful woman's feet. That was a game changer. To this day, I wear socks to bed, JIK.

----------


## angelatc

> That show couldn't hold my attention.
> 
> Last night, I watched Hellraiser. I never saw that movie before. I missed that one when I was a teenager. As a matter of fact, I didn't see many horror movies after A Nightmare on Elm Street. That movies scared the crap out of me. 
> 
> Aside from Nightmare on Elm Street the scariest movie I ever saw was when I was a kid and I stayed up late and watched an old vampire movie. I was really afraid of vampires and slept with covers bunched up around my neck to protect myself. In this movie, the vampire sucked blood from the beautiful woman's feet. That was a game changer. To this day, I wear socks to bed, JIK.


When I was a kid, we saw The Legend Of Hill House in the theater.  I remember the ending clearly  - it was so shocking that I remembered it long after I forgot what movie it was.  Finally found it again as an adult, and had to watch it again just o be sure it was the right movie.  It was.  I was kind of worried what they series would be like, but it was creepy. I liked it.  But I'm not sure I want to see a Season 2.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

So I finally made it through the Lost in Space reboot. Personally, I thought it was stupid. I really wanted that robot to get red faced and kill them all. That would've been the only thing that could've redeemed the show, IMO.

----------


## Anti Globalist

McGrady was a beast when he was good.  Too bad injuries ruined the rest of his career.

----------


## Suzanimal

Happy on Netflix

A sicko with an imaginary friend. Based on a graphic novel. Kinda effed up. I love it so far.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## stevewonders

Narcos Season 4

----------


## Rider420

X Factor

----------


## Suzanimal

I started watching a show on Netflix called Trotsky. I didn't last too long because it was subtitled and all that reading made me sleepy. I did make it through the sex scene which was weird because Trotsky didn't even pull his pants down. Lazy ass commie.

Now that Valentine is stuck in my head.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Ray Donovan.

----------


## Suzanimal

ERREMENTARI: THE BLACKSMITH AND THE DEVIL

I loved it. Watch on Netflix. Even though it's dubbed, read the translation at the very end. It's completely wrong. Something about a pumpkin, lol.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Adam Ruins Everything on Netflix.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> ERREMENTARI: THE BLACKSMITH AND THE DEVIL
> 
> I loved it. Watch on Netflix. Even though it's dubbed, read the translation at the very end. It's completely wrong. Something about a pumpkin, lol.


That was pretty good.

OCD demon sez: "No! No! Not the chickpeas!" ... LOL

Apparently, the pumpkin thing - "get out of the pumpkin and into the square" - is a literal translation of an idiom that traditionally ends Basque folktales (sort of like "and they all lived happily ever after ..."). The sense of it is supposed to be something like "that's the story, so let it be told". In English, an old joke or riddle is sometimes called a "chestnut" - so maybe in Basque an old story is called a "pumpkin". Imagine what a non-English speaker might think about a literal  translation of "he choked on a hot dog and kicked the bucket" ...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching the Chargers-Ravens playoff game.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That was pretty good.
> 
> OCD demon sez: "No! No! Not the chickpeas!" ... LOL
> 
> Apparently, the pumpkin thing - "get out of the pumpkin and into the square" - is a literal translation of an idiom that traditionally ends Basque folktales (sort of like "and they all lived happily ever after ..."). The sense of it is supposed to be something like "that's the story, so let it be told". In English, an old joke or riddle is sometimes called a "chestnut" - so maybe in Basque an old story is called a "pumpkin". Imagine what a non-English speaker might think about a literal  translation of "he choked on a hot dog and kicked the bucket" ...


The demon was my favorite character. And the wife of the hotel/pub owner cracked me up, too. Did you notice she hit him every time she said something to him? lol

Ah, good to know. Now, instead of "happily ever after", I can say "get out of the pumpkin and into the square" and sound cosmopolitan.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

I was watching Midsomer Murders with Mr A last night. He hates watching them with me because I just can't help but comment on all the murders in these sleepy little English towns. I noticed most of the town is dead before DCI Barnaby apprehends the killer. He's a sucky DCI. Anyway, in last night's episode, a man in red 'trainers' broke into the dead guy's house and stole his laptop and I wondered out loud why he would bother stealing a old crappy laptop. (the show originally aired in 2005 or 06) Poor Mr A, he thought I was retarded for a minute.

I googled Midsomer to find out if it was a real place because I was worried about accidentally visiting and getting murdered. It isn't, btw.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

I fell asleep watching a boring Netflix movie called IO. I thought it was 10 at first but they were just being artsy with the I. It was a dumb global warming climate change ammonia air movie. According to the narrator, we were warned the earth was dying by a few smart people but we didn't listen and the earth is dying. 

There was one odd thing I noticed. Okay, so in the movie we have the technology to go to Jupiter's moons and harvest energy but in the scene where the super hawt environmental scientist 17 year old heroine goes into the city wearing an oxygen mask, I noticed a pay phone booth in the city ruins, lol. WTF? We have the tech to harvest energy from Jupiter's moons and we've gone back to using pay phones? BTW, she also has the tech to skype her super hawt genius 17 year old boyfriend who lives on Jupiter's moon, IO but the city people who all died from ammonia air, used pay phones.

That's the first 30 minutes.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching the Saints-Rams game.

----------


## Suzanimal

@ChristianAnarchist 

Skin Wars is on Netflix. I couldn't help but think of you.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Seinfeld.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Suzanimal

I've been watching Slobby's World on Netflix. He's a reseller (like me) who owns a store in Tucson, I think. I'm not crazy about his style. He's into 80's and 90's stuff and "sneaker culture", lol. Mr A tried to humor me and watch it but when Slobby brought up "sneaker culture", Mr A mumbled something about the stupidest $#@! he's ever heard and left. Mr A isn't into sneaker culture. As a matter of fact, he doesn't even pick out his own sneakers. I buy him a few pairs in different sizes and he tries them on and picks the ones he likes best and I return the rest. That's as much sneaker culture as he can handle.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> @ChristianAnarchist 
> 
> Skin Wars is on Netflix. I couldn't help but think of you.


damn! How come I didn't know about this??

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

_The Wire_ (again)

"Omar comin', yo!"

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched another Midsomer Murder (there are like 19 seasons). Anyway, I've been telling Mr A how, next time we go to the UK, we should steer clear of festivals because someone is always murdered at one in Midsomer. In last night's episode, there was a haunted house and this weird couple who had written a book about Midsomer hauntings were suspects. When DCI Barnaby showed up to interrogate them they told him they were writing a book about Midsomer Festivals. I thought they should be writing it about Midsomer Festival Murders. Like a sequel to their haunted house book.

My favorite place in Midsomer is Badgers Drift. I learned there's an abandoned WW II bomb shelter there in last night's episode.

spoiler alert


* *




The weirdos didn't do it and the house wasn't haunted.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Carlybee

Enter the Dragon

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

_The Umbrella Academy_ on Netflix.

I never read the comics. My kids have read them and thought they were good, though. They aren't watching the show with me but keep promising they will. They're too busy to hang out and watch tv with mom.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Stratovarious

The Commuter 
No not the computer
The Commuter, with Iam Leasom (sp)

----------


## Warlord

Anyone watching the new Star Trek Discovery? What do you make of it?

----------


## timosman



----------


## navy-vet

> Anyone watching the new Star Trek Discovery? What do you make of it?


Been watching Orville and like it. Haven't seen the new Trek though because it isn't in our lineup

----------


## Suzanimal

Binging with Babish - my second favorite food tuber. Cooking with Dog is my favorite.

I need this...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Anyone watching the new Star Trek Discovery? What do you make of it?


I watched the first season and thought it was just okay. I liked the captain.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> _The Wire_ (again)


_The Shield_ (again)

Even better than I remembered. People argue (or at least they used to) about whether _Breaking Bad_ or _The Wire_ was the better series.

IMO, the debate should be between _Breaking Bad_ and _The Shield_. _Breaking Bad_ would still win the the match-up, but ...

In any case, _The Shield_ had the best series finale ever - it was almost perfect (and definitely better than _The Sopranos_).

----------


## Suzanimal

I watched a Midsomer Murder. I love that show. Who knew ugly British old people were so kinky?

I actually almost died watching it Saturday night. I was really tired when I got home from work and since I was home alone, I didn't feel like cooking. I very rarely eat at work, btw. Anyway, I put on my jammies and decided I had to eat so I grabbed my big ass jar of crunchy peanut butter and a big ass spoon and snuggled up on the sofa to enjoy my kinky love triangle/murder show. Well, I feel asleep with a big ass gob of peanut butter in my mouth and woke up choking. I really couldn't breathe. Scared me so bad, I had trouble falling back asleep. I got to thinking about it yesterday at work and thought how embarrassing it would be for poor Mr A to have to tell people I died choking on peanut butter in my sleep and how they found me wearing his hoodie on the sofa clutching an economy sized jar of crunchy. I told him about it last night and he promised that if I died doing something stupid, he would make something up.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching a video about unsolved cases of stalking.

----------


## timosman



----------


## opal

<--- is buried in the rabbit hole of 13+ seasons of Supernatural

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

I watched another episode of Midsomer Murders last night. Who knew Church Choral competitions were so brutal?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching a lets play.

----------


## timosman



----------


## ATruepatriot

> 


Dig this stuff...  Have you checked out the Dogon mystery yet?

Different video, previous sucked.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not watching it now but tomorrow I'll be watching the final season premiere of Game of Thrones.

----------


## timosman

How do the goyim do this?

----------


## Danke



----------


## timosman



----------


## ATruepatriot



----------


## Suzanimal

Watching the new season of Versailles (I like to pronounce it Ver-Sallys). Its beautiful outside but I doing yard work earlier and felt a twinge in my back and now I can barely move so I'm stuck on the sofa watching the boob tube. 

I also signed up for HBO (the kind you get when you don't have cable) so I could watch GOT. Two episodes in and, at this point, the characters are so dumb and annoying, I'm rooting for the dead.

spoiler


* *




Jon Snow tells Darny he's her nephew and she's more concerned with his claim to the Iron Throne than she is with the army of the dead right outside the gates. Plus, her constantly reminding everyone of the fact that she's the queen smacks of insecurity.

----------


## tfurrh

The Blob. Svengoolie Saturday Night

http://svengoolie.com

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tfurrh

Frankenstein. Svengoolie Saturday Night

http://svengoolie.com/videos/previews/frankenstein

----------


## timosman



----------


## Noob



----------


## tfurrh

Bride of Frankenstein. Svengoolie Saturday Night

http://svengoolie.com/videos/preview...f-frankenstein

----------


## nikcers



----------


## nikcers



----------


## Cloutio

Currently now I'm watching my notebook, this site.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Currently now I'm watching my notebook, this site.


Here!

You can use this for an avatar.

----------


## timosman



----------


## tfurrh

Ghost of Frankenstein. Svengoolie Saturday Night

http://svengoolie.com/videos/preview...f-frankenstein

----------


## euphemia

Baseball.  Duh.

----------


## Suzanimal

Good Omens







> “An Angel who did not so much Fall as Saunter Vaguely Downwards.” 
> ― Neil Gaiman & Terry Pratchett, Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch

----------


## Zippyjuan



----------


## tfurrh

Billy the Kid Vs Dracula. Svengoolie Saturday Night

http://svengoolie.com/videos/preview...kid-vs-dracula

----------


## Suzanimal

Deadwood movie!!! I'm about 20 minutes in and I'm thinking I should stop and re-watch the series.




I wonder how many $#@!s are gonna be in the movie...

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5btwHOWUCPk

----------


## nikcers



----------


## tfurrh

The Car. Svengoolie Saturday Night.

http://svengoolie.com/videos/previews/the-car

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tcnb6IVyw4

----------


## euphemia

Baseball.  Duh.  Duke v Vandy NCAA Super Regional.  Vandy is definitely worth watching.  Ranked #2 nationally, they generate a lot of runs.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## nikcers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alnvB0ythDE

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr A is re-watching Breaking Bad - again. I hate the wife in that show. What I don't get is that she got mad at him for cooking meth to earn money to save his own life but when her brother in law got shot, she was totally cool with him cooking to pay for his medical expenses.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## tfurrh

Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman. Svengoolie Saturday Night

http://svengoolie.com/videos/preview...-50-foot-woman

----------


## nikcers

> Brutus: "CAESAR APPEARS TO BE JOINING THE CONSERVATIVE FACTION!"
> 
> Cicero: "JOIN THE CONSERVATIVE FACTION?"
> 
> Cicero: "IS HE PLANNING ON KILLING HIMSELF?"

----------


## Stratovarious

What's worthwhile that I can get on Amzn Prime, series or movie , I like action and comedy , 
Corner Gas is not comedy , but Trailer Park Boys that I'd seen all of on Netflix was , 
so was Parks , Seinfeld , Office .


Not interested in creepy anything, nor scifi , violence with taste is appreciated , love Sapranos.,,,,,

----------


## Stratovarious

I'm watching Corner Gas now it's pretty much a waste of time, but I'm not the 
sharpest tool in the shed.........

----------


## Krugminator2

I just got Hulu with Showtime to binge watch Billions.

Decent show but insanely politically correct and unrealistic.  Second main character in the season I am watching is a transgender/gender neutral thing who is 23 and running the biggest hedge fund. And it is interesting the (over) representation of minorities and how they are portrayed (always geniuses and moral). All I have to say about that.  Not a huge deal but weird that the writers feel the need to put in these representations that have no connection to reality.

----------


## Suzanimal

Black Mirror

spoiler

* *




Video games made the guys in the first episode catch the gay for each other.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching a lot of videos on John and Jane Doe cases.

----------


## axiomata

Letterkenny

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLuoypxAsVQ

----------


## Anti Globalist

Spent two days watching the latest season of Shameless.

----------


## navy-vet

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLuoypxAsVQ


????

----------


## timosman

> ????


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVV...vnF8DHw/videos

----------


## Warlord

Anyone watching season 3 of Stranger Things on Netflix? No spoilers, ive watched 5 episodes and im really impressed with the acting, the pace of the show, the different things going on, its quite something I think.

----------


## timosman



----------


## tfurrh

Village Of The Giants. On Svengoolie

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not watching anything right now.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Got to admit the guys got a point in most of the video.

----------


## Suzanimal

I finished Star Trek Deep Space 9 today. Pretty good but some parts were corny. The Prophets (or wormhole aliens) referred to Captain Benjamin Sisko as The Sisko. My favorite part of DS9 were the Ferengis - Quark especially.  I love the Rules of Acquisition. 







Undecided if I want to rewatch The Next Generation or go back to Midsomer Murders. BTW, I watched a Midsomer Murder last week and I swear DCI Barnaby's wife, Joyce, might just be the murderer. That crazy bitch is a volunteer at every festival in Midsomer and if there's a festival, there's a murder.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching more videos about Jane Doe cases.  This is the one I'm currently watching.

----------


## Suzanimal

Watched Bad Times at the El Royale

----------


## Occam's Banana

Re-watching _Vikings_ from the start ... (on season 3 now ...) 

I occasionally consider re-watching _Game of Thrones_. I consider the pros - The Red Wedding, Tyrion's trial, the Battle of Hardhome, etc. But then I remember the final season and I just can't bear the thought. I guess it's still "too soon" ...

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Re-watching _Vikings_ from the start ... (on season 3 now ...) 
> 
> I occasionally consider re-watching _Game of Thrones_. I consider the pros - The Red Wedding, Tyrion's trial, the Battle of Hardhome, etc. But then I remember the final season and I just can't bear the thought. I guess it's still "too soon" ...


You could always just watch the first 7 seasons and pretend the final season doesn't exist.

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

> You could always just watch the first 7 seasons and pretend the final season doesn't exist.


But I would still know. Once you've seen the final season, there's no way to unsee it ...

----------


## Stratovarious

What in the hell is a supe' ? and what's good on Amazon, I'm running out of good movies and series, they don't really seem to have much that's worthwhile....
''When a Supe kills the love of his life, A/V salesman Hughie Campbell teams up with Billy Butcher, a vigilante hell-bent on punishing corrupt Supes -- and Hughie’s life will never be the same again.''

----------


## oyarde

Saints starting defense on the field , Vikings score easily as Saints secondary cannot cover Vikings TE or WR's .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Coach Zimmer said he does not like the defense . I agree . Saints Ist and Goal at Viking 10 .

----------


## Suzanimal

> What in the hell is a supe' ? and what's good on Amazon, I'm running out of good movies and series, they don't really seem to have much that's worthwhile....
> ''When a Supe kills the love of his life, A/V salesman Hughie Campbell teams up with Billy Butcher, a vigilante hell-bent on punishing corrupt Supes -- and Hughie’s life will never be the same again.''


The Boys

Entertaining show.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I watched the series Too Old to Die Young on Amazon Prime. It's by Nicholas Winding Refn, same guy who did Drivem The Neon Demon, Bronson, and Only God Forgives, and it seems like the apotheosis of the work he's done recently. Parts of it are really masterful, other parts aren't good at all, like his hamfisted commentary on "fascism" in America. Overall though, I quite liked it, due to how weird and out there it is. I like that kind of thing.

----------


## Stratovarious

> The Boys
> 
> Entertaining show.


Thanks, I'll check it out, by WUT' in the heck is a *SUPE?*

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks, I'll check it out, by WUT' in the heck is a *SUPE?*


Super hero. 

My sons were watching it and I only caught bits and pieces of it but it seemed entertaining. They thought it was stupid, though.


I had insomnia last night and watched Legend. It's on Amazon and very good.

Ron Kray is Cray-Cray.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Super hero. 
> 
> My sons were watching it and I only caught bits and pieces of it but it seemed entertaining. They thought it was stupid, though.
> 
> 
> I had insomnia last night and watched Legend. It's on Amazon and very good.
> 
> Ron Kray is Cray-Cray.


ha ha, thanks, I even looked up supe, there were too many different takes on it  to make sense,
but now it does.
I'm not sure if I have insomnia too, but my day usually starts around 2 or 3 am lol, naps are handy.
I'll check out Legend too.

The best thing about NETFLIX for me was Parks, Trailer Park Boys , and Office, I closed that acct a 
couple years ago, cause they stopped letting you click 'don't show me this' again, you'd have to sift through
the same million films you've already seen or don't ever want to see, night after night , just to find something new/worthwhile.

----------


## AntenelaG

I am watching the sex education in netflix

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

> I am watching the sex education in netflix


 @Danke one of the spider goa girls, lol

----------


## Suzanimal

Finished watching the second season of Mindhunters.

I remember those child murders and how they had parents scared to death. Just heartbreaking. What pisses me off is how when things like this start happening, the first reaction of governments is to sweep it under the rug so they don't look bad. City of Atlanta did the same thing leading up to the Olympics. It didn't didn't come out until years after the Olympics but there was at least one (possibly two) serial killers believed to be strangling women around Atlanta and not a damn thing was mentioned about it. I worked downtown at that time and it would've been good to know to look out for a $#@!ing serial killer(s). Seriously, I read a news story that said one of the women's bodies had a note that said "I'm Back Mr X" and several women had an x carved on the genitals and the cop in the interview tried to defend himself by saying that didn't prove *there* was a serial killer to them at the time. All the women were also killed the same way and their bodies were provocatively posed in the open but that doesn't prove anything, either.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> What pisses me off is how when things like this start happening, the first reaction of governments is to sweep it under the rug so they don't look bad.


The Soviet Union refused to acknowledge that serial killers were even possible under communism.

According to them, serial killers could only exist in degenerate capitalist societies.

As a result, Andrei Chikatilo was able to murder 52 women and children from 1978 to 1990.

There's a pretty good HBO movie about it called _Citizen X_.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1FSDYiEq70

----------


## nikcers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST2hcFsAsPM

----------


## Suzanimal

> The Soviet Union refused to acknowledge that serial killers were even possible under communism.
> 
> According to them, serial killers could only exist in degenerate capitalist societies.
> 
> As a result, Andrei Chikatilo was able to murder 52 women and children from 1978 to 1990.
> 
> There's a pretty good HBO movie about it called _Citizen X_.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1FSDYiEq70


I'll add it to my watch list. I can't watch it right now because I'm too disturbed by Mindhunters. Too much true story crazy criminal stuff disturbs my already delicate psyche.

Last night, I fell asleep to a Midsomer Murder. I swear, DCI Barnaby's wife, Joyce is behind all these murders. Just when you think she's not involved, she's involved. Plus, I can't believe this man even got a show. His detective skills suck. Half the damn town is dead before he even comes close to figuring out the murderer.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## nikcers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1RwgkIm5Ws

----------


## Suzanimal

Action League Now!

I love this show. This episode is called _Armageddon Outta Here_ #SMOD2020

----------


## Warlord

'The Spy' on Netflix starring Sacha Baron Cohen is pretty good. It's about the true story of Israel infiltrating Syria in the 1960's.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching NFL football.  Unfortunately I don't have Red Zone anymore so I have to keep constantly changing the channels to view other games.

----------


## timosman

_There's a man like me in every town._

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c078AVNTjM4

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gonna be watching NFL football.  I said last week we didn't have Red Zone anymore but we got it back a couple days ago.

----------


## Suzanimal

Midsomer Murder. Joyce took DCI Barnaby to a spa and "found" a dead body. I just noticed I only have until Oct 1 to finish Midsomer Murders. In this episode, DCI Barnaby retired and is being replaced with....DCI Barnaby (his cousin and I think they also have the same first name). That's just lazy ass writing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Monday night football.  New York Jets vs the Cleveland Browns.

----------


## tfurrh

Has anyone been watching the Ken Burns Country Music doc on PBS?

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLiH4xrCITI

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tfurrh

Dracula (1931). On Svengoolie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching the New Orleans Saints and Dallas Cowboys.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tfurrh

The Mummy's Hand (1940). Svengoolie

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching The Blacklist.

----------


## PursuePeace



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.

----------


## shakey1

> Has anyone been watching the Ken Burns Country Music doc on PBS?


Yah, great stuff... a lotta history there.

... another good one was American Epic Recordings.

https://www.pbs.org/wnet/american-epic/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watched this last night on Netflix

----------


## ghengis86

Football while running on treadmill.

----------


## tfurrh

> Yah, great stuff... a lotta history there.
> 
> ... another good one was American Epic Recordings.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/wnet/american-epic/


I loved it....didn't think I would.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViAAwc0BtiE

----------


## Warlord

One week until Star Trek Picard.  Looking forward to that.

----------


## Danke

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViAAwc0BtiE

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8Zr3f-_Ft8

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Ako4nNIWA

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Danke



----------


## Theocrat

This:

----------


## Sammy



----------


## nikcers



----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Billions on FX.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## Anti Globalist

The like/dislike ratio of this video is a beautiful thing to see.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## Created4

Clint Eastwood's 1992 -Unforgiven




Gene Hackman plays the corrupt Sheriff, with Clint Eastwood and Morgan Freeman being retired hired guns who had settled down to farming, but come out of retirement to execute justice (and get paid to do so).

Many sub-plots/themes in this one.

Won 4 Oscars, including Best Picture, and Clint Eastwood won for being the producer (even though he was also the lead actor.)

----------


## nikcers



----------


## nikcers



----------


## Danke



----------


## BortSimpson

Absolutely remarkable story of a guy who became a Navy Seal, Doctor and Astronaut.  On top of that, there's a really crazy story about his youth.  I can't recommend this highly enough.  I also want to mention that I'm not a "military type of guy" at all (the podcast is hosted by a former Navy Seal named Jocko Willink) and I'm generally anti-war (other than in true self-defense situations) but I still think one can find inspiration in hearing these stories.

The interview is around 4 1/2 hours but listen to the first 30 minutes or so and I think there's a good chance you'll be hooked.  (I listened over the course of 3 days).  Note that I initially skipped the intro and went right to the interview, which starts at 7m 30s.  After I got done listening to the interview I went back to listen to the intro ("The Letter").

I recommend watching it (not just listening) to see the seriousness, focus, and humility of Jonny Kim.

----------


## trey4sports

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8Zr3f-_Ft8


Watched it as well... Couldn't find a funny moment though lol. HBO series are fantastic usually but I was definitely disappointed with this.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Custer's Last Stand  ( 1936)

----------


## Danke



----------


## itechcables

i'm watching Russian Doll right now this is comedy drama series i have just seen 1 session that is very amazing

----------


## nikcers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK2zgeJLVwU

----------


## nikcers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8upEg-bEJ8

----------


## sam1952

I could have just as easily put this in the what are you listening to thread

----------


## Sammy



----------


## axiomata

DARK on Netflix
Perry Mason on HBO

----------


## oyarde

Usual Suspects .

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## trey4sports

Ufc fight night

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watched this movie last night.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

Mr A was surfing for something to watch and I noticed the warning...

Warning
gore, nudity, smoking

Really? Smoking? 

I haven't noticed the warning on my favorite TV show but I'm going to see if it's there.

I love the old Sherlock Holmes series.

----------


## oyarde

Sometimes over on discord rpf chat I list a nightly movie for Danke . If you guys havnt caught them your missing out .

----------


## Occam's Banana

I'm going to be rewatching seasons 1-4 of _The Expanse_ in the coming weeks. Amazon will begin releasing season 5 on 16 December.

Best. Science. Fiction. TV. Series. Ever.

That's right. I said it. *EVER*.

Also note that I said "science fiction" and not "sci-fi" - and yes, there's a difference: no human "aliens" wearing body paint and/or spirit-gummed prosthetics, no techno-magical mumbo-jumbo involving "shields" or "anti-gravity" or "inertial compensators" or "dilithium crystals" or "midi-chlorians" or "photon torpedoes" or etc., etc., etc. Just the laws of physics, excellent production values, a compelling story, and some of the best writing and characters in any TV series of _any_ kind.

Extremely recommended. Even if you're not typically "into" SF, you should give it a try. This one is different.

Here's the season 5 trailer. There are potential spoilers for the previous four seasons, so if you haven't seen them and are at all interested in doing so, you may want to avoid watching this:

*The Expanse – Season 5 Official Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caLji74IIp4

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm going to be rewatching seasons 1-4 of _The Expanse_ in the coming weeks. Amazon will begin releasing season 5 on 16 December.
> 
> Best. Science. Fiction. TV. Series. Ever.
> 
> That's right. I said it. *EVER*.
> 
> Also note that I said "science fiction" and not "sci-fi" - and yes, there's a difference: no human "aliens" wearing body paint and/or spirit-gummed prosthetics, no techno-magical mumbo-jumbo involving "shields" or "anti-gravity" or "inertial compensators" or "dilithium crystals" or "midi-chlorians" or "photon torpedoes" or etc., etc., etc. Just the laws of physics, excellent production values, a compelling story, and some of the best writing and characters in any TV series of _any_ kind.
> 
> Extremely recommended. Even if you're not typically "into" SF, you should give it a try. This one is different.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I thought it was canceled. I love The Expanse.   

I’m gonna have to put off watching Sherlock Holmes for the 100th time and rewatch last season. I vaguely remember what happened in the rings and I want it fresh.

----------


## Occam's Banana

_The Expanse_ is the most compulsively watchable series I've ever seen - even more so than _Game of Thrones_. Almost every episode of _The Expanse_ left me wanting to watch the next one right away - and unlike _GoT_, there is almost no "fat" or "filler" in any of the episodes. Even the (relatively) "slower" episodes build the characters and plot in ways that pay off really well. Some people say it didn't really "click" with them until around the fourth episode of the first season, but it grabbed me pretty much right from the start.




> Thanks for the heads up, I thought it was canceled. I love The Expanse.
> 
> I’m gonna have to put off watching Sherlock Holmes for the 100th time and rewatch last season. I vaguely remember what happened in the rings and I want it fresh.


Have you seen season 4 yet? It was released in December 2019. That was the first season Amazon released after the Syfy channel cancelled it. (It only took Amazon 15 days to pick it up after its cancellation at Syfy was announced.)

And for those that might be wondering why Syfy cancelled the show if it's so good, it's because Syfy didn't actually produce the show. A production company called Alcon actually owns the show, and Syfy only had the "first run" rights to it. It performed decently enough in the ratings compared to other Syfy shows, though it needed better promotion (hardly anyone knew it existed and its audience was built mostly by "word of mouth"). But it was quite expensive due to its high production values, and Syfy could only recoup its investment from the first airings of each episode. So Syfy decided that it would be more cost-effective to go with cheaper programs (like "reality TV" type fare). With Amazon, the show now has more money and even higher production quality (which was already remarkably good).

----------


## Suzanimal

> _The Expanse_ is the most compulsively watchable series I've ever seen - even more so than _Game of Thrones_. Almost every episode of _The Expanse_ left me wanting to watch the next one right away - and unlike _GoT_, there is almost no "fat" or "filler" in any of the episodes. Even the (relatively) "slower" episodes build the characters and plot in ways that pay off really well. Some people say it didn't really "click" with them until around the fourth episode of the first season, but it grabbed me pretty much right from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen season 4 yet? It was released in December 2019. That was the first season Amazon released after the Syfy channel cancelled it. (It only took Amazon 15 days to pick it up after its cancellation at Syfy was announced.)
> 
> And for those that might be wondering why Syfy cancelled the show if it's so good, it's because Syfy didn't actually produce the show. A production company called Alcon actually owns the show, and Syfy only had the "first run" rights to it. It performed decently enough in the ratings compared to other Syfy shows, though it needed better promotion (hardly anyone knew it existed and its audience was built mostly by "word of mouth"). But it was quite expensive due to its high production valuend Syfy could only recoup it investment from the first airings of each episode. So Syfy decided that it would be more cost-effective to go with cheaper programs (like "reality TV" type fare). With Amazon, the show now has more money and even higher production quality (which was already remarkably good).



I agree. All the episodes are exciting. 

I did but it’s been awhile and only vaguely remember where it left off. I thought Amazon canceled it, too but maybe I clicked on an old article when I was trying to find out about season 5.

Like OB said, it is a very well done show and I haven’t come across anything I found sci-fi cheesy.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Globalist

A perfect example of predictive programming.  The plot twist of this movie will probably be that all the deaths were inflated and faked by the government.

----------


## alivecream

Queen's Gambit!

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Sammy

Prison Break 3rd Season.
One of the best TV Series ever.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Suzanimal

Ozarks

I hated the ending. I wanted Wendy (that bitch) to die and Ruth to live. I actually wanted Ruth to be the only one left standing.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## LibertyEagle

I just ran into "The Anarchists" on HBO/Max.  Shows Ron Paul several times.  Anyone else seen it?

----------

